#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-22
<AlanBell> anyone know how the new messaging menu API works?
<kenvandine> AlanBell, talk to larsu in #ubuntu-desktop
<AlanBell> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: reuploaded https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_panek_title_escaping_1067357/+merge/130111 to fix a merge conflcit in CMakeLists.txt can you reapprove?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Are you here ?
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :) Sorry for f*cking up the ARM build with my GL_BLEND fix recently - I will take & have taken more care of that now...
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: sure
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: in these case you can safely re-approve it yourself, btw ;)
<tsdgeos> it did reapprove it myself to get the merger to try again
<tsdgeos> but since there was a "code" change i thought it was better if someone reapproved it :-)
<sil2100> MCR1: Hi! No problem, things like that might happen - testing all code paths before submitting is impossible ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: I could have seen it ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: I got already another GL_BLEND fix - this time it fixes the opaque selection rectangle of the screenshot plug-in...
<MCR1> sil2100: But this time I used #ifndef...
<MCR1> Trevinho: Are you familiar with bool UnityWindow::place(CompPoint& pos) ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi :), btw
<Trevinho> MCR1: hi
<MCR1> Trevinho: We have a big problem with unityshell overrriding the Place plug-ins working functionality
<Trevinho> MCR1: not strictly, what's the problem?
<MCR1> Trevinho: bug 874146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874146 in Compiz Core "New windows open on the wrong monitor, Place Plugin settings silently ignored" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874146
<MCR1> I have solved it, but Sam does not like my approach, so I am trying to fix it by making sure PlaceWindow::place (CompPoint &pos) will be called in unityshell.
<MCR1> This is the desired behaviour: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/874146/+attachment/3406177/+files/UnityAndPlacePluginWorkingTogether.webm
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 874146 in Compiz Core "New windows open on the wrong monitor, Place Plugin settings silently ignored" [Undecided,In progress]
<Trevinho> MCR1: you should only make sure that the base function is called...
<Trevinho> MCR1: i.e. calling at the end window->Place(pos), does not work?
<MCR1> Trevinho: That was the idea - I just wanted to ask if that would be okay ? - So instead of returning the result - calling PlaceWindow::place (CompPoint &pos) ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: the problem could be that it would ignore what unity changes...
<Trevinho> MCR1: so... mh, probably we should call it before our modifications
<MCR1> Trevinho: A big problem is that we are doubling functionality... that creates several problems...
<MCR1> Trevinho: If we have a dedicated Place lugin it ideally should do all the placing work IMHO
<MCR1> *plugin
<MCR1> Trevinho: Fact is also that the placing of windows across monitors does not work at all at the moment, which is a big issue for multimonitor users.
<MCR1> Trevinho: From what I see in the unityshell code Unity cares just about the launcher regarding the placement and also about the monitor, but this is somehow broken...
<MCR1> Trevinho: Another problem is that we have multiple settings for the same thing in CCSM -> namely the "placement mode" which is in general options and then you can set it once again in the place options... we should eliminate one of those settings
<MCR1> The one in General options seems to be fake anyway, but I'll have to analyze more carefully here...
<MCR1> Trevinho: Currently, if you start the Place plugin after unityshell its functionality is working again, because it overridess the broken unityshell place behaviour...
<MCR1> Trevinho: It is the same problem like we had with showdesktop, which now also works...
<MCR1> (enable CCSM->show desktop, Hit Super+D and your windows fly off screen now in trunk)
<MCR1> Trevinho: I do not have much time today, but if you have a idea on how to best ensure that the place plugins functionality is called in unityshell, please comment on my merge request...
<MCR1> c ya
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: and the same thing for 6.0 branch https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_panek_title_escaping_1067357_for_6.0/+merge/130545
<MCR1> back...
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> Trevinho, sil2100: We have another problem I think I've found a solution for. Please see this video: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1069242/+attachment/3406760/+files/Multimonitor-LauncherHidesIfRevealedWithMouseAlthoughPointerHoversIt.webm
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1069242 in Unity "Multi-monitor Unity Launcher Autohide Behaviour: Launcher hides, although revealed with the mouse and pointer still hovers it" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> The problem here is that although Displays Settings is aware of all monitors, unityshell seems to not fully know that it is possible to have more than 2 monitors attached...
<MCR1> At least the mousepointer hovering the launcher is just detected on 2 monitors, but not on the third.
<MCR1> I think we could fix this by tuning unityshell, where you can set the Launcher to either show on "Primary Desktop" or "All Desktops".
<phanimahesh> is didrocks around?
<popey> phanimahesh, he's just powering his laptop on
<phanimahesh> we were trying to get the unity-reset script promoted on webupd8 when we were asked why is this better than using dconf directly.
<phanimahesh> and we need didrocks to answer that, since he recommended using gsettings.
<sil2100> MCR1: interesting find this bug
<MCR1> sil2100: I am currently updating the description to narrow it down.
<MCR1> sil2100: Conclusion is that it works on 2 of 3 monitors only - here of course the one monitor it does not work on is the one I want the Launcher to be on :P
<sil2100> MCR1: ;p Well, it's not hight priority though, since I think auto-hide on multimonitors is not that popular
<MCR1> sil2100: I will try to fix it, because it breaks the Launcher here ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: Here is another fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1047788-screenshot-selection-rectangle-opaque/+merge/130547
<MCR1> sil2100: Video showing the fix in action ;) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/771875/+attachment/3406112/+files/ScreenshotPluginAfterFixes.webm
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 771875 in Compiz "Compiz Screenshot renders blue overlay on screenshots" [Undecided,In progress]
<phanimahesh> didrocks: can you explain why using Gsettings is preferred over invoking dconf?
<phanimahesh> Relevant discussion here: http://chat.stackexchange.com/transcript/message/6586493#6586493
<desrt> why is gsettings sucking so much?
<desrt> dconf seems a lot easier to use...
<didrocks> desrt: http://chat.stackexchange.com/transcript/message/6586493#6586493
<phanimahesh> didrocks: argparse is now the preferred method according to python docs.Can i switch from optparse to argparse? ( unity.cmake )
<didrocks> phanimahesh: oh sure
<didrocks> phanimahesh: for R only though, not Q ;)
<didrocks> you can even switch to python3 please :)
<phanimahesh> Gimme a couple of days. :D
<phanimahesh> will the --reset get into Q or will it have to wait for R?
<didrocks> phanimahesh: --reset can go into Q as a SRU if you don't change argparse and so on for it
<didrocks> phanimahesh: so, I would say, propose 2 different branches
<didrocks> one for Q with the minimal change
<didrocks> and one for R with tests ;)
<phanimahesh> I'll make a pull request with the minimal changes version. Amith's last one had a small typo.
<phanimahesh> and I'll rewrite and port it to python3 for R.
<didrocks> excellent, thanks phanimahesh!
<phanimahesh> the pleasure is mine. :)
<phanimahesh> didrocks: using subprocess.call("unity") is what we have been doing. both you and me. can setsid unity be preferred over this because it releases the terminal and doesn't kill unity when the terminal is closed?
<balloons> mmrazik, ping
<mmrazik> balloons: pong
<balloons> mmrazik, will you have a chance to add something to the slides?
<balloons> I know it's a traveling week for everyone -- I don't want to end up with a time crunch :-)
<mmrazik> balloons: do you have a deadline?
<mmrazik> I need chris/thomi for that
<mmrazik> they will be here wednsday
<mmrazik> is Thursday fair for you?
<balloons> mmrazik, yes that's fine. I'm going to be traveling until Sunday -- so I wanted t touchbase with you today
<mmrazik> balloons: ok. There should be something by Thu EOD in the slides
<balloons> btw, I didn't have much success trying to run an example autopilot test -- is there more than this on the wiki someplace? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot
<mmrazik> balloons: I think the wiki is terribly outdated...
<mmrazik> balloons: thomi has a branch with new documentation somewhere...
 * mmrazik is looking for them
<mmrazik> balloons: lp:~autopilot/autopilot/improved/documentation
<mmrazik> the docs should be built with: "python setup.py build_sphinx"
<balloons> mmrazik, ty.. trying that now
<balloons> hmm.. not finding it
<balloons> is it under thomi?
<mmrazik> balloons: can you try this: lp:~autopilot/autopilot/improved-documentation
<mmrazik> there was a typo in the previous one
<balloons> that's it
<mmrazik> balloons: I fail to build it, though
<balloons> :-) same
<mmrazik> balloons: sudo apt-get install python-sphinx
<mmrazik> balloons: it should be in build/sphinx/html
<mmrazik> the result I mean...
<balloons> i see it
<bobweaver> hello there How do I start llvm or get it to work ?
<maxb> In quantal, in my multimonitor setup, sometimes it seems that the edge stop / launcher reveal between the two monitors does not always work. I'm unsure if this is a bug, or a feature. It seems that Unity might be trying to be helpful, and guess when I don't want the launcher based on having quickly moved the pointer between screens a couple of times recently
<maxb> bug 1020058 sounds related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1020058 in unity (Ubuntu) "Multi-monitor - Add 'sticky edges deactivated for number of milliseconds after the user breaks the barrier' variable" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020058
<pavolzetor> Hello, I reported a bug while ago and it seems like nobody is going to fix it
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/934431
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 934431 in Unity "arrows in alt-tab switcher are not pixel perfect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pavolzetor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/resources/launcher_pip_ltr.png
<pavolzetor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/resources/launcher_pip_rtl.png
<pavolzetor> these two icons needs higher res, I do not have original ones
<kruptos> I've upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 automatically from 12.04 and I have lost all sound.  Can someone help me get sound back?
<ceolin> hi folks, could someone tell me if appmenu requires patched versions of gtk and qt to work ?
<crazydip> how do i order scropes in a lens?
<crazydip> i can't find anything in the "Unity lenses and scopes" online docs
<Deluxo> hello
<Deluxo> id like to report a bug
<Deluxo> active blur in compiz creates a very sluggish experience to the interface
<Deluxo> i am using a decent notebook with optimus
<Deluxo> so the bug is the following: when i change the active blur to no blur in CCSM
<Deluxo> i get artifacts in dash and launcher area
<Deluxo> when the dash overlaps a window
<Deluxo> it make the window behind the dash all over the dash area
<crazydip> what plugin in that in?
<Deluxo> i have screenshots to show it exactly how does it look
<Deluxo> it is the unity plugin in CCSM
<Munchor95> ello
<Munchor95> Hello*
<Munchor> I'm an elementary OS Dev and we need some help from (you guys?). The bluetooth indicator is calling gnome-control-center (obviously). Does anybody have any idea of in which package that piece of code is? We couldn't find it anywhere on Launchpad and we really want to remove that link for elementary OS. Thank you in advance.
<crazydip> Deluxo: submit the bug report with pictures to lauchpad's bug report - i would report one bug to compiz and then add "unity" to that bug report - go here to submit it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz
<Deluxo> right on it, thanks
<crazydip> Deluxo: once you submit the bug to the compiz project, click "also afects project" to add unity
<Deluxo> Alright, i'll do it
<crazydip> good luck!
<Deluxo> the report is complete.
<Deluxo> so now i wait?
<Munchor> Deluxo, I'm pretty sure so.
<Deluxo> i reported some long time ago to launchpad, but i still very new to it.
<Deluxo> alright, Thanks Munchor. Good bye!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-23
<kos_> hi
<kos_> i've installed Ubuntu 12.10 64bit on my desktop PC and i cant use the Format utility from unity like in ubuntu 12.04. can i do something to solve this problem?
<kos_> <freijon> which format utility?
<kos_> <kos_> right click on mounted pendrive (in unity icon) and than FORMAT
<kos_> can i solve this problem?
<MCR1> Hi :)
<MCR1> duflu, smspillaz: Got a new fix (this time it is the resizeinfo plug-in): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1070233-fix1070297-fix1070301-Resizeinfo/+merge/130994
<MCR1> Are you here ?
<doctormo-moo> mardy: Ping
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if ubuntu 12.10 is going to have compiz 0.9.9 as an update?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-24
<MCR1> om26er: Time for some testing of fixes ?
<MCR1> Hi :), btw
<MCR1> duflu, smspillaz: Hi :) Got 3 branches ready for review...
<MCR1> 1. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1009999-shiftswitcher-ignores-setting-show-window-title/+merge/131148
<MCR1> 2. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1068503-scaleaddon-solid-window-highlight/+merge/131049
<MCR1> 3. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1070233-fix1070297-fix1070301-Resizeinfo/+merge/130994
<MCR1> If anyone has time to look at those, it would be appreciated 8-)
<MCR1> didrocks, sil2100: Papercuts ^^
<didrocks> MCR1: I have no interest on those plugins TBH (and won't have the time for testing them properly ;))
<didrocks> MCR1: I think you will need to find another victim ;)
<popey> no sil2100
<popey> xnox, bug 1065935 - do you still get this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065935 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz eats 90% CPU time most of the time, more than kvm to run VMs" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065935
<xnox> popey: right if I trigger it, I will need to reboot to get my cpu back. I will test it again in a moment, after this current build finishes.
<popey> xnox, thanks, do leave a comment
<xnox> I am quite certain it's a duplicate of the other cpu bug.
<popey> JohnLea, i need to show you a behavioural bug in 12.04.. where/when can I show this to you?
<JohnLea> popey; I've got back to back meetings until 17:15 today, so how about 17:20?
<popey> ok
<JohnLea> popey; re. where, let's just find an empty room
<popey> I'll just show you on my laptop, it will take 2 seconds
<popey> or i can just y'know describe it to you :)
<sil2100> \o/ Would be nice to have design opinion on that one
<Dougie187> Just curious, but does anyone know if ubuntu 12.10 will be receiving compiz 0.9.9?
<Mirv> Dougie187: no, ubuntu 12.10 will get updates from the 0.9.8 branch, while the 0.9.9 is being developed for 13.04
<Mirv> so 0.9.8 = stable (as is 0.9.7), 0.9.9 = development
<phanimahesh> didrocks: Here's the pending merge request. https://code.launchpad.net/~amith/unity/unity-reset-fix/+merge/130828
<didrocks> phanimahesh: quick look and seems awesome!
<didrocks> phanimahesh: at UDS and not really available for the next 2 weeks
<didrocks> phanimahesh: I think we'll need automated tests though to approve it ;)
<phanimahesh> oh. the tests are also available. I'll get them included. :)
<MCR1> didrocks: As you do not like my Compiz plug-in fixes I have here one affecting every multimonitor user ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1068173-grid-does-not-follow-preview/+merge/131227
<phanimahesh> though using unit tests with unity running is a bit tricky.
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) Maybe you have time for this... ^^
<MCR1> bschaefer: I could even provide a compiled version of the plug-in for easy testing...
<phanimahesh> didrocks: I couldn't figure out how exactly to write unittests for the patched version as is. I have a successfully running suite of tests but that involves too many changes. Reloading unity means I need to wait for unity to be killed to proceed. Any ideas on what can be done?
<Dougie187> Mirv: so what about the patches that get pushed into 0.9.9 regarding nvidia drivers and poor performance in 12.10?
<MCR1> @all: As everyone likes videos I've prepared 2: One before the fix:
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1068173/+attachment/3402754/+files/Grid-does-not-always-follow-the-preview.webm
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1068173 in Compiz "[Multimonitor] [Grid] plug-in: The window snapping does not follow the preview, but uses the display the mousepointer is on when the mousebutton gets released" [Undecided,In progress]
<MCR1> and afterwards:
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1068173/+attachment/3411964/+files/Grid-preview-always-follows-the-mousepointer-now.webm
<Mirv> Dougie187: backports are possible, and the usual way stuff gets done - first fix in trunk, then evaluate if it's backportable
<Dougie187> Mirv: Ok thanks. I was mostly curious because compiz/unity runs really terribly for me right now. And there are bug reports linking to milestones that say it should be fixed in 0.9.9. So I'm wondering if/when I'll be able to use that mostly. :P
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-25
<wastrel> Is there a way to manage unity config from the command line?  Specifically I'd like to toggle launcher autohide off and on.
<popey> wastrel, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher hide-mode 1
<popey> er, hang on, thats the wrong key :)
<wastrel> you're the wrong key
<wastrel> ok :]
<popey> but you get the idea.. you can get the keys from dconf
<wastrel> oki
<wastrel> any settings i could tweak to improve performance?
<wastrel> general slowishness
<Mirv> wastrel: depends on which bug you're hitting
<Mirv> nvidia binary driver has the bottleneck of Xsync performance
<Mirv> I'm not sure what was the workaround for that? otherwise, one can see the two workarounds at bug #1024304 - where workaround 2 is what is aimed to be default anyway
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1024304 in Compiz "Benchmark results (with FBO enabled) in compiz 0.9.8.0 are lower than compiz 0.9.7" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024304
<Mirv> and yeah if Unity is the problem, maybe disabling active blur in ccsm / Unity settings would be beneficial depending on the hardware
<wastrel> i have integrated graphics it's just a sad thing, no nvidia
<wastrel> so i found gsettings get org.gnome.gedit.preferences.ui side-panel-visible
<wastrel> but toggling it between true and false seems to have no effect
<wastrel> Mirv: thanks, disabled blur and fade
<amithkk> Hey
<amithkk> didrocks: You there?
<didrocks> hey amithkk
<amithkk> We need some help with tests :P
<didrocks> amithkk: see on #ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> fine that 3 people are pinging me, but please, just try to get one ping
<tgm4883> I'm trying to open a preview from inside a preview. While I can get the dash to stay open, I can't get it to refresh the screen with the second preview information. Can someone take a look at this (specifically line 318) and verify I'm doing this right/wrong and offer some pointers  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv/view/head:/src/unity-scope-mythtv-test
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-26
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Thanx a lot for your approvals 8-)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Seems this fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/fix-1071238/+merge/131375 is missing for lp:compiz and now Jenkins fails to finish, because the tests fail in lp:compiz as well...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Here Jenkins: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/compiz-mbs-autolanding/38/
<MCR1> didrocks, sil2100: Hi :) I apologize in advance for stressing, but Jenkins fails with landing of patches in lp:compiz, because: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/compiz-mbs-autolanding/38/
<MCR1> didrocks, sil2100: Seems this fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/fix-1071238/+merge/131375 is missing for lp:compiz and now Jenkins fails to finish, because the tests fail in lp:compiz as well... but not sure how that all worx together
<sil2100_> MCR1: you mentioned a build failure?
<MCR1> sil2100_: Yes. See here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ivenvd/compiz/compiz.doc.fix_1070211/+merge/131550
<MCR1> sil2100: Seems this fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/fix-1071238/+merge/131375 is missing for lp:compiz, but not sure about all of this...
<sil2100> didrocks: so, what seems to be needed is syncing up what's in lp:~compiz-team/compiz/ubuntu to lp:ubuntu/compiz, and then applying Daniel's changes to lp:ubuntu/compiz (from the MRQ)
<smspillaz> MCR1: we're waiting on the other fix for jenkins
<wastrel> How can I toggle launcher autohide from the commandlne?
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey! By any chance, do you have a minute?
<mhr3> davidcalle, just ask and i'll get back to you ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, thanks ;) Is it possible to remove the ratings/reviews section of an ApplicationPreview? Bonus question, how is the hotel?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Thx 4 the info, was afk ;)
<mhr3> davidcalle, the idea was that if you pass -1 as the average rating, it'd hide, but i don't think it's doing that
<mhr3> davidcalle, and the hotel is... let's say unique :)
 * davidcalle tests -1 and is slightly worried by the hotel answer.
<davidcalle> mhr3, right, it's not hiding, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> charles: so the clang analyzer found what seems a "logic error" in indicator-power https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/1071757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1071757 in indicator-power "Logic error in the code" [Undecided,New]
<charles> gragg
<charles> tsdgeos: thank you!
<tgm4883> I'm trying to open a preview from inside a preview. While I can get the dash to stay open, I can't get it to refresh the screen with the second preview information. Can someone take a look at this (specifically line 318) and verify I'm doing this right/wrong and offer some pointers  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv/view/head:/src/unity-scope-mythtv-test
<tgm4883> mhr3, if you're around and have time to look, I was pointed your way for this :)
<mhr3> tgm4883, it doesn't work in Q, just in trunk
<tgm4883> mhr3, ah, that would make sense then
<tgm4883> mhr3, on the roadmap for 13.04?
<mhr3> it might get sru-ed to Q, but that's not sure atm
<tgm4883> mhr3, other than it not being in Q, that is the correct way to do it?
<tgm4883> return Unity.ActivationResponse.with_preview(episodepreview)
<mhr3> tgm4883, yep, looks fine
<tgm4883> mhr3, awesome. Thanks for looking at it :)
<pensu> anyone here?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-27
<snwh> How does the unity launcher decide the colour it chameleonizes itself to?
<snwh> i suppose the Dash as well
<picko> Hi.
<picko> I am sure this is the wrong channel, but does anyone know where to find ATI/AMD chat ?
<Daekdroom> picko, #radeon for opensource driver and #ati for fglrx
<picko> Have Switchable Graphics here and it is working fine except I've no control over screen brightness.
<picko> Thanks many Daekdroom
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-28
<thechemyth> Hello, I am looking for help on custom xdnd implementation got blocked out by unity-2d-shell window.
<thechemyth> I use XQueryTree to get the list of windows and found this shell window sit on the top of all so I failed to query for windows below it, anyone is familiar with this? Can you point me to some proper implementation of xdnd?
<thechemyth> should try to look into gdk, thanks.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-21
<pero> anyone know how to get the icons for unity web apps? my gmail icon in the panel has some settings-looking thing, but in dash it's good
<hyperair> pero: what gmail icon in the panel?
<hyperair> pero: do you mean in the messaging menu?
<hyperair> o
<hyperair> try running this command: gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.messages applications
<pero> hyperair,  in the left-side panel
<hyperair> you should get something like.. [.... 'Gmailsomethingsomething.desktop']
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> oh the launcher?
<hyperair> why don't you just remove the icon from the launcher and drag it down from the dash again?
<pero> doesn't work
<hyperair> what's the output of: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<pero> reverts to some nuts/bolt looking thing
<hyperair> odd
<pero> $ gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<pero> ['application://nautilus.desktop', 'application://gnome-terminal.desktop', 'application://chromium-browser.desktop', 'application://GMailmailgooglecom.desktop', 'application://ubuntu-software-center.desktop', 'application://gnome-control-center.desktop', 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices']
<hyperair> application://GMailmailgooglecom.desktop <-- probably this one
<pero> i think so?
<hyperair> check the icon field of the ~/.local/share/applications/GMailmailgooglecom.desktop file
<pero> is there an easy way to see hidden files or manually input the path in nautilus?
<hyperair> ctrl+l
<pero> it's some standard colour-pallette icon
<hyperair> um
<hyperair> what does it say?
<pero> in the file? there's nothing
<hyperair> grep ^Icon ~/.local/share/applications/GMailmailgooglecom.desktop
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> that can't be right...
<pero> file:///home/petar/.local/share/applications/GMailmailgooglecom.desktop
<pero> that's the entirety of the contents
<hyperair> that's the URL of the file.
<hyperair> i want the contents of the file
<hyperair> where are you looking?
<pero> leafpad
<hyperair> uh
<pero> oh ok
<pero> $ grep ^Icon ~/.local/share/applications/GMailmailgooglecom.desktop
<pero> Icon=GMail-mail.google.com
<hyperair> there we go, an icon name.
<hyperair> now check ~/.icons/GMail-mail.google.com.png
<hyperair> also try: find /usr/share/icons ~/.icons -type f -name 'GMail-mail.google.com.*'
<hyperair> pero: ^
<pero> na that first one is there and good
<pero> and that's the only one
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> well, for some reason, it's not locating the icon properly
<pero> =/
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> \o
<tsdgeos> ~o~
<tvoss> o/
 * tsdgeos tests CI to see if it's still unhappy
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is anyone having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-own-quicklist/+merge/191398 ?
<tsdgeos> shall i claim it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go for it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/warnings_on_shutdown/+merge/191945 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, happroved
<Saviq> /biab
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> btw. is autolanding now fully working again?
<tsdgeos> i am not sure
<tsdgeos> i approved one of Cimi's branch earlier this morning to see how it goes
<tsdgeos> on friday there was some problem installing dependencies or something
<tsdgeos> greyback: i think it did merge because there was nothing to merge :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: but it didn't :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: what does merging a branch that has nothing to merge do? :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: bzr commit --unchanged ? ;)
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> we're still dependency locked :D
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2574/console
<tsdgeos> any idea who do we complain about that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: mzanetti: all: ↑↑↑↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, usually fginther, but let me see if I can help
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm.. don't really know why this would work, but if it's only happening for the phones, om26er should probably be able to help too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: bad ppas?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the hooks look ok. however, I don't really know what has changed in the QA infrastructure lately
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so no landing for now :D
<mzanetti> I guess omer will show up soon
<tsdgeos> dednick: still lost with the ActionStateParser, where do you use it?
<dednick> tsdgeos: Unity.Indicators.RootActionState derives from ActionStateParser. Even though it's built against the proper qmenumodel library the run time linking requires it in the mock.
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhh
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> tx :-)
<dednick> tsdgeos: no prob :) it's a bit cheeky.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: print("sleected", appId) in the test?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... missed that I guess. will remove
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, I know what's happening :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: tell me more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti /usr/bin/unity8 is bind-mounted from /run/ so that we can set the capabilities on it for adjusting oom scores
<Saviq> which is unfortunate
<Saviq> and results in package installation fail, 'cause we're trying to overwrite a bind-mounted file, which fails of course
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> so we're installing into /run or what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, *we* don't do anything special
<Saviq> mzanetti, but there's an upstart job that:
<Saviq> - mounts tmpfs in /run/unity8-setcap
<Saviq> - copies /usr/bin/unity8 to /run/unity8-setcap
<Saviq> - setcaps /run/unity8-setcap
<Saviq> - bind-mounts /run/unity8-setcap/unity8 to /usr/bin/unity8
<Saviq> it's ugly as hell
<mzanetti> seems like raping the OS
<Saviq> but the only thing we could think of the night prior to V1
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> what capabilities do e set then?
<Saviq> allows unity8 to set OOM-killer scores on processes
<dednick> Saviq: whose in charge of getting packages landed?
<mzanetti> ah. I see
<Saviq> dednick, no landing for now
<Saviq> dednick, until T opens
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that apps are killed earlier than other processes
<dednick> Saviq: when is that?
<Saviq> dednick, tomorrow or so
<Saviq> dednick, at which point we'll go back to automatic release and such
<dednick> Saviq: ok. thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess the proper long term solution would be to outsource this to some other system component and just provide the information about apps from unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, proper long term solution is to use a sane filesystem instead of ext2 for the system image
<mzanetti> and that would make a difference?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where we can just set the caps in post-inst
<mzanetti> ah, yeah sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, setcap is stored in xattr
<mzanetti> ext2?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, / is ext2
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> for what reason I don't know
<mzanetti> well, we probably don't want journaling
<Saviq> then just disable journalling in ext4 ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, we need +xattr anyway
<mzanetti> MacSlow: here you go: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/generic-lockscreen
<Saviq> which AFAIK ext2 can't do
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thx
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I guess we merge them separately... makes the diff smaller
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but you can use this a prerequisite
<MacSlow> mzanetti, sure... I'll base my work on your branch still
<mzanetti> MacSlow: here's the merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/generic-lockscreen/+merge/191951
<Saviq> hey om26er, can you disable unity8-autolanding for the time being? mediumtests-touch are broken for us still
<om26er> Saviq, I can try
<Saviq> om26er, so it beats the purpose to run it and de-approve all the branches
<om26er> Saviq, CI is already disabled? you just want me to disable -autolanding ?
<Saviq> om26er, just -autolanding
<om26er> ok
<Saviq> om26er, -ci is somewhat useful still - for results from the other jobs
<Saviq> hmm anyone else getting 404 from ports.ubuntu.com when apt-get update'ing the device?
<Saviq> hmm maybe that's caused by the release happening
<Saviq> didrocks, pointers ↑↑?
<Saviq> hrm
<didrocks> Saviq: I think cjwatson hasn't finished yet opening the release
<Saviq> didrocks, but I'm getting 404s for saucy
<didrocks> oh, interesting
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe ask on #ubuntu-release?
<Saviq> didrocks, i.e there's no "Packages" in http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/saucy/main/binary-armhf/
<Saviq> hmm maybe that's my non-writable image causing it
<Saviq> didrocks, will do, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: if you let me ~1h, I'll be able to dig into it
<didrocks> (in a meeting now)
<Saviq> didrocks, no worries
<didrocks> and upgrading otto machines ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, false alarm, stupid apt errors when non-writable ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, the errors suck :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah :)
<didrocks> ah great ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a small conflict in switching-previews
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> oh actually not that small
<mzanetti> Saviq: do'h someone added a preview spinner
<Saviq> mzanetti, memory problems? :D
<mzanetti> seems so
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's Diego's code preventing clicking on buttons if an action was triggered
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right... didn't expect that to have landed yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, we needed it for v1 - click scope really hates people clicking "install" multiple times
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm fine with you reverting it in your branch and finding a better solution
<mzanetti> haha, yeah, I agree
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least for the UI part, the backend things seem ok
<mzanetti> sure
<om26er> Saviq,  I have a branch to disable autolanding for unity8 but I cannot deploy that because that requires an access TOKEN.
<om26er> mzanetti, hey! if we just disable the autolanding job manually. that won't hurt, right ?
<Saviq> om26er, no, it should be just fine
<mzanetti> om26er: nope
<mzanetti> om26er: it will be reenabled once someone deploys something... but that's not an issue given that the disabling is only temporary anyways
<om26er> mzanetti, Saviq ack. disabled it now ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, any bug you want me to work on?
<Cimi> or I pick up one? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing in particular, no
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall i top re-approve the things that were set to not approved by failed autolanding?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we've disabled autolanding for now, so let's have everything in place for when we re-enable it
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> Saviq: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/start_ssh/+merge/189602
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so are we jumping to trusty as soon as it opens?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> oka
<greyback> tsdgeos: this be handy? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6276004/
<greyback> so you only start it if not running. The sleep a bit arbitrary tho, think it needs to be longer for gnexus
<tsdgeos> greyback: i only start it if it's not running
<tsdgeos> don't i?
<greyback> tsdgeos: maybe, I kinda just skimmed :)
<greyback> ahh there it is
<greyback> tsdgeos: never mind me
<tsdgeos> i never do :-P
<tsdgeos> j/k
<greyback> :|
<Saviq> Cimi, did you follow up with the sdk guys about InverseMouseArea?
 * greyback going for lunch plus IRL meeting, back in about 2 hours
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1242630 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1242629
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242630 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Remove fix_rowinserted.patch from local patches" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242629 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix qqmldelegatemodel not reacting correctly to layoutChanged" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: FYI ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, Mirv is (should be) on holidays this week
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it's not *ultra* urgent
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> but tbh i get some itches by us shipping a patch that's been rejected upstream :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we'll SRU it
 * Saviq giggles at the fact that "sru" is a polish onomatopoeia for stuff landing hard
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> trusty is open \o/
<Cimi> Saviq, no update on the bug
 * tsdgeos wonders if he should s/saucy/trusty in his sources and see what happens :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just tried  do-release-upgrade but it didn't like me ;)
<Saviq> or, didn't like trusty at least
<Saviq> there's a trusty image already, too
<Saviq> --channel=trusty-proposed
<tsdgeos> cool :D
<tsdgeos> trusty only wants to give me updates for http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276216/
<tsdgeos> i guess nothing can go wrong with that ... :D
<mzanetti> famous last words
 * mzanetti waits for tsdgeos to drop out IRC
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, nothing much happened yet ya know
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trusty is basically a copy of saucy +some
<Saviq> Cimi, did you ping Zsombor about the InverseMouseArea issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, also, what's the status of the incorrect overlay shape in carousel-music-video?
<tsdgeos> ok, let's reboot and see if i can come back :D
<om26er> Cimi, btw bug 1229804 is already fixed. though you may want to fix the 'Applications' to 'Apps' .. (I tried but couldn't find the string)
<ubot5> bug 1229804 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Home scope name should be just 'Home'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229804
<Saviq> worked here ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, welcome, how're you feeling? ;)\
<tsdgeos> i feel trusty now!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now wait for the sync from debian unstable ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> ooh, arm64 is enabled now :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: merged the switching-previews
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: arm64 for what?
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, trusty is building arm64 too, now
 * mzanetti was reading amd64 and didn't see the big news
<mzanetti> stupid brain FEC
<tsdgeos> what's arm64?
<tsdgeos> which hw?
<tsdgeos> panda? some phone? some "desktop-cpu"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there isn't any in real world :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, iPhone 5s
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> so how are we building it?¿
<mzanetti> very good question
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cross- probably ;)
<Saviq> https://wiki.debian.org/Arm64Port
<Saviq> "This is the first non-x86 self-bootstrapped Debian port: first 150 packages cross-built using build-profiles to untangle cyclic build-dependencies. "
<tsdgeos> lunch
<mzanetti> so the trusty arm64 build doesn't really contain many packages so far?
<mzanetti> assuming we can't easily cross compile the whole thing
<mzanetti> yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should be much better now in that regard
<Saviq> mzanetti, and obviously will get even better over the course of this cycle - if only because of arm64
<mzanetti> sure, but notthereyet (TM) I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're pretty close indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8 cross-builds if you fix a few things in qt's cmake modules
<Saviq> and in automoc, AFAIR
 * mzanetti can't wait for cross compiling unity8 instead compiling on the Galaxy nexus
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, you should compile on manta ;)
<mzanetti> true :)
<mzanetti> it's faster than gusch's notebook :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I've a "setup-sbuild.sh" script if you want it ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, now that I can use the latest kernel again it might work
<mzanetti> did something change how the fs is made writable?
<Mirv> Saviq: nope, last Wed-Fri only, but right now trusty stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> yeah... I figured the issue
<tsdgeos> greyback: btw i compiled fine with 5.2 on friday, maybe you had some weird path issues or something
<greyback> tsdgeos: grrr
<tsdgeos> couldn't run it
<tsdgeos> though
<tsdgeos> because it needs a lot of more packages to be rebuilt
<greyback> for a minute, I'd a flash of a nice life where it would just work :)
<tsdgeos> since once you start using private stuff
<greyback> true
<tsdgeos> things don't like getting mixed
<tsdgeos> but at least it compiles :D
<greyback> Well like yourself, I'm more interested in seeing how v4 performs, or what bugs it might have
<greyback> tsdgeos: anything look dodgy in my configure options? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6276600/
<tsdgeos> everything? :D
<tsdgeos> don't know i don't pass almost any option
<tsdgeos> missing comma
<tsdgeos> don't know, i don't pass almost any option
<tsdgeos>   /home/tsdgeos/qt5/qtbase/configure -prefix /home/tsdgeos/qt5_install -developer-build -debug -confirm-license
<tsdgeos> i understand why you do the don't build mysql and the nomake stuff
<tsdgeos> the rest not sure you need it
<tsdgeos> or if they can be bad or not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-notifications/micro_optimizations/+merge/191764
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> dednick: there?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yo
<tsdgeos> dednick: how do i test https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.submenu-reinit/+merge/187885 (besides the autotest?)
<tsdgeos> what changes/improvements should i see?
<dednick> tsdgeos: um, restarting indicators re-populates the menus correctly.
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's a bit hard to test unless you're using the messaging menu, since it's the only one that generally changes.
<dednick> tsdgeos: previously it was just "reusing" the old menu items, but they were stale. So any changes to the order/add/removes werent being reflected in the UI.
<tsdgeos> i see
<dednick> tsdgeos: you have the demo messaging menu?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> or not that i know :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: (oh you replied to me, sorry was distracted) I took those configure options from the 5.0 debian/rules script
<tsdgeos> greyback: they don't look bad per-se, just unneeded to me, the problem was maybe somewhere else?
<tsdgeos> i remember i had to play a bit with cmake to get it to pick the qt i wanted
<greyback> tsdgeos: dunno, just finished a rebuild, trying now. Yeah me too.
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you hear us?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I could not even after restarting mumble twice. Apparently third time lucky.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cool ;)
 * greyback needs to reboot
<hikiko|lunch>  /nick hikiko
<hikiko> sorry :)
<mzanetti> dednick: hey, testing your branch.
<mzanetti> dednick: the notifications are much faster :)
<mzanetti> dednick: sorry. the indicators
<dednick> mzanetti: you mean the loading
<dednick> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> dednick: but: there is a notification staying on my screen
<mzanetti> dednick: only happens with your branch
<mzanetti> dednick: an empty one, never going away
<dednick> huh. weird
<tsdgeos> dednick: mzanetti: missing merge with trunk
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we have a ghost notification now thanks to me and some last minute problem with focus and litsviews
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so probably dednick's branch doesn't have the code merged for that
<mzanetti> ah
<Cimi> Saviq, do-release-upgrade -d doesn't detect T, sure we have to upgrade now?
<Cimi> can do sed… but
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i hand edited my files
<tsdgeos> it's what i always do :D
<tsdgeos> old-style
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> dednick: false alarm. a merge with trunk does fix it indeed
<dednick> mzanetti: cool
<kgunn> mhall119: let's chat here...
<kgunn> when was the last time you tried to open an app in unity8 on a simulated desktop ?
<mzanetti> dednick: approved
<mhall119> kgunn: running it now
<kgunn> mhall119: to answer your other query, we did actually have an old bp to do a mir emulator...mir on nux effectively
<mhall119> kgunn: I can't get the launcher out with my mouse :(
<mzanetti> mhall119: run it with ./run instead of unity8
<mzanetti> mhall119: if you've installed it into the system you won't have ./run. you can run it with "unity8 -mousetouch"
<kgunn> mhall119: but the "mir emulator" task got "distracted" by xmir & then unity8 had a way to run on desktop...so...shelved it
<kgunn> mhall119: yeah...-mousetouch at the very bottom of the instructions on that webpage i sent earlier
<mhall119> kgunn: thanks, working now
<kgunn> mhall119: cool...good to know
<mhall119> kgunn: none of the apps display though
<kgunn> mhall119: and following up to the earlier questions...we're feeling like best use of time wrt mir/desktop will be to put effort into rootless x this cycle...and hope to have a nice desktop preview of untiy8 on mir
<mhall119> only black screens
<kgunn> mhall119: you're so picky
<mhall119> :)
<kgunn> mhall119: can you navigate back to the shell ?
<kgunn> swipe
<mhall119> yeah
<larsu> Saviq: hi! The system settings guys need simple dbus access from qml. Do we have anything like that?
<mzanetti> larsu: no
<larsu> mzanetti: any plans?
<mzanetti> larsu: don't think so
<larsu> if not, I'd be up for spending some time on this
<mzanetti> larsu: it's easier to just write a C++ plugin for the thing you need instead to fiddle with DBus arguments in QML
<larsu> mzanetti: totally agree, but that's not what I want
<larsu> it should be a real object (component?) based on the introspection data
<seb128> mzanetti, it would be very handy to be able to bind a qml property to a dbus one
<seb128> mzanetti, like the battery % of the settings to upower corresponding value
<larsu> arguments can then be matched precisely from whatever js gives us
<mzanetti> seb128: sure... for simple stuff like integers and strings yes. but everything else will cause you bad headaches
<mzanetti> I personally would vote for not opening that door and use it how it is meant to be used. but sure. nothing prevents you from creating sucha component
<seb128> mzanetti, well, those are common enough that it would already be quite useful
<larsu> mzanetti: in what way? (also, most things in the system settings app are simple types)
<larsu> is the problem that Qt doesn't support dynamic signals and Q_INVOKABLES?
<larsu> (or does it?)
<mzanetti> larsu: the problem is that you need to qDBusRegisterType for anything non-basic
<kgunn> mhall119: how many apps display black ? all of them ?
<mzanetti> larsu: and yes. dynamic signals/slots might be a problem too
<larsu> mzanetti: if you use QDBus...
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, that's what I thought :(
<mzanetti> larsu: you need to somehow know the data type without Qt too
<larsu> mzanetti: would the qmetaobjectbuilder stuff help me? (yes, I know it's private api)
<mzanetti> larsu: I don't really know that one... sorry
<larsu> ah okay
<larsu> I'll have a look at that. Using some private API in a lib might be worth saving a couple of dozen plugins for simple dbus access
<mzanetti> larsu: be prepared for bug reports about "dbus interface org.foo.bar doesn't work with QML plugin"
<mzanetti> :)
<larsu> tbh, I don't see the problem...
<mhall119> kgunn: no, the browser and gallery which are still placeholders show something
<mhall119> and some alls don't even try to launch
<mzanetti> mhall119: hmm... I think they should work if they are installed
<mhall119> mzanetti: I have them installed as .debs from the PPAs
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks
<mhall119> not as click
<mzanetti> mhall119: that should be fine
<mzanetti> mhall119: ah no... we're using the fake appmanager on the desktop
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes, won't work
<mhall119> ok
<kgunn> mzanetti: could that change or is the app life cycle too tied up in mir ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: so far we have an app manager for SF and one for Mir
<mzanetti> so maybe it would even work if running Mir on Desktop with unity8 and the unity-mir qpa
<mzanetti> but I haven't tried. greyback might know
<kgunn> mterry: ping (all this unity8 on desktop talk makes me think greeter on mir)
<mterry> kgunn, you want a status update?
<kgunn> mterry: basically...
<greyback> kgunn: mzanetti: ultimately we'll use the same app manager on desktop/mobile, but it'll probably disable most app lifecycle stuff on desktop.
<mterry> kgunn, I'm fixing some issues with switching between sessions with USC/lightdm.
<kgunn> greyback: "disable"...because apps can be wasteful little piggies on desktop ?
<greyback> kgunn: mzanetti: the main blocker for using it on desktop right now is indeed the Mir integration
<mterry> kgunn, I'm thinking that landing the separate greeter should be two-phase: first phase is just landing the split, then later actually enable lock support
<kgunn> mterry: greyback mzanetti ...right, just avoiding a request for "emulate mir" on nux...seems once greeter split gets done, we've got the ability to run a full unity8-mir on desktop (minus the legacy x support)
<greyback> kgunn: we can have that conversation when we get there. I'm not decided if we want rigourous app lifecycle management when plugged into mains. But a laptop on battery...
<mzanetti> I telly you... if my background apps are suspended on desktop too I'm off :D
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm kinda of the same opinion, but at same time, there'd be times if I didn't notice, I wouldn't care...
<kgunn> greyback: you'd care in a sense you're battery lasted longer :)
<greyback> kgunn: yep, as long as it didn't impede functionality
<kgunn> mterry: so, itd be split but basically "autologin"
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> on first phase
<mterry> kgunn, not autologin, but no password
<mterry> kgunn, i.e. you'd see the greeter, but can't set a PIN
<mterry> same as today
<tsdgeos> greyback: like all the stuff i have on the background that i like running, like music player, irc client, email client, web browser, etc :D
<kgunn> mterry: got it
<kgunn> mterry: i'm game...and i like the fact its broken apart from a risk perscpective
<mterry> kgunn, what's broken?
<mterry> ah
<mterry> "broken apart"
<kgunn> mterry: :) split/divide/staged
<greyback> tsdgeos: as I said, if I didn't notice, I wouldn't care :) And with all those, I'd notice if they were suspended. But LibreOffice? Totem? What if music player not playing? Just throwing ideas out there
<tsdgeos> greyback: so you want a little smart man inside unity that decides what and what can not be suspended
<tsdgeos> let's not build skynet just for that :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm just proposing that the idea is worth a conversation
<mzanetti> that's going to be so much fun with stale file handles, dropped network connections, broken desktop effects
<greyback> even if it's a quick "that's a stupid idea Gerry, no"
<greyback> mzanetti: you're being too practical, why not dream of what is possible! :)
<mzanetti> because I think it makes application development so much harder
<mzanetti> which results in worse applications
<mzanetti> and I don't think battery life would improve much. except for the case of misbehaving apps
<mzanetti> and in turn I think we would have more misbehaving apps which probably wouldn't consume your battery, but would consume your nerves
<mzanetti> well, we had that already in depth :D
<greyback> true. But how about phone/tablet apps on the desktop. They (should) behave with the app management stuff anyway.
<tsdgeos> lol, the awful png but jpeg file is biting us too :D
<tsdgeos> Shell.qml:139:5: QML QQuickImage: Invalid image data: file:///usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<tsdgeos> will someone ever fix that?
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's an old one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/296538
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 296538 in unity-2d "warty-final-ubuntu.png is actually a JPEG file" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/panelOpenClose/+merge/192000
<tsdgeos> greyback: i know i know
<greyback> you can see I had to deal with it in unity2d :)
<tedg> greyback, Is there anything you need in upstart-app-launch?
<tedg> greyback, Besides actually firing the failed signal :-)
<greyback> tedg: heh, yes that would be nice :)
<greyback> tedg: question: if the OOM strikes an app launched by upstart-app-launch, does upstart consider that app dead?
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, anything that removes the PID.
<greyback> tedg: ok
<greyback> tedg: only other thing I think I need is list of PIDs actually owned by the app. I think you only give me one PID, and I guess it's possible for an app to spawn a sub-app?
<greyback> tedg: main example on top of my head is browser app, as it spawns a separate QtWebProcess
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, we can't get it until upstart can use cgroups, but I think that's on the table for next release.  Need to verify.
<greyback> tedg: ok cool, good to hear it. I guess we can use cgroups to suspend apps too, better than sending sigstop. Will upstart-app-launch offer that API?
<greyback> i.e. a "upstart_app_launch_suspend(app_id)" method
<tedg> greyback, Uhm, I hadn't planned on it.... I don't see why not.  That'd be nice for removing a callback.
<tedg> greyback, I'll put it on the "Figure this out" list
<greyback> tedg: ok. I'll admit it's me pushing more of the app management into upstart-app-launch itself, so if that's too much, let me know
<greyback> tedg: also do you know, we plan to use the OOM as the primary app killer? Or is it a last-resort tool?
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, I'm just not sure where Upstart is going to be there.  If it's cgroups is early that's different than being late in the cycle.
<tedg> greyback, I haven't heard of any other.
<greyback> tedg: ok
<greyback> tedg: one small subtle thing. The strings I'm passing into upstart-app-launch, it ok for them to be utf8? I'm assuming the app id may not be ascii. I wrong?
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, I'd assume they're utf8
<greyback> tedg: great. Ok, that's all the questions I've got for you. Thanks! :)
<tedg> Perhaps I should figure out some tests for that though, just to make sure.
<greyback> +1, just in case
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1238232
<mterry> Cimi, what's the attack there?
<Cimi> mterry, attack?
<mterry> Cimi, what's the bypass there?
<Cimi> mterry, dunno what you mean for bypass :)
<mterry> Cimi, oh, reading bug
<mterry> Cimi, it's in title of bug "can bypass lockscreen" but now I'm reading
<mterry> I see
<mterry> Cimi, that might want a comment.  It's an obscure path to bug and the reason for denying the ShowHome request when power is off is not obvious in code
<om26er> mterry, question: do you plan to have a version of deja dup for touch ?
<om26er> having sms/contacts backup/restore feature will help
<kgunn> mzanetti: curious...are you diving into right edge navigation proto ( i know we started chatting on friday....but wasn't sure where we left it)
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah, I didn't start yet, but sure, I'm happy to take that part
<kgunn> mzanetti: cool...i'd been pushing it off for the phone freeze....so now i just want to followup with design on it
<mzanetti> kgunn: ok. I'll start soon with that
<kgunn> they've been fairly patient, just want to follow up and treat them right
<mzanetti> kgunn: please let me know if there is any previous discussion on this to follow up. Otherwise I'll find the responsible designer and get it going
<mterry> om26er, I've thought about it.  I wouldn't be opposed to it.  Just a matter of time
<kgunn> mzanetti: nope that's about it...just look thru the spec attached to that bp...if you have questions, ping JohnLea
<om26er> mterry, cool. I plan to write a simple backup/restore for my usecase i.e. sms and contacts.
<mterry> om26er, using deja-dup or just a separate thing?
<om26er> mterry, I have never written a real qml app so I'll keep it as test bed to get better grip of things, probably 'omer\s app' ;)
<om26er> probably something I won't even publish
<mterry> om26er, yeah, I've done some qml development, but never an app from scratch.  That's part of what's kept me from tackling it
<fginther> om26er, the disable unity8 autolanding MP needs an update
<om26er> fginther, pushed the fix
<om26er> per your comment
<fginther> om26er, thanks
 * greyback eod
<kdub> is there a faster way to build unity than on-device?
<kgunn> Saviq: you still on ?
<bjsnider> is there a way to detect if globalmenus are in use?
<Saviq> kgunn, wassup?
<larsu> bjsnider: when com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar is on the bus (but apps can elect to circumvent having their menus shown there)
<larsu> so... there seems to be no way to find out when a property on a remote object changes when using QDBusInterface
<larsu> or am I missing something?
<larsu> also, no way to do async?
<bjsnider> larsu, this is an issue for an app called gnome-mplayer, and the way it ic currently being dealt with is UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is read at app launch time
<bjsnider> but it's set no matter if unity is running or not
<larsu> bjsnider: ugh, that sounds wrong... why does this app need to know?
<larsu> does it only export a menu when on unity?
<bjsnider> larsu, it needs to know because of how the window size is calculated. since it's playing video it needs a precise window size and whatnot
<bjsnider> so the best thing to do is to find a foolproof way to always know when globalmenus are being used and when they're not
<bjsnider> it exports a menu if UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=1
<bjsnider> which it does in gnome-shell and everywhere else i think
<bjsnider> so this isn't good enough
<larsu> bjsnider: this sounds very wrong... shouldn't the window size be calculated automatically?
<bjsnider> the window size is based on the presence of the menubar or lack of it
<bjsnider> if it's exported the window size is different
<bjsnider> and the size of the video goes into it
<larsu> yes, but why do you set it explicitely instead of just setting a minimum size of the video widget
<bjsnider> i'm just telling you how the developer is choosing to handle this
<bjsnider> and the developer isn't me
<larsu> I know. I'm telling you that this isn't a smart way to handle this
<kgunn> Saviq: no worries...was just going to ask for approval on https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-mir/bump-mir-dep16/+merge/191551
<bjsnider> larsu, how would you handle it?
<larsu> bjsnider: set a minimimum size on the video widget and let gtk handle the rest
<larsu> bjsnider: alternatively, you could check for the size of the menu bar widget (which should be 0 when the menu is exported)
<Saviq> kgunn, won't merge until Mir 0.0.16 is available, which it isn't yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir ?
<larsu> but this only works if the application is not using GtkApplication
<bjsnider> larsu, part of the problem is the developer is not interested in using unity or ubuntu and is not as well-versed in how to handle the globalmenu issue
<kgunn> Saviq: see rev 1445 at https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/trusty
<kgunn> Saviq: so...lp:mir now points to that
<kgunn> Saviq: but yeah...just want the approval so all the merges/daily build can all be triggered at the same time
<kgunn> was gonna bug gerry but he's eod (like a normal euro)
<larsu> bjsnider: he won't have to be if he uses GtkApplication. Does he?
<bjsnider> i don't know
<bjsnider> larsu, https://code.google.com/p/gnome-mplayer/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fsrc
<larsu> bjsnider: sorry, I don't have the time to help out with this
<bjsnider> well, i will pass on your suggestions
<larsu> cool
<bjsnider> i keep wondering how totem handles this
<bjsnider> it should have the same problem
<Saviq> kgunn, they can't be triggered at the same time - mir needs to get released first - then we can merge the new unity-mir dep
<Saviq> kgunn, but, do we actually need the new dep? i.e. does unity-mir depend on something that's there in mir 0.0.16 but not in 0.0.15?
<Saviq> kgunn, or do we just need a no-change rebuild of unity-mir (ABI break?)
<Saviq> kgunn, as now unity-mir depends on mir >= 0.0.15
<Saviq> kgunn, so 0.0.16 is fine - *if* unity-mir does not need something that's only there in mir 0.0.16
<kgunn> Saviq lemme doubel check
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah...we did
<Saviq> kgunn, we did... need a new dep? something new in mir since 0.0.15 that unity-mir uses?
<Saviq> mterry, hey, some days ago "Light Display Manager" showed up as an entry on my login screen, that known/expected?
<kgunn> Saviq: someone changed functions around in default_server_configuration.h
<kgunn> like right in the middle...so even the ordinals will be screwed
<mterry> Saviq, as a session option?
<Saviq> mterry, as a user
<Saviq> kgunn, ok, so ABI break, but unity-mir does not care whether it's going to be 0.0.15 or 0.0.16 for the time being
<Saviq> kgunn, so we need a no-change rebuild is all
<mterry> Saviq, that is unexpected.  On your desktop machine?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<Saviq> kgunn, granted, I'm not sure how to get one other than bumping the version anyway :)
<mterry> Saviq, meaning that lightdm user is < 1000 uid?  That seems crazy
<Saviq> mterry, 105
<Saviq> so should be fine
<Saviq> ⟫ getent passwd | grep lightdm
<Saviq> lightdm:x:105:110:Light Display Manager:/var/lib/lightdm:/bin/false
<mterry> Saviq, what is your UID_MIN in /etc/login.defs?
<kgunn> oh crap...gotta run grab the man-child
<mterry> right, I meant > 1000 uid.  105 is a reasonable number
<Saviq> mterry, 1000
<Saviq> mterry, it's consistently there, though (i.e. survived a reboot et al
<seb128> Saviq, mterry: I've seen that bug as well, it's not happening every time, like one on ten times
<seb128> and a vt switch fixes it for me the other day
<Saviq> mterry, seb128 it also seems to be "arriving" late
<Saviq> mterry, seb128, like it comes in asynchronously from somewhere?
<mterry> seb128, Saviq: sounds odd...  only in trusty or also in saucy?
<Saviq> i.e. I start typing my own password in... and then it gets screwed 'cause there's a new entry at the top
<Saviq> mterry, started in saucy, now in trusty, too
<seb128> mterry, saucy, I had it like 10 days ago, I mentioned to robert_ancell/send him a greeter log by then
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you get a log?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes, I pastebined it to you before leaving the other day
<Saviq> [+1,38s] DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User105 added
<Saviq> [+1,38s] DEBUG: user-list.vala:988: Adding/updating user lightdm (Light Display Manager)
<robert_ancell> Saviq, is it still there, can you browse to that user on d-feet?\
<Saviq> robert_ancell, no
<robert_ancell> hmm, so the question is is it accounts-service getting confused or does the entry in accounts service have a flag set we're ignoring
<robert_ancell> as an aside, I think I just found the regression that might trigger it, but regardless a-s shouldn't create a user object unless it's a valid user
<robert_ancell> Saviq, seb128, have you seen any pattern/trigger that causes this?
<robert_ancell> I haven't seen it locally yet
<Saviq> robert_ancell, I think I saw that like every time I log in
<Saviq> robert_ancell, so nothing special
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, but I've had cases of "loginctl list-users" listing "lightdm" as logged in even with no greeter
<seb128> because indicator-session-service is still running
 * Saviq tries some things
<seb128> and logind lists the session actives when there are still processes running
<robert_ancell> seb128, the regression is that we don't tell logind that the greeter session is a greeter not a user session which is probably triggering it
<Saviq> right, can't reproduce now
<Saviq> but it seems like it came in with the remote-login options last time I saw that (i.e. when network is connected)
<Saviq> tedg, I *think* the TTS mentioned is text *to* speach, not the other way 'round
<tedg> Saviq, Oops, misread.
<Saviq> *speech
<tedg> Heh, someone should do that too :-)
<tedg> Though, that one is a bit easier just for basic support.
<Saviq> yeah
<kgunn> Saviq: refresh me...what does resize give us even in the fullscreen/opaque unity-mir on touch ? (animation transitions?)
<Saviq> kgunn, ability to rotate the shell
<Saviq> kgunn, since the panel changes place, app geometry changes
<kgunn> Saviq: oh...just a little old rotation...simple :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-22
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> am i the only one with the spam folder full of bugreports/merge reviews?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I didn't switch to GMail, so... ;)
<Saviq> brb
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, if mir broke ABI, but unity-mir doesn't care (i.e. just needs a no-change rebuild) - how do we tackle such?
<xnox> Saviq: you need to add versioned depends, because people can upgrade unity-mir / mir out of order.
<xnox> Saviq: and thus bump packaging/version of unity-mir.
<Saviq> xnox, right, so when mir is released with the new version, we need to bump our >= regardless of the fact that we don't really depend on it :/
<xnox> Saviq: "don't really depend on it" you don't link against it? just reuse it's e.g. c++ templates?
<Saviq> xnox, no no, we link
<Saviq> xnox, but don't really care about the new version
<Saviq> xnox, but I understand we can't rebuild a same-version unity-mir just to go with the new ABI
<xnox> Saviq: oh, then you do depend on it =) and broken ABI can give you horrible & confusing crash-reports =)
<Saviq> xnox, although... they're bumping SONAME, too
<Saviq> xnox, i.e. I don't think there was a *release* of mir with broken ABI
<xnox> Saviq: right, one cannot have same version number for two different packags =)
<xnox> (in official archive, in PPAs one can delete/reupload)
<Saviq> xnox, so since unity-mir gets a shlib depend on libmirserver7, and the new one will be libmirserver8
<xnox> oh, that's good =) then you simply need a no change rebuild.
<xnox> $ dch --rebuild 'No change rebuild against libmirserver8'
<Saviq> xnox, right, exactly
<xnox> bzr commit / merge / push, whatever needed to get that uploaded via ci stuff.
<xnox> (we just did ~400 uploads like this to pick up libperl5.18, and another ~100 uploads comming to pick up boost1.54)
<Saviq> xnox, didn't know --rebuild, that helps :)
<Saviq> :)
<xnox> Saviq: yeah, so --rebuild uses "build1" suffix, if "ubuntuX" was not yet used. And then auto-sync from debian ignores/overrides "buildX" packages, so they stay in-sync with Debian. Not that it matters for mir/packages not in debian =)
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> xnox, thanks!
<didrocks> Saviq: just do a version bump in mir and bump the build-dep in unity-mir
<didrocks> to ensure it'll pick the right version
<Saviq> didrocks, ok then https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-mir/bump-mir-dep16/+merge/191551 is correct
<Saviq> didrocks, feels wrong as we don't *really* require it ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but it's possible to do for random transitions (but not frequent), not possible when the transition happens every week
<Saviq> didrocks, understood
<Saviq> didrocks, do we have a mechanism for no-change rebuilds in cu2d?
<didrocks> Saviq: there is one, but I think it's good for upstream to feel the pain first (as we have to dput anyway)
<didrocks> so that they think about ABI stability
<didrocks> (also, it's only valid until next cu2d run)
<Saviq> didrocks, :D
<didrocks> so if we don't release right away, it won't get rebuild
<didrocks> and won't be releasable
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, did we talk about reshuffling the stacks so that mir, unity-mir and unity8 are in one stack?
<didrocks> Saviq: not sure what that will bring you
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll be able to not wait for mir releases in unity-mir
<Saviq> didrocks, and just merge and release the whole stack in concert
<didrocks> Saviq: but if mir FTBFS, it will mean we can't release unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, now we need to wait for mir to release - only then we can merge stuff into unity-mir
<Saviq> didrocks, well, ok - mir and unity-mir, then?
<didrocks> Saviq: that sounds more logical
<didrocks> sil2100: as you are redeploying the stack, mind handling that? ^
<Saviq> the dep between unity8 and unity-mir is more relaxed than between mir and unity-mir
<sil2100> didrocks: Mirv is dealing with head, and I guess it's a head thing
<didrocks> Mirv: then ^ ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm fixing https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/191247
<Cimi> Saviq, not sure which ubuntuanimation shall I use
<Cimi> what's the anlog of 250ms
 * Mirv deploys the redeploy of redeploy
<Cimi> brisk is the closer
<Mirv> but ok, so a wish of moving unity-mir to mir stack? check.
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd probably put SnapDuration there
<Cimi> Saviq, but it's not using linear I believe
<Saviq> Cimi, Duration has nothing to do with easing
<Saviq> Cimi, you just need NumberAnimation { ... easing.type: Easing.Linear }
<Cimi> Saviq, I know, but standard easing here is qeasingcurve
<Cimi> Saviq, snap is 100, not 250
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but for opacity we're not using the standard easing
<Saviq> Cimi, 165
<Cimi> Saviq, it's 100 on the docs, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, I meant Fast, sorry
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, Snap probably too quick
<Saviq> Cimi, so Fast or Brisk
<Saviq> Cimi, if Fast, you can also go UbuntuNumberAnimation { easing.type: Easing.Linear }
<Saviq> as Fast is default
<Cimi> Saviq, obviously ,don't worry for that
<Cimi> is this going to be merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-loader/+merge/190406
<Cimi> because I'll have to merge this in the music video carousel in case
<Saviq> Cimi, it is, but not today probably
<Saviq> Cimi, just make it a prerequisite of the new branch
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, can you please actively follow up with the sdk folk about the InverseMouseArea? so that they have it on their radar?
<Cimi> I asked again 2 times no answers, I'll chase with zoltan
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to zsombi directly - IMA's his creation
<Saviq> Mirv, you're deploying cu2d, can you please make sure unity8-autolanding is disabled still?
<Saviq> Mirv, we need https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/less-aggressive-scores/+merge/191440 to be released to be able to look at mediumtests-touch again
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got time for a review?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which one?
<Mirv> Saviq: everything for trusty is in manual publishing mode
<Cimi> Saviq, I updated the branch
<Cimi> Saviq, no updated assets yet, we can update them later on
<Cimi> jouni is not online
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, cu2d != upstream merger, sorry ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, so that should remain unaffected
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the filters. The reliant branch finally got landed last week.
<nic-doffay> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145
<Saviq> nic-doffay, landed, not released yet, so still tricky to test on the phone :/
<Mirv> Saviq: :) yes, although for merger stuff it's best to check with francis
<Saviq> nic-doffay, either way, I saw that on desktop the first item was selected - and it was not "All"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that expected?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that data is pulled from the backend pstolowski ^ ?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, Saviq : that's definately not expected
<Saviq> pstolowski, there should be an "All" entry on both mobile and desktop, right?
<Saviq> mhr3, think we should throttle refreshes? putting music on the device while looking at the music scope is scary ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, and btw I made unity crash while swiping the carousel when it got refreshed
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, throttling would be nice, but it should be deeper in mediascanner imo
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, probably
<mhr3> then again, mediascanner might not be the only one that will need throttling
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes, both, but it's up to the scope to enable 'all' button.
<mhr3> so ideally both :)
<mhr3> Saviq, and the crash sounds more like a ui-thing, no? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, not necessarily, but didn't get a core out of it
<mhr3> Saviq, sooo... get one? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I think it might've requested data from a result that disappeared
<Saviq> should be easy :P
<Saviq> ok, not ;P
<Saviq> but yikes we need a better way for refreshing than redoing the whole model :/
<pstolowski> Saviq, nic-doffay i'm trying unity8 trunk to see what is it about
<Saviq> pstolowski, thanks
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, cool just give me a shout if you need anything.
<mzanetti> Saviq: how do I use translations in c++?
<mzanetti> in unity8
<mzanetti> I assume we're not using tr()
<Saviq> mzanetti, gettext
<Saviq> mzanetti, #include <libintl.h> and gettext / dgettext / ngettext etc.
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, check out http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/i18n.cpp
 * tsdgeos votes for exposing that into a header
<tsdgeos> so we don't have to do that ugly QString::fromUtf8(C::ngettext(singular.toUtf8(), plural.toUtf8(), n)); ourselves
<tsdgeos> and can do the less ugly
<tsdgeos> I18n::tr(singular, plural, n);
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug on SDK?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I completely agree, too
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll file it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1243152
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243152 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Make the i18n glue code accessible to C++" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you do that gettext() thing you'll have to udapte the pot creation script i'd say
<Saviq> yeah, possibly
<mzanetti> 13 branches approved and ready to be merged
<Cimi> dednick, was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-segfault-lp1243146/+merge/192121
<Cimi> dednick, usually when you bind properties you do onLoaded qt bind bla bla
<Cimi> dednick, what was the binding originally done that other way?
<Cimi> i'm curious to understand the difference
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, i dont really understand why the binding is causing issue. Possibly the dynamic Qt.binding is not being destroyed when the qml "item" object is destroyed.
<dednick> Cimi: i think that it's because od the "index" property inside the binding. It's being updated while the object is being destoyed or something.
<mzanetti> Saviq: may I ask your opinion once again on this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qsettingspath/+merge/191818
<mzanetti> Saviq: the problem is, that if the SDK does not unset the organisationName it'll appear in QStandardPaths and break that.
<mzanetti> unsetting it makes the QSettings experience a bit weird tho
<mzanetti> so it's a tricky one
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you might have an opinion about that too ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, so feels like a Qt bug? is it expected that orgname is cleared on setting appname?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, the SDK does that explicitly
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, why?
<mzanetti> Saviq: Qt differs in a way that QStandardPath apparently doesn't add anything if organisationName is empty, while QSettings writes "Unknown Organisation"
<mzanetti> Saviq: the remove it to make QStandardPath to point to only appname in order to make it work with apparmor
<mzanetti> s/the/they/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, 'cause if it's non-empty, QStandardPaths would have used the organization name in the
<Saviq> -in the
<mzanetti> yeah. that's how I understood kalikiana
<Saviq> mzanetti, question is whether we'd want to allow different apps access to their organization
<mzanetti> yeah, we probably don't want that
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. cross-app data access within an organization
<mzanetti> well, maybe
<mzanetti> but it would allow very nasty attacks
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I think we might want to
<mzanetti> i.e. compiling malware out of multiple apps at runtime
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd have to spoof orgName
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh jeez
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's closed source, deal with it ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, "we have root" ;P
<mzanetti> just saying... I still think it's good practice to keep security in mind with everything we do
<mzanetti> not sure what you mean with "we have root" in this context
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, allowing access between apps could be on a per-app basis
<Saviq> mzanetti, the only other "fix" would be to make Qt consistent...
<Saviq> mzanetti, which sounds scary
<mzanetti> agreed
<Saviq> mzanetti, or would at least involve migration
<mzanetti> Saviq: what I meant before is that an app that doesn't have network capability but contacts could grab the addressbook and another app with only network could send it out if they have a shared data pool
<mzanetti> not really related to closed vs open source
<mzanetti> but more a bypass apparmor thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, or, you'd just make an app that has access to both network and contacts ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... so I guess what kalikiana did in this merge is the closest we can get with reasonable efforts. Unless it would be possible to modify QStandardPath through the QPA
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I *kind of* know what you mean
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, you could also just turn off AppArmor. but that's not the point
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean that preventing cross-app access within the same orgname doesn't really buy us any security IMO
<mzanetti> it certainly diggs a whole. as a user I might install some game which only has network and I feel secure that it doesn't spy on me. While I might install a plugin to the address book where I rely on AppArmor not allowing it to send anything through the network
<mzanetti> s/whole/hole/
<Saviq> mzanetti, as I said - it could be an additional permission
<mzanetti> right. sure. anyways. that's rather offtopic
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we actually plan to not use -mousetouch at some point?
<mzanetti> Saviq: this option seems to be useless as it's required always
<Saviq> mzanetti, not on the device it isn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, we'll drop it when Qt merges touch and pointer events ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but using it on the phone shouldn't hurt either. and once we allow plugging in a real mouse through USB we'd need it there too, no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: Qt merging touch and pointer events might be a loooong way down the road
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I was always afraid of the "shouldn't hurt" part...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd rather think of actually improving the DDA to understand mouse events as well as touch ones
<dandrader> mzanetti, avoiding it on the phone gives you a 0.00001% performance boost. as you avoid the overhead of an event filter checking for mouse events :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok. that's good enough as a reason for me
<Saviq> dandrader, it shouldn't be difficult, should it? to make DDA understand mouse events, too?
<mzanetti> dandrader: mhm... I see
<mzanetti> I was just wondering as I type in -mousetouch every time I open a new branch in qtcreator...
<mzanetti> not that it would be a real problem
<dandrader> Saviq, no it's not difficult. but it's more work in any case
<mzanetti> but yeah, in the long run we probably to fix this properly
<mzanetti> +want
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti another advantage I see in the mouse-to-touch translation is that you're able to have a code path on the desktop much closer to what you have on the device
<mzanetti> dandrader: otoh it kills the mouse wheel
<mzanetti> and probably other mouse specific stuff too
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, but you don't need it for a phone or tablet ui
<mzanetti> dandrader: when running it on the desktop I do
<mzanetti> dandrader: and that's not working as long as we require the -mousetouch
<dandrader> mzanetti, I still don't see why you need the mouse wheel to play with a phone ui on the deskopt
<seb128> mhr3, is the dash supposed to be useful/list local scopes if unity-scope-home is missing?
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<mhr3> seb128, if you just remove the pkg, nothing will work, you'd need to change a bunch of settings to get apps files etc
<seb128> mhr3, should it be a depends of unity rather than a recommends then?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I would use the mouse wheel to scroll to scopes for example?
<mhr3> seb128, would make sense, yea
<mzanetti> dandrader: through
<seb128> mhr3, just got some french user who had recommends disabled and dash listing no app/file/... after updating to saucy
<seb128> mhr3, k, I'm going to mp that then, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: what I mean is unity8 is not a phone app. it's the same thing on the desktop, and the scrollwheel should work there
<mzanetti> dandrader: so yeah... we should not make -mousetouch the default. I see that now. but instead make the DDA work with mouse somewhen in the future.
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think that DDA makes no sense on the desktop-version of unity8
<dandrader> mzanetti, you don't do gestures with the mouse. it's a whole different story
<mzanetti> dandrader: right. I tend to agree...
<greyback> Saviq: standup?
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey, yw!
<kgunn> mterry: did you get a chance to talk to robert_ancell about socket sharing...and the "new" way of connecting
<mterry> kgunn, yes...
<mterry> kgunn, there is some bug with it, im trying to help
<kgunn> mterry:  :) cool...so "we" think its complete...
<mterry> kgunn, maybe?  :)
<mterry> kgunn, it hasnt landed yet, bc of the bug
<kgunn> mterry: oh...ok, exactly what i was wondering....if the mp's were done/merged
<mterry> kgunn, some have
<bregma> seb128, the missing unity-scope-home on upgrade is #1233029
<kgunn> mterry: so complete in theory, minus the fact there's a bug that prevents it from operating? or is it failing ci ?
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<seb128> bregma, why is it marked as invalid for unity?
<mterry> kgunn, yeah, a bug not a ci problem
<seb128> bregma, mhr3 agrees that it should be a depends
<bregma> seb128, just go ahead and reopen for Unity
<seb128> bregma, k
<pstolowski> Saviq, re filters it seems to me that UI assumes first filter option is selected when filter is created (be it 'All', or a real filter option). this is not correct. while this is kind of ok if scope provides 'all' filter option, it's not good if it doesn't (i.e. in Home, which doesn't have 'All' by design - BTW, does it make sense on the phone?). Currently backend doesn't mark 'All' as selected - it probably should, but that's a s
<pstolowski> eparate issue. To sum it up, I think UI shouldn't make any assumptions about 1st option being selected, and just rely on the model
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, i'll discuss this with Nic when he is online
<Saviq> pstolowski, thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, i'm a bit unsure about the lack of 'All' in Home; this was deliberately removed from home filters, but you can't unselect filter options in unity8 right? in that case 'All' makes sense?
<Saviq> pstolowski, well, we could allow unselecting them, but then the UI doesn't really cope well with multiselection anyway
<Saviq> pstolowski, i.e. you'll only see a single selected item anyway
<pstolowski> Saviq, uh, and I just realized having 'All' in home would have more implications
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm trying to run autopilot from tests/autopilot dir, I get this
<Cimi> RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<Cimi> UInput: UInputError('"/dev/autopilot-uinput" cannot be opened for writing',)
<Cimi> I have unity8-autopilot installed
<mzanetti> Cimi: /dev/autopilot-uinput cannot be opened for writing :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: what does "ls -l /dev/autopilot-uinput" say?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah, what the hell is that
<Cimi> mzanetti, root
<Cimi> mzanetti, we need root access?
<mzanetti> Cimi: root:root?
<Cimi> y
<Cimi> and loads of r/w permissions though
<mzanetti> yeah... there is a udev rule which changes permissions afaik. but that only works once udev is restarted
<mzanetti> rebooting should help
 * Cimi reboots
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am trying to do the autopilot tests for the greeter backhround
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but the y coordinates are not map on the window coordinates, are relative to their parent
<tsdgeos> yep
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so how do I get them relative to window?
<tsdgeos> you need the mapTo/mapFrom thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is it accessible from python?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> good question
<tsdgeos> honestly i do not know
<tsdgeos> the other thing is
<mzanetti> no, it's not
<tsdgeos> if as mzanetti correctly said, we're going to split the greeter to a different process
<tsdgeos> this autopilot test won't make sense
<tsdgeos> actually scratch that
<Cimi> ok...
<tsdgeos> it will still make sense, but will have to start the greeter
<tsdgeos> or?
<mzanetti> it will make a lot of sense once the split is done. but until then it's just here to break
<Cimi> how do I get the relative coordintes then?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: then you'll have to manually recurse parents and add the .y ?
<mzanetti> ouch
<Cimi> pls no
<mzanetti> ah wait
<mzanetti> no
<tsdgeos> but autopilot had a globalx/globaly coords
<tsdgeos> no?
<mzanetti> autopilot always gives you "mapToGlobal"
<Cimi> mmm ok
<Cimi> mow to use it?
<mzanetti> that is, all coords you get are mapped to 0,0 of the application (or even the screen)
<mzanetti> so you could easily check if the background.y is panel.height down from Shell.y
<mzanetti> if that's what you want
<mzanetti> dandrader: you wrote the fake app manager, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: I can't really find why it still works for gallery-app and camera-app and everything else doesn't
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'd need more of those fake apps
<dandrader> mzanetti, If I recall correctly there's a hardcoded list of fake apps somewhere
<mzanetti> I tried to adjust buildListOfAvailableApplications() but that doesn't seem to be enough
<dandrader> mzanetti, also the fake apps have to have their fake screenshots and icons
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, I just would need to have those fakes we had half a year ago.
<mzanetti> but for some reason the startApplication() is not even called except for gallery and camera
<mzanetti> even though the appId would match the one in buildListOfAvailableApplications()
<dandrader> mzanetti, odd. last time I played with them (a while ago) I'm sure the fake facebook worked as well
<mzanetti> dandrader: the webapps actually trigger kioclient here :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe there's a mismatch between the appIp in the fake ApplicationManager
<mzanetti> dandrader: as in "unity8 asks KDE to launch them"
<dandrader> mzanetti, and the appId in the icon used by the launcher?
<Cimi> mzanetti, where is doc for mapToGlobal?
<mzanetti> dandrader: for example trying with the dialer: it says: Unable to activate  "dialer-app.desktop"
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think QWidget and QGraphicsItem have those
<dandrader> mzanetti, the fake app manager has no dialer-app
<Cimi> mzanetti, but how to use them?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I already updated the fakeapplicationmanager to have dialer-app.desktop instead of the old "phone-app"
<dandrader> mzanetti, it has a phone-app
<Cimi> mzanetti, this is python
<dandrader> :D
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, I did that... still nothing. the startApplication() doesn't get called for it
<mzanetti> Cimi: the mapToGlobal() happens inside autopilot-qt
<mzanetti> Cimi: all the x and y you get are already mapped to global
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't think so
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have -29.0
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh, right. I remember... ever item should have a .globalRect
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean the startApplication from the cpp side? (in tests/mocks/Unity/Application/ApplicationManager.cpp)
<dandrader> is not called at all?
<mzanetti> Cimi: which is a array of length 4
<Cimi> mzanetti, let me try
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, then the application manager wrapper must be doing something...
<dandrader> mzanetti, from the qml side
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm afraid it's even earlier, in the scopes somewhere
<mzanetti> dandrader: I just hoped you would know what. But I'll figure it if you don't
<dandrader> mzanetti, I would have to dig into it. many things changed since I last did heavy development on that side
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure. no problem... I thought it's still worth a try
<Cimi> mzanetti, easily compare the globarect, cool
<mzanetti> Cimi: nice
<kgunn> Saviq: under the list of stuff for indicators...any idea what this one means "Porting of app-menu"
<kgunn> like 3rd party indicator support?
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<Saviq> kgunn, although AFAICS that's desktop-only
<Saviq> kgunn, design doesn't cater for 3rd party indicators on phoe
<Saviq> phone
<kgunn> sure....
<kgunn> planning is going to go until convergence
 * tsdgeos has hacked TabBar not to need a Tabs/MainView
<kgunn> or that's the plan
<Saviq> tsdgeos, \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283736/
<Cimi> mzanetti, setting a property for the panel size isn't that nice, instead just using panel.height
<Cimi> mzanetti, I mean in the greetercontent
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's a bit ugly and depends on the SDK guys not changing the names of the stuff they expect
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, right - what I mean is that we need to re-sync with design on that
<Cimi> mzanetti, implies adding a binding to the Loader inside Greeter.qml
<kgunn> Saviq: got it...like we might actually want to add to phone form factor as well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess i could suggest a TabsBase thing in the SDK we could both "inherit" so they don't change it in the future
<tsdgeos> Saviq: whatcha think?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... but it doesn't break in 3 weeks ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should just try and propose changes in the sdk that we need
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> this was more of a "let's see if i can make it work" thing
<tsdgeos> since having a mainview was a bit of a pain
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, I think question is really *why* do we not support 3rd party indicators on phone - if it's only about screen real estate - should they be enabled on tablet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should look at the indicators - dednick already managed to get it to work in there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so maybe some ideas there
<tsdgeos> didn't like it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<Saviq> lol
<dednick> eh?
<tsdgeos> dednick: re-tabs and MainView
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, it's shit. asked sdk for a non-MainView page like 3 months ago.
<tsdgeos> i know, seen the bug
<tsdgeos> dednick: i hacked a thing together today http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283736/
<tsdgeos> needs 1 line modif in the SDK
<tsdgeos> and tomorrow i'll try to get something less hacky to a merge request for the SDK
<dednick> yikes
<tsdgeos> dednick: what?
<tsdgeos> it's not that bad :D
<dednick> hehe
<dednick> ok
<tsdgeos> and that said, EOD time
 * tsdgeos waves
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231731/+merge/191414
<Cimi> mzanetti,  ^
<Cimi> Saviq, asset updated https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: duude... that DDA crash fix grew a little :D
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-23
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey! can you please take a look (once you are around) to unity FTBFS in trusty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1243529
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243529 in Unity "unity FTBFS on trusty" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> jamesh__: your turn now ;) we have a FTBFS in trusty on mediascanner (seems one test timeout on all archs): https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1243536
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243536 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "mediascanner FTBFS in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> jamesh__: can you take a look asap?
<jamesh> looking
<didrocks> thanks
<jamesh> didrocks: is there a new grilo or grilo-plugins in trusty?
<didrocks> jamesh: no, both are the same than in saucy from what I see
<jamesh> didrocks: I've just put up https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner/bug-1243536/+merge/192292 for review.  Is the CI likely to catch this problem, or would it still be testing against saucy?
<didrocks> jamesh: I don't really know about upstream-merger, seems they have issues to switch to trusty
<didrocks> jamesh: but I'll keep you posted once this lands, I have a ppa build then :)
<jamesh> didrocks: looking at the error, I think the changes in that branch should address it though.
<didrocks> jamesh: excellent! is someone going to review it?
<didrocks> like mhr3?
<jamesh> I'll get someone on my team to
<didrocks> thanks a lot jamesh ;)
<didrocks> hey mardy!
<didrocks> mardy: it seems that libaccounts-glib is FTBFS on saucy (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154768960/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.libaccounts-glib_1.14%2B13.10.20131023-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<didrocks> mardy: but I guess first that the 13.10 just rather just be a bzr push from trunk to that branch
<didrocks> Mirv: why didn't you just bzr push trunk to https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/libaccounts-glib/13.10?
<didrocks> sil2100: any opinion?
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, I guess we have a diff and that's why it tries to rerelease it with no change
<tsdgeos> larsu: sometimes the sound indicator on the desktop does not go to the "muted" state when i middle click, even if it indeed mutes the sound coming out from the speakers, is that something known?
<sil2100> didrocks: how does libaccounts-glib trunk look like? Is that all that we released into saucy already?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you check it, please? it seems so to me
<sil2100> didrocks: it looks like so to me too - you think I can do a bzr push --overwrite to 13.10?
<sil2100> Or merging it in with conflict resolving?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, better to bzr push --overwrite IMHO
<mardy> didrocks: hi! I'm not sure I understand what the problem is. That m4/gcov.m4 file is in trunk
<didrocks> mardy: yeah, same here :/
<didrocks> mardy: anyway, let's fix the 13.10 branch, and we'll see
<didrocks> (we have enough other issues ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed the trunk, let's maybe re-spin it and see if it's the same?
<sil2100> Or actually
<mardy> didrocks: what is wrong with the 13.10 branch? it looks fine to me
<didrocks> sil2100: to trunk?
<didrocks> mardy: now it's fine, it was a manual merge where a pushed should have been enough
<sil2100> No, pushed the trunk to 13.10 ;)
<mardy> didrocks, sil2100: weird, I think that I pushed trunk to 13.10; not sure why it appeared as a merge
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good :)
<didrocks> mardy: it was… anyway, all fixed now :)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, mardy
<Mirv> didrocks: ok seems now resolved with the branches identical?
<Mirv> but yes pushing the trunk is a lot better in that case
<didrocks> yeah, ok ;)
<sil2100> Well, who would have thought that those two can be pushed directly ;)
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, ping
<Saviq> Cimi, in carousel-music-video, why do we need the XXX comments, can't we just test it? ;)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, pong
<jamesh> didrocks: fyi, https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner/bug-1243536/+merge/192292 is now merged
<didrocks> jamesh: excellent! will keep you posted at next build :)
<jamesh> it passed Jenkins' version of Trusty, so hopefully it will pass Soyuz's one
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, I looked at the filters; it seems to me that UI always marks the 1st filter option as selected (be it 'All' or a real option)
<didrocks> jamesh: that should do it, indeed :)
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, perhaps it has something to do with the index of selected option to you manage yourself?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, and btw, home scope doesn't have 'all' option by design, in that case it means no filter option should be selected by default. and 'All' is not currenntly pre-selected by the bindings which is something I'll need to fix. but most important, UI shouldn't assume 1st item is selected by default
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ah I see.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, if you add that then I'll remove the selection on my side.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, I think you can remove it right now, because now it makes 'Applications' filter option pre-selected in Home, and this needs to be fixed anyway
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's qCDebug?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, yeah I was planning to.
<dandrader> mzanetti, I mean, what's the difference between it and qDebug
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's the new qDebug which allows you to define categories and turn on/off categories at runtime
<mzanetti> dandrader: let me find the docs
<dandrader> mzanetti, does it append the category name as well to the print message? So it would replace the [DDA] prefix?
<dandrader> s/append/prepend
<mzanetti> dandrader: its fully configurable. you can make it append function names, classes, line numbers and what not
<mzanetti> (at least the preview I've been working with in Nokia was)
<dandrader> mzanetti, but we would still keep the "#if DIRECTIONALDRAGAREA_DEBUG" clauses, right?
<mzanetti> I'd say no
<mzanetti> Qt devs claim it's very fast if the category is disabled
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmmm, but won't it affect runtime performance as you would have at least to do a check on whether you should proceed with the debug
<mzanetti> dandrader: according to their makers they say it won't affect performance really. I don't have any numbers though
<dandrader> mzanetti, and the code that produces the debug message costs something
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah true. if you do heavy calculations just for the debug message, then yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qdoc/qloggingcategory.html
<Cimi> Saviq, sorry missed the notification - I don't have a nexus 10, when I tried oren one was crashing and was not able to test it
<Saviq> Cimi, no worries - I put more comments on the MP
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong!
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's the lock screen?
<mzanetti> Cimi: do a "echo password=pin > ~/.unity8-greeter-demo" and restart unity8
<Cimi> mzanetti, thx
<mhr3> sil2100, hey, got a question - should we branch S branches for our projects and continue pushing new stuff to trunk? or is everything setup to land in T now, and therefore enough to create S branches only if we need to sru something?
<sil2100> mhr3: which projects do you have in mind?
<sil2100> mhr3: since we basically did a split for all the projects that needed splitting, and trunks are now basically targetting T right now
<sil2100> mhr3: touch projects didn't get a split as we're not having maintenance branches for saucy there - but those that are shared with desktop have now a trunk branch (for T) and a saucy branch for saucy (usually /saucy or /13.10)
<mhr3> sil2100, online guys wanted us to push a small change to home-scope and it should be sru-ed to S
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, then push it to
<mhr3> ah, yea, i see the /saucy branch now
<sil2100> lp:unity-scope-home
<sil2100> and then backport to lp:unity-scope-home/saucy
<mhr3> ok, cool, thx
<sil2100> We'll then pick it up for SRUing when the time comes
<mhr3> sil2100, when will that time come btw?
<mhr3> roughly
<sil2100> mhr3: ...I have no idea right now
<sil2100> Sadly
<mhr3> well... let me know once you do :)
<sil2100> Sure ;p
<mhr3> why does messaging app run some odd indicator app on 101?
<mzanetti> dandrader: but you don't reject the gesture now when a second touch point comes in, right?
<mzanetti> not a problem for me... just noticed
<tsdgeos> Qt 5.2 Beta Available
<dandrader> mzanetti, not if that second touch point comes after the composition time
<mzanetti> ah...
<dandrader> rephrasing: if a second touch point comes within the composition time window in the recognition phase (undecide status) the gesture gets rejected. otherwise it's ignored
<Saviq> /food
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, we have an issue with no filter option.
<nic-doffay> Just had a look at the branch again (was on something else)
<nic-doffay> Since an option always has to be selected if it's a drop down selector.
<nic-doffay> We'd need a None option in the backend.
<nic-doffay> For Home.
<mzanetti> dandrader: I see traces of a hintingAnimation. where is that used?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean from DragHandle.qml?
<dandrader> mzanetti, in the panel
<dandrader> mzanetti, press on the indicators bar. it will come up a bit
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, that's in draghandle already. I assumed that's in the panel
<dandrader> mzanetti, same when you press on the bottom of an open indicators panel
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah ok.
<mzanetti> dandrader: I managed to break the right edge once. Not able to reproduce yet
<mzanetti> again
<mzanetti> ok... happens with trunk too. I finally have a way to reproduce the stuck greeter \o/
<dandrader> mzanetti, what do you mean by "breaking the right edge"?
<mzanetti> dandrader: it's not in the DDA. but try this: drag the greeter away but release it in a way that it would return back to locked state. while it returns, tap on it
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, oh, that's not good. we would need to add 'All' button in home scope backend for phone only (based on form factor hint). But there is no nice way of giving it a 'None' label just in home
<dandrader> mzanetti, another funny thing is to slide in the launcher and in the middle of it start sliding down the panel with another finger :)
<mzanetti> yeah. you can operate all edges simultaneously :) but it doesn't break, does it for you?
<dandrader> mzanetti, there's logic to hide the launcher if the panel is open, thus there's some fighting taking place in this scenario
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, its worse the other way round. first the panel and then the launcher
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, yeah it's unavoidable. It's part of the components design. The only way to get around this would be to use an expanded selector, but that wouldn't be per the filter design.
<Cimi> how do I populate unity with my music/video on the desktop?
<Cimi> unity8
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, I see
<Saviq> Cimi, banshee or rhythmbox for music
<Saviq> Cimi, videos - just put stuff in your Videos folder
<Saviq> nic-doffay, don't say it's impossible, and instead try and think of how to solve that conundrum - maybe a property on OptionSelector to allow selecting none or something
<Saviq> nic-doffay, although I agree the design doesn't really fit with either none-selected or multiple-selected
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's a classic single-selection drop down
 * Saviq really food now
<Cimi> Saviq, still empty here, maybe I have to wait
<mhr3> Cimi, what did you do? added stuff in ~/Videos?
<Cimi> seems to work now
<davmor2> Cimi: just do a search for a video you know is in there same for music
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the only way this can be solved is by going against the design which I think is a bad idea. Adding another option in the backend seems like the best solution currently.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, for the record, adding new option in the backend will be against design as well ;), because they specifically requested 'all' and alike not to be shown in Home ;)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, cool, I'll bring it up with them.
<Cimi> Saviq, which subtitle do we need to support in carousel video?
<mzanetti> dandrader: why is TimeSource abstract? do we need different ones for different devices?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, awesome, thanks. keep in mind 'All' in  Home would be misleading (just in case this idea is discussed), because it never shows all results
<dandrader> mzanetti, for the tests. they will implement a fake timer and pass it to the DirectionalDragArea under test
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, I see
<dandrader> s/fake timer/fake time source
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, will do
<Saviq> Cimi, comment, probably - same as in music
<Cimi> Saviq, but the video grid does not have them
<Saviq> Cimi, the video carousel does
<Cimi> Saviq, I can add one line for the comment
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I believe that's the idea https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Y9l0nJDyaCA7fZ92jNb6dA5SjlPnvkDy6aFHsZxBwVd9tWVODvgVfvlQ0VwBHurq3fZn7ELxctwF-uh4WvZlnEVZv9eflCTSgCNPC3WgMRDMQ6THrjmRh1Vnqg
<Cimi> Saviq, that's cheesy title, who did this mockup? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, Rosie
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> cute rosie <3 :D
<Cimi> every time I drop by her desk she wants gossip on my girls :D
<mzanetti> dandrader: your branch looks really good. left some small comments
 * dandrader reads
<Cimi> mzanetti, you have the 13 or 15 retina?
<mzanetti> Cimi: 15
<Cimi> mzanetti, I fancy the 13, but it has dual core
 * Cimi upset at apple
<Cimi> why??? why?????
 * mzanetti likes looking at htop displaying 8 cores :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure 15 is portable
<mzanetti> 4 + ht that is
<Cimi> mzanetti, if I have to travel to the office
<mzanetti> Cimi: it is. it's so thin and light...
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I always use backpacks tho
<Cimi> I like messenger bags
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, the weight is definitely not the issue
<Cimi> mzanetti, how about hand luggage on flights?
<Cimi> is it quite big inside?
<mzanetti> I always keep it in my backpack
<Cimi> yes but when I fly I have a trolley
<mzanetti> and it's really thing (ethernet doesn't even fit into it)
<Cimi> well, might not fly with the 15
<mzanetti> -g
<Cimi> iPad air seems pretty cool
<Cimi> I like a device to browse the bed on sofa/bed
<mzanetti> can't install ubuntu on that... not for me
<Cimi> and one productivety monster
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can have two
<Cimi> mzanetti, one ubuntu one not
 * mzanetti doesn't own a tablet...
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's good to have a look at competitors
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure. but I won't spend 500€ for a thing that can't do anything except displaying browser bookmarks and call it apps
<Cimi> mzanetti, it is expensive
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have a nexus 7 2012 and all browsers are shit
<mzanetti> I don't mind expensive if it is of real use
<mzanetti> but I don't feel like the iPad is
<mzanetti> for me
<Cimi> can't wait to have my hands dirty on our tablet
<Cimi> so I can push to have what I want ;)
<sil2100> bregma: hi! I see updates on bug #1243529 - can you assign anyone from your team to modify unity accordingly to the new ABI?
<ubot5> bug 1243529 in Unity "unity FTBFS on trusty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243529
<Cimi> in the meanwhile, 45 mins to finish downloading mavericks
<sil2100> bregma: thanks!
 * Cimi really likes the ubuntu touch sounds, I put them on android
<nic-doffay> Saviq, your last comment on the filters mo
<nic-doffay> *mp
<nic-doffay> What do you mean by the crop line?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's 2gu between the point where the overlay ends and where the content gets clipped
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and it's transparent to input - you can activate the stuff in the dash through it
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, any plans on building Qt 5.2 somewhere? :D
<Saviq> Mirv, we need to kick the crap out of the new js engine ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: I just heard the beta is out. I'm currently out of steam, but yes makes sense. earlier this week I did manage to push the first trusty 5.1 builds into qt5-beta-proper - it seems it's built for arm https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+packages?field.series_filter=trusty
<Saviq> Mirv, cool, no worries - get some rest :)
<Saviq> you've been busy the last few weeks - we had it easier the last days at least
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool, gotcha]
<Mirv> Saviq: no rest, but other stuff like the first trusty landings of ~everything :)
<Mirv> Saviq: oh right, those 5.1.1 trusty builds are now debug builds
<Saviq> Mirv, meaning with CONFIG+=debug?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'll be pleased ↑ ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: so the qtbase with -debug and the rest with CONFIG+=debug
<Saviq> Mirv, cool beanz
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so qtbase is still not debug?
<Mirv> I'll update the recipes to build for trusty too
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it has a configure switch -debug instead
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'd trust it's the same thing as qtbase doesn't have a qmake to give the parameter to before it has built the qmake in the first place?
<greyback> tsdgeos: did you get anywhere with running unity8 with 5.2?
<greyback> I've not tried since early last week tbh
<Cimi> Saviq, I updated the branch, but still waiting jouni for a better asset for music
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> Saviq, I have no idea where he is
<Cimi> Saviq, first day I stay home for working he is not online :)
<Cimi> dammit
<nic-doffay> Cimi, have you gotten hold of him?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, nope
 * Cimi install mavericks, see you soon (hopefully)
<Cimi> best use of lunch break I hope
<Saviq> greyback, hey, this should be relatively easy to track down https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1243444/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243444 in unity-mir "Unity (and sometimes maliit) crashes after maliit-server is restarted and is used." [Medium,New]
<greyback> Saviq: ta
<larsu> tsdgeos: yes, that's known and a fix is in -proposed (libindicator)
<tsdgeos> larsu: awesome
<larsu> tsdgeos: thanks for the report!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ah sure, i read "-debug" as "wihtout" debug, not as -debug passed to configure :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: didn't try because it wanted more stuff to be linked against 5.2
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah yes you mentioned that. Ok so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here's one for you to look at in your KDE hat: bug #1240408
<ubot5> bug 1240408 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240408
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's all Qt in the stack trace ;)
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I suspect either the album art provider fails, or the qpixmapcache
<tsdgeos> ok, will have a look
<tsdgeos> how urgent is it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and since the album art provider deals with QImages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, relatively urgent - it reliably crashes the shell if you expand Music in the home scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but not something that should throw you off of whatever you're doing now
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> especially since we can't merge the fix anyway ;)
 * tsdgeos never had any crash in the music scope .S
<tsdgeos> Saviq: desktop too? or phone only?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not music scope - music in *home* scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or when opening a music preview, apparently
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't try on desktop, let me
<dednick> larsu: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't seem to crash on desktop, no - but we don't get music in Home on desktop
<larsu> dednick: hey
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no crash after searching for music in home and expanding, either
<Saviq> +on desktop
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> so only crash is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, expand music in Home - that was reliable for me
<tsdgeos> expand music in home in phone before searching
<tsdgeos> or
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall i get trusty on the phone? or the "old" images ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I had trusty
<dednick> larsu: hi. I've been working on the datetime indicator and it gives me time + time-format (in strftime format). I'm going to need your TimeFormatter to parse it, but it's taking Qt time. Any way we can Separate the TZ part from the Formatter so we can use it like a plugin?
<tsdgeos> ook, so let's do trusty then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, trusty-proposed to get the latest image
<dednick> larsu: although i guess this could be a later mod
<chelgrian> May I ask a question about Icons in the unity dock?
<dednick> larsu: *taking Qt time format
<dandrader> mzanetti, updated
<mzanetti> dandrader: ack
<larsu> dednick: if you don't need the timezone changing functionality, can't you just call strftime?
<dednick> larsu: it gives a time in us from epoc. so will need the tz change.
<dednick> i'm guessing
 * chelgrian has an QT executable which has no .desktop file and doesn't oviously call a setIcon or other method but never the less seems to show an icon in the dock rather than a ?. I was looking for pointers on how to work out where it is getting this image from.
<larsu> dednick: strftime does this for you...
<larsu> dednick: or does the service give you a timezone as well?
 * larsu rereads your question
<dednick> larsu: we dont get the change notification. :)
<dednick> larsu: nevermind. I'll sort it out once the formatter is in.
<dandrader> mzanetti, is CI working at the moment or did it get confused by the saucy->trusty transition?
<larsu> dednick: the service should notify you about tz changes, no?
<mzanetti> dandrader: ci is still on saucy afaik. but there's an issue that we have a very dirty hack when installing unity8 on the phone which doesn't work on the read only image. so ci can't install the test packages there and fails
<larsu> dednick: because I could have the clock set to a different tz than my system is running on
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's why autolanding is disabled right now and we have 15 or so approved branches waiting to land
<dednick> larsu: This is for the alarms/event menu items in the indicator. They are given in us since epoc, which wont change when the tz changes, so it wont update the UI. I'm saying i need to use your TimeFormatter so that we get the dbus notification that the timezone has changed so we can update the UI.
<dednick> larsu: as far as i know, same as you did for message indicator
<dednick> larsu: but the datetime indicator also provides the format which we want to show the alarm in.
<larsu> dednick: I know, my point was that the service has a timezone property as well. If you have a timezone and a time, you don't need and 3rd party notifications. But it just occured to me that the service doesn't need to export a tz, because it changes the system's tz as well. So your way would work as well.
<larsu> dednick: if we're going that route, I'm totally fine with extending TimeFormatter
<dednick> larsu: ok.
<dednick> larsu: is g_bus_get and g_dbus_connection_signal_subscribe lightweight calls?
<dednick> larsu: still not sure about doing it for every TimeFormatter :)
<larsu> dednick: signal_subscribe adds an entry to a hash table.
<larsu> dednick: g_bus_get adds an event to the end of the message queue in the usual case (which is that we already have a connection to the system bus)
<dednick> larsu: yeah, it's the queue that i'm concerned with.
<larsu> dednick: it's a mainloop, we have tons of events on there already. I wouldn't worry about that tbh
<dednick> larsu: meh. we can singleton'ize it later i guess.
<larsu> dednick: ya, if there's a problem. Also, having a singleton means doing atomic ref counting...
<larsu> I just didn't think it was worth it
<dednick> larsu: ok. i'll review and test the branch now.
<tsdgeos> eh?
<tsdgeos> how did i quit the hangout
<larsu> dednick: thanks
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'd say you apply only the patch i gave you (the fix) instead of fix+test
<tsdgeos> the test is upstream and proves it works
<tsdgeos> not sure we need it in our packages
<tsdgeos> Mirv: if you really want the test in the patch too i can try to port it against 5.1.1
<mzanetti> Saviq: just had a chat with jhodapp about our edges. and he has a valid point that we're triggering them too easily. and I think shell.edgeSize should be rather 1 gu instead of 2 (or even less). Would you agree? I could create a branch trying to tune it a bit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: was it you that did the narrowMode thing for the PageHeader/Search ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nic-doffay
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yep
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i may have to change that code a bit with the upcoming "tabbar as header", what's the logic in there? the idea is that on the tablet you get the search in a different place? right?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, it's still in the same place.
<tsdgeos> ok
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, it's all governed by internal states in the component.
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i have to change the component
<tsdgeos> that's why i am asking
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, what sort of changes? Chances that it will create big conflicts?
<tsdgeos> probably
<tsdgeos> as said
<tsdgeos> the label goes away
<tsdgeos> we have a tabbar tere
<tsdgeos> tere -> there
<tsdgeos> like the one in indicators
<tsdgeos> wonder how the searchbar has to play with it
<tsdgeos> i need a designer :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, problem with 1gu is that the touch hardware is crap
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh really? *that* bad?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if you swipe too fast it will just go unnoticed, 'cause the first touch you get is already beyond the 1gu threshold
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, dandrader knows all about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, just run the qml edge test under surfaceflinger
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you can experiment there
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok. but we do have some improvements on our roadmap, right?
<mzanetti> or is the general opinion that this is good enough?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not in the strictness with which we detect whether something's an edge drag or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, we've loosened the rules after the first iteration
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause there were too many false negatives
<mzanetti> Saviq: but right now we a lot of false positives
<Saviq> mzanetti, what we are looking at is allowing apps to get the events on the edges if they're *not* edge swipes
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's not really for us to make that determination
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, were you chatting about this new bar that's obscuring the current search field earlier?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: which new bar?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the situation we have now was an improvement according to people that have complained about too many false positives
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's really a he-said/she-said - maybe we didn't catch the right balance yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, but still, none of us are the right judges I'm afraid
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. I agree that at some point we were too strict
<Saviq> mzanetti, feel free to file an ubuntu-ux bug, try and explain in what situations you're getting the false positives
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, I will
<Saviq> mzanetti, I talked to jhodapp yesterday or so and IIUC his beef was mostly with the bottom edge
<mzanetti> Saviq: jhodapp made a good example. try tapping the time in the video player
<Saviq> mzanetti, which does not have the fancy edge detection that the shell has
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's different
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<mzanetti> Saviq: when holding the player in landscape
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing should happen on tap
<mzanetti> the right edge (which at that time is the bottom one) kicks in
<mzanetti> Saviq: exactly
<mzanetti> Saviq: but it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you're not tapping ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... we could argue on that :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what the minimal movement is - maybe that's just too small
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think our rules are too loose
<Saviq> mzanetti, tbh whatever I do, when I tap, the right edge does not kick in...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess our first iteration had the angle way too strict. but beause of that we also dropped minimum speed etc
<jhodapp> Saviq, you're trying that from the mediaplayer in landscape?
<Saviq> jhodapp, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, it wasn't random, though - people sat down and tried to find a balance - and that's what we have now
<jhodapp> Saviq, using your thumb?
<Saviq> jhodapp, no, you can't tap with a thumb :D
<Saviq> jhodapp, still
<jhodapp> lol
<Saviq> jhodapp, I can make a video ;D
<mzanetti> I can tap on the N9 with a thumb
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> jhodapp, mzanetti, tapping with a thumb does not bring the right edge for me, no
<mzanetti> does it toggle the time display?
<jhodapp> interesting...maybe you have an improved image that I don't?
<Saviq> jhodapp, it wasn't touched
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's a different thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, the fact that it doesn't toggle is indeed a problem - and one that we're solving
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's not the same as the edge being triggered
<jhodapp> Saviq, yes, I see what you're saying now and the same happens for me
 * mzanetti tries again
<Saviq> I need to do an explicit edge gesture to get the right edge
<jhodapp> I don't trigger the gesture most of the time, but it is very hard to get the time to toggle
<Saviq> jhodapp, ok then - that's two different things :)
<Saviq> jhodapp, and yes - that we're working on (dandrader is)
<jhodapp> Saviq, but I can tap to get the edge gesture just below the time
<Saviq> jhodapp, that doesn't happen here
<jhodapp> interesting...no matter how close to the edge you get?
<Saviq> jhodapp, no - it's not about how close to the edge you get
<jhodapp> Saviq, seems to be for me
<Saviq> jhodapp, you need to be doing a 1.5GU movement ~perpendicular to the edge
<Saviq> jhodapp, for it to be triggered
<mzanetti> jhodapp: just tried it again. I think you're confusing the edge drag gesture with the panel movement
<jhodapp> Saviq, I'll have to take a video of what I'm doing, because I am not sliding my finger at all
<Saviq> jhodapp, the edge drag gesture would pull the panel in as well - does it?
<Saviq> jhodapp, I mean the indicator sliding in - that's the first indication that the edge gesture was triggered
<Saviq> *indicators
<jhodapp> Saviq, let me show you my video, you'll see what I'm saying then
<jhodapp> one min
<Saviq> jhodapp, there is a bug in media player though, that causes the app panel to move when you tap it for some reason
<jhodapp> this is different
<mzanetti> Saviq: is all the hardware that bad or is it just some of them?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right - yes we were thinking of doing it per-device
<mzanetti> just tried the n9. their edge drag area seems to be really really thin... Its better hardware for sure than the google stuff we use.
<Saviq> mzanetti, or even increasing the threshold with time - when the user starts learning the gesture
<mzanetti> but I think it might be worth getting the max per-device yes
<jhodapp> Saviq, mzanetti, just forwarded the video to your emails
<mzanetti> jhodapp: right... I noticed that too before
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is really triggering the edge gesture
<mzanetti> and there's no way he does the 1.5 gu movement on that video
<jhodapp> exactly
<Saviq> jhodapp, that's a galaxy, btw?
<jhodapp> yes
<jhodapp> maguro
<mzanetti> I've seen this too before. but I just can't reproduce it any more now
<Cimi> Saviq, the carousel branch should be ready
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> jhodapp, so yeah, that's obviously *not* how it's supposed to be, but I'm not seeing that - and haven't seen for a while now
<Saviq> jhodapp, can you try in portrait and, say, gallery
<jhodapp> Saviq, weird...sure
<jhodapp> Saviq, doesn't happen in gallery
<jhodapp> nor in portrait
<mzanetti> jhodapp: I rebootet the phone and it's gone. could you please try to find a way to reproduce getting into this state?
<mzanetti> as you're saying it happens often for you
<jhodapp> mzanetti, weird...let me reboot
 * mzanetti has an idea
<Saviq> jhodapp, I'm feeling this has to do with the media player's panel, and it's not actually the edge drag gesture, but maybe the panel's interaction with HUD instead
<mzanetti> yep... so it seems to only happen if the media player is the only opened app
<jhodapp> Saviq, I think you might be correct, I just rebooted and it's still there
<jhodapp> mzanetti, oh interesting
<jhodapp> Saviq, so do you think filing a bug with mediaplayer-app is appropriate, or the SDK?
<Saviq> jhodapp, start with mediaplayer-app, unless you can confirm with another app - say webbrowser in landscape?
<mzanetti> jhodapp: well, besides the media player's panel behaving weird, I think the fact that you can see unity8's panel popping in is unity8's fault
<jhodapp> mzanetti, good point
<greyback> Saviq: who good to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/crash-fix-on-IFA-removal/+merge/192352
<jhodapp> Saviq, mzanetti: alright, I'll file a bug with mediaplayer-app and unity8
<mzanetti> Saviq: happening with gallery too. but only if there's only one running app
<jhodapp> mzanetti, do you know the URL of where unity8 bugs get filed?
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that looks like something with fullscreen apps
<Saviq> greyback, -DLOG +LOG, that on purpose?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, it's probably the same with others but you don't notice it
<mzanetti> Saviq: with fullscreen you see the panel coming in
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah maybe
<Saviq> greyback, wow man, you've been playing with mir too long ;P
<Saviq> [=]()
<greyback> Saviq: heh
<Saviq> that a chimpanzee?
<greyback> Saviq: read your C++11 book :)
<Saviq> one that has its body temp measured?
<Saviq> greyback, only thing - we never disconnect - can it happen that an input area is moved between two surfaces?
<mzanetti> jhodapp: lp:unity8
<jhodapp> thanks mzanetti
<greyback> Saviq: I don't see why not, the API let's that happen anyway.
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, so should we not disconnect from the old surface?
<greyback> Saviq: am open to discussing that. These APIs could do with a review
<greyback> Saviq: fair point
<greyback> Saviq: ah yeah, I forgot: I expected that disconnectFromAscendantsChanges would do the disconnect for me
<greyback> Saviq: though that may not be 100% correct
<Saviq> greyback, ok, will look into it tomorrow
<greyback> Saviq: np, lemme chew over it a bit
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hi!
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey!
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: any progress with #1243529 ? :)
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1243529
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243529 in Unity "unity FTBFS on trusty" [Critical,Triaged]
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Working on it.:)  Only having xpathselect1.4 in the daily-build PPA has been a challenge to get a local build up and running, but I've overcome that and now I'm working on the code.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Trevinho has a branch hanging around that fixes this, but the branch does a little too much for my taste, so I'm stripping out only what is needed to get this to work.
<Saviq> crap, I just noticed I can't switch to a remote session without logging out of my local one...
<Saviq> IIRC there was a "switch users" entry in the session menu before, but it's nowhere to be found now :/
<Saviq> ah ok, have to switch to the guest session and log out... <facepalm> :|
<mdeslaur> Saviq: click lock, and then click the switch users button in the screensaver dialog
<mdeslaur> Saviq: or press ctrl-alt-f1
<mdeslaur> oh wait, no
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: awesome! Thanks for the update :)
<Saviq> mdeslaur, right, that's where the "switch users" is ;)
<mhr3> odd, i still have it in the indicator
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: I would also prefer just to fix the issue at hand, and do additional fixes/refactoring later in some other merge
<Saviq> shame when I try to configure the remote account the session dies anyway :/
<mhr3> right above Guest
<Saviq> mhr3, I only have Lock
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yep, that's my aim.
<mhr3> it says "Lock/Switch account" here
<mhr3> Saviq, ^
<mdeslaur> mhr3: that's odd, it should only say lock
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> mdeslaur, and if i boot guest session it says *only* "Switch account" :)
<mdeslaur> mhr3: yes, the lock screen is disabled in the guest account as it doesn't have a password
<mdeslaur> so that part makes sense
<mhr3> but anyway, i'd find it, so my ubuntu is better :P
<Saviq> mdeslaur, do you know who to talk to about being unable to get to the "configure" part of the remote sessions?
<mdeslaur> Saviq: hrm...good question...what happens when you try it?
<Saviq> mdeslaur, it just goes back to the greeter
<Saviq> mdeslaur, nothing obvious in the lightdm logs, too
<mdeslaur> Saviq: I'd file a bug against lightdm
<Saviq> mdeslaur, but guest session works
<mdeslaur> Saviq: it may be a side-effect of bug 1243339
<ubot5> bug 1243339 in lightdm (Ubuntu Trusty) "lightdm no longer runs guest session through wrapper" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243339
<Saviq> mdeslaur, could be
<mdeslaur> Saviq: let me know the bug number when you file it
<Saviq> mdeslaur, bug #1243801
<ubot5> bug 1243801 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't access remote login "Configure now" session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243801
<mdeslaur> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> mdeslaur, the greeter log mentions a lack of /usr/share/lightdm/sessions - I do have remote-sessions, wonder if that's related
<mdeslaur> Saviq: any apparmor logs in dmesg?
<Saviq> mdeslaur, yeah
<mdeslaur> Saviq: can you add them to the bug? it may be an issue with the remote sessions apparmor profile
<Saviq> mdeslaur, will do
<Saviq> mdeslaur, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1243801/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243801 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't access remote login "Configure now" session" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, is there anything I can run while testing unity on the desktop to have an app
<Cimi> like the old cameramockup
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the old cameramockup ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, doesn't run here
<Cimi> Saviq, looks for camera desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to export XDG_DATA_DIRS
<Saviq> Cimi, should be added to run
<Cimi> Saviq, which value for that?
<Saviq> XDG_DATA_DIRS=tests/mocks/data/:$XDG_DATA_DIRS ./run
<Saviq> mdeslaur, yeah, having added the dbus abstractions to the apparmor profile it works again
<Saviq> now I can't log in... wonder if lightdm supports dual-factor auth
<Saviq> mterry, do you know ↑?
<mterry> Saviq, should...  it's about what PAM supports and if the greeter happens to correctly handle the PAM prompts
<mterry> Saviq, which greeter?
<Saviq> mterry, current unity-greeter
<mterry> Saviq, sure, it should
<mterry> Saviq, does it work on a VT?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<mterry> Saviq, and in greeter, what happens?
<Saviq> mterry, so I was trying to log in to use the remote login features
<Saviq> mterry, typing in my U1 mail/pass - and it just comes back with "wrong password" :/
<mterry> Saviq, sorry, got pulled away
<mterry> Saviq, oh interesting...  remote login doesn't use PAM
<mterry> Saviq, and got developed by tsgeos mostly I think.  I don't know about its support for U1 dual-factor
<Saviq> mterry, tsdgeos? you sure?
<Saviq> mterry, or tseliot?
<mterry> Saviq, I probably meant tseliot
<mterry> Saviq, there was definitely a ts
<mterry> Saviq, but I could totally believe it got left out.  That feature was written close to FF
<Saviq> mterry, yup, thought so
 * Saviq tries disabling SSO
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-24
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's a duplicate - bug #1243889 - right? if you can remember the other one - please mark dupe
<ubot5> bug 1243889 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launcher app where APP_ID is non legacy is lost on updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243889
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes.
<mzanetti> narf... I *always* click on the bug number and join weird channels
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> does anybody know what causes the "up" animation in the preview?
<tsdgeos> is it OpenEffect?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "causes"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OpenEffect splits the dash view, yes
<tsdgeos> that's unfortunate :/
<tsdgeos> doesn't take my new floating tabbar into account
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, arguably, the preview could be moved up the stack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that it's on top of the whole dash
<tsdgeos> or at least the OpenEffect
<Saviq> but then that'd mean we're splitting all of the dash
<Saviq> not just the current view
<Saviq> which means moar pixels :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<tsdgeos> isn't "all of the dash" == "the current view"?
<tsdgeos> ah no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, I mean the other scopes, too
<tsdgeos> we load everything
<tsdgeos>         cacheBuffer: 2147483647
<tsdgeos> but..
<tsdgeos> the OpenEffect works over sourceItem.width, sourceItem.height
<tsdgeos> not sure we'd be moving more pixels than that
<Saviq> true
<Saviq> if the effect is only as big as the view - it won't sample beyond that
<Saviq> or affect anything beyond that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it feels like you should rebase on top of mzanetti's switching-previews before you start that
<Saviq> which I should re-review btw :/
<tsdgeos> he he
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1243824/comments/2
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lp:~unity-team/unity8/switching-previews
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243824 in Unity 8 "Fullscreen apps in landscape mode expose the right edge gesture by tapping" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: i think i can "easily" fix it how it's now, let me get to almost-feature-finished
<tsdgeos> and then i'll rebase
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhm. yeah. that matches with my suspicion
<Saviq> mzanetti, the other movement in jhodapp's video (movement of the app itself) I'm not sure what it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might be the screenshot, which doesn't cater for fullscreen apps...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that's the panel
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah no. the app's size seems to change
<mzanetti> but that might well be related to the panel show/hide
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't think so, as it doesn't happen in portrait
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<Saviq> I mean
<Saviq> in portrait when you touch the app-panel edge
<Saviq> but does happen on right edge
<Saviq> and in gallery, too - but only if it's the only app
<mzanetti> Saviq: because it's the right edge only
<mzanetti> would be interesting to see if happens the other way round too. with the launcher's edge
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah but I mean it's unrelated to the panel
<mzanetti> ok, yes
<mzanetti> wait... I think we're confusing panels :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, toolbar
<Saviq> mzanetti, unrelated to toolbar
<mzanetti> right, yes. agreed
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's our hinting thingy for when there's only one app
<mzanetti> oh!
<mzanetti> yeah, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you'll fix it with your right edge rework ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, was kinda kidding, but yeah - it may very well be the output of your stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw. I managed to catch another one while testing with edges yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-tease-while-moving/+merge/192366
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, saw that
<Cimi> fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in Unity 8 "[regression] [mako] Scrolling and animations are very slow with Mir" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> Cimi, invalid - not our bug
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, can you dupe bug #1234921 to the one you were fixing, please
<ubot5> bug 1234921 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UX: awkward interface for 'Recent apps' after manually stopping an app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234921
<Saviq> mzanetti, how about bug #1232260 - seen it anywhere again?
<ubot5> bug 1232260 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in typeinfo for QQmlEnginePrivate::Deletable()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232260
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... Not knowingly. I did have some crashes lately, but didn't eagerly ready each and every stack trace any more in the last week
<mzanetti> I'll watch out for it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll make incomplete then
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm afraid the right edge thing will require to rethink all the stages stuff
<mzanetti> from both perspectives: Design and implementation
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course it will
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no bug for the right edge prototype you're doing now is there?
<Saviq> bug #1228733 fyi
<ubot5> bug 1228733 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Right swipe application switcher is inefficient " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228733
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, you got the gdbus call that you used to reset the launcher?
 * Saviq needs to turn the demo back on
<mzanetti> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> jeez can we please fix the console over adb? kthxbai
<mzanetti> +1 :D
<Saviq> greyback, is there a bug about parenting surfaces in mir/unity-mir? bug #1240611 could use a relation there
<ubot5> bug 1240611 in Unity 8 "[content picking] Content picking mode does not reflect the current app that requires picking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240611
<greyback> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1230091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<Saviq> yay for bug triaging...
<Saviq> /food
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm so you weren't shown all the video prototypes?
<mzanetti> Saviq: if you ask like this the answer is probably: no
<Saviq> mzanetti, for main + side stage, right-edge, the most probable solution would be to show the side and main stage apps next to each other, on separate stacks
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously this does conflict with dragging the side stage in
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I don't think they have a ready-made answer
<mzanetti> ok. so the mail is still valid
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah of course it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, please bug them so that they show you everything they have
<Saviq> mzanetti, and at least nudge in the direction they're leaning towards
<mzanetti> ok
<greyback> Saviq: mzanetti: can you send me link to those video prototypes please? I've lost it
<Saviq> greyback, we never had them ;)
<Saviq> greyback, Oren showed it from his laptop - he'll probably steal them now and not let us see! ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: there is a qml prototype in the willow-team repository
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's old
<greyback> Saviq: he didn't share??
<Saviq> somewhat
<Saviq> greyback, AFAIR he shared the screen
<greyback> pah
<mzanetti> it's quite close to the video that vesar showed me through the hangout
<Saviq> greyback, so that he could control
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, problem is they're looking at some other similar approaches
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you should see them all
<mzanetti> true
<Saviq> especially when we're not yet sure which way to go
<mzanetti> vesar: ^^ *hint*
<Saviq> if only for you to think of it in a way that would let us go between the different solutions a little bit easier
<greyback> hmm, I've got the phone video
<greyback> might be old tho
<mzanetti> I guess that's the one I saw in the meeting yesterday
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, it probably is the first one - and Oren showed us like 5 different ones then
 * Saviq really food
 * greyback away
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how can I slow down the desktop gallery previews again? I recall you telling me this a while ago and forgot to make a note of it...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, qmlscene --help
<dednick> mpt: ping
<sil2100> Trevinho: ping!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> bregma: hi! Do you know when Trevinho will be around today?
<bregma> sil2100, he's in California, he might be around Monday
<sil2100> Ouch
<bregma> evidently we allowed him a day or two of vacation
<bregma> won;t happen again
<bregma> :)
<mzanetti> dednick: I got assigned to do a reevaluation of things that need to be tested etc. what happened to the indicator autopilot tests?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there weren't any ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but alesage is working on new ones
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/indicator-stubs/+merge/192059
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, add a TODO on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-segfault-lp1243146/+merge/192121 to mention there *will* be a QTBUG please
<Saviq> /we need to do another round of TODO / FIXME review
<greyback> Saviq: to add to your list of TODOs, it would be great if we could get cross-building with pbuilder chroots working reliably.
<Saviq> greyback, oh yeah, that's there already
<Saviq> greyback, btw, just found a potentially nice trick
<greyback> Saviq: oO, please share :)
<Saviq> greyback, system-image-cli --filter full
<Saviq> greyback, will revert your write-enabled phone
<Saviq> to the latest pristine image
<Saviq> without touching any other data
<greyback> Saviq: cool
<Saviq> with --build 0 will replace the current image
<Saviq> no way yet to downgrade - bug #1244208 and bug #1244211
<ubot5> bug 1244208 in Ubuntu system image "system-image-cli should allow selecting which image to upgrade / downgrade to" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244208
<ubot5> bug 1244211 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli hangs indefinitely at "Running group download reactor"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244211
<Saviq> but that at least means we can easily revert to a clean image without losing $HOME and such
<Saviq> which means I could start dog-fooding the phone after all
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<greyback> tsdgeos: updated my 5.2 build, now unity8 builds correctly
<greyback> but doesn't run :)
<tsdgeos> he he
<mhr3> Saviq, btw were you able to get stacktrace from the carousel crash you mentioned?
<mterry> Saviq, looks like I missed the meeting, sorry.  Had to run to a coffee shop because my internet was down
<mterry> Saviq, will add notes myself
<Saviq> mterry, sure, nw
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot reproduce this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1234108
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234108 in Unity 8 "Swiping away to dash brings back the app automatically" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1234108/comments/4
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm on sf
<Saviq> Cimi, fine, then - mark incomplete if you can't reproduce, although it'd be good to find out why
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll keep debugging
<Cimi> Saviq, one thing is sure
<Cimi> Saviq, if I swipe immediately when the app starts
<Cimi> Saviq, I go back to dash
<Cimi> Saviq, but when the app finishes loading
<Cimi> Saviq, it switches to the app
<Saviq> Cimi, different bug
<Saviq> Cimi, it's filed already - and happens on Mir, too
<Cimi> Saviq, can be fixed on the connection with the application manager
<Cimi> Saviq, that might mean that applicationManager.mainStageFocusedApplication is true
<Cimi> while should be false when you swipe back to dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-autopilot-touch can be removed, right?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not that, the app gets focused when it's ready - it switches to focused, but it shouldn't, if you swiped away
<Cimi> Saviq, that's what I mean
<Cimi> Saviq, it should be false
<Saviq> Cimi, it's about it being null, for that matter, but even so - it *is* null when you swipe to dash, but then the app manager signals that the app wants to get the focus - and that's when we're still obeying, even though we should not
<Saviq> Cimi, we knew that already ;)
<Saviq> greyback, how about https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/172583
<Saviq> greyback, abandoned or still development?
<greyback> Saviq: working on that now
<Saviq> greyback, oh cool
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/u8m-osk can be dropped, though?
<Saviq> same with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir
<Saviq> and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-run-mir-plusLinkerFun
<greyback> Saviq: done
<Saviq> greyback, cheers
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir still there?
<greyback> Saviq: yep, there are other branches with MRs up to merge into it, and a build recipe
<greyback> Saviq: going through them
<Saviq> greyback, okies
<Saviq> mfisch, hey, could https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/unity8/unity8-lp1215951 be deleted maybe?
<Saviq> ricmm, hey, could https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity8/use-volume-key-signals be deleted maybe?
<Saviq> or marked abandoned?
<mfisch> Saviq: deleted
<Saviq> sil2100, how about https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity8/test - delete / mark abandoned?
<Saviq> mfisch, thanks!
<ricmm> Saviq: yes
<ricmm> deleted
<Saviq> ricmm, thanks
 * Saviq likes Autumn clean-ups ;D
<Saviq> ssweeny, could https://code.launchpad.net/~ssweeny/unity8/unity8-lp1215951 be deleted?
<ssweeny> Saviq, yes it's been superseded
<Saviq> ssweeny, cool, could you please delete it?
<ssweeny> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> ssweeny, thanks
<ssweeny> Saviq, no worries
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/monitor-network should probably stay, but https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/search-progress-prop ? could be deleted / marked abandoned?
<pstolowski> Saviq, right, going to remove the latter
<Saviq> pstolowski, thanks!
<sil2100> Saviq: I don't even remember what's this about, so delete I guess
<Saviq> sil2100, please do :)
<Saviq> thanks!
<Cimi> mzanetti, we don't have a qml test for that https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1236286/+merge/192399
<Saviq> Cimi, great time to add one! ;)
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think there is one in Shell.qml. but if I'm wrong (which might well be) then yeah, what Saviq said
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the search entry gets confused with the tabs if you run wide screen (./run -- --fullscreen)
<Saviq> somone's back from AMD :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and clipping when overshooting in phone form factor, too
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's a simple one
<Cimi> mzanetti, and it still works with 26 because it's like 30 movement in the test
<Cimi> (I checked if there was room for a test of it)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or maybe just the "fat bar" is confused
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean gets confused?
<Saviq> the one between the page header and contents
<tsdgeos> that's it's whay of hiding
<tsdgeos> first get wide as hell and then hide
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the search entry? it shouldn't be hiding
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should only get wide and hide on screens < 60gu
<tsdgeos> that's not how the page header code was
<tsdgeos> it took into account the length of the label
<tsdgeos> and it's what the new code also does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it only took it into account to know if it should hide or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it shouldn't take all tab labels into account, just the current one, somehow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on tablet it should never move, basically - just expand when you focus it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and if you expand it then what?
<tsdgeos> they'll overlap
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it only expands to 60gu or so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, never more
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean the tab bar
<tsdgeos> or should it clip ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the tab bar should be reduced to width - textField.width
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, on screens > 60gu, the only movement the search entry should do is expand to 60 gu
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, yeah if it fits with the label - it should not hide
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which should not take the whole tab bar into account
<tsdgeos> Saviq:  can you comment on the review request so i don't forget and whoever reviews next week also has it in mind?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah will do
<mzanetti> Cimi: add a data() function to it so that it runs twice, once with less than 26, once with more than 26
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll see what's best
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: I disapproved one of your other branches :/
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1238232/+merge/191424
<mzanetti> Cimi: but I also marked the bug as invalid. so nothing personal to you :D
<Cimi> hah ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you won't believe it. I still didn't apply your patch and today I had 2 crashes: one at 15:28 and one ad 16:48
<tsdgeos> :D
 * tsdgeos leaves for the airport
<tsdgeos> see you guys on monday
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's a black bar overlaying everything, any idea how I can disable this?
<nic-doffay> (unity8)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, is it there in unity8 trunk?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, let me confirm quickly...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup
<Cimi> mzanetti, tests updated
<mzanetti> MacSlow: why would this require autopilot tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599
<mzanetti> Cimi: cheers. I'll check it out soon
<MacSlow> mzanetti, should that not be checked (protected against regressions in the future)?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: this doesn't use any external processes or anything it communicates with
<mzanetti> MacSlow: qml test is way to go
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but isn't the triggering of the keyboard and the entry-field such a case?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I admit I don't know the implementation details atm
<mzanetti> MacSlow: No. I think the OSK should autopilot tests to make sure it comes up with all sorts of textfields
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok then
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but we in this particular case should have a wml test that makes sure we unfocus the textfield
<mzanetti> wml -> qml
<MacSlow> mzanetti, want me to update my comment there?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I added a comment, feel free to add one yourself if you want
<mzanetti> MacSlow: added one more comment.
<MacSlow> updated
<Cimi> mzanetti, ti odio :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: piacere
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> mzanetti, praticamente sei passato in ogni mia review e hai aggiunto "test please" :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry... I was assigned to walk through all bugs and check for tests :/
<Cimi> mzanetti, I hoped to get unnoticed
<mzanetti> Cimi: If I wouldn't do it, saviq would do it in 2 weeks
<mzanetti> Cimi: and its not just you. I even unapproved a already approved branch from dednick
<Cimi> mzanetti, I wouldn't test this though https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118
<mzanetti> Cimi: and am accumulating testing todos for myself too
<Saviq> Cimi, do you need a testing-is-good talk again? ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, I know it's good
<Cimi> Saviq, good doesn't mean fun though :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118/comments/443063
<mzanetti> Cimi: however, I know that scopes are really badly mocked right now. I would be ok with skipping tests in this one. Given that soon enough we need to do a really big Dash+Scopes Testing+cleanup session
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you please just have a look if you think my comment is feasible right now or not
<Cimi> mzanetti, I already replied
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's on a different branch
<mzanetti> Cimi: damn. I confused it with the other one...
<mzanetti> sorry about that
 * mzanetti has seen too many branches in the last 2 hours
<Cimi> mzanetti, even if I hate you now, we're still friends by the way, don't worry :P
<Cimi> Saviq, I hate you too don't be jealous :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: But you know what I mean... we can write tests that at least load the component and check if it at least compiles
<Cimi> yeah
 * Cimi is joking
<mzanetti> :)
 * mzanetti => 10 minute break before going crazy
<Saviq> ok, EOW peeps, talk to you next time o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: bye
<Cimi> you here guys? :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, or Saviq :)
<mzanetti> I am
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<mzanetti> Cimi: notice something here? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/search_indicator_dash_only/+merge/191012
<Cimi> mzanetti, missing tests?
<mzanetti> ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: you should ask others for tests too. (including me and Saviq)
<mzanetti> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/search_indicator_dash_only/+merge/191012
<om26er> mzanetti, I am on vacation till 5th Nov. but if you give me pointers I'll fully try to write a test for that voluntarily
<mzanetti> om26er: ah ok. I'll be away for one week starting on the 5th :)
<om26er> mzanetti, can you comment on the MR for what needs to be done. I would like to improve my qml testing skills for sure
<mzanetti> om26er: well, it's quite straigt forward: there is a tests/qmltests/tst_shell.qml. Just add a new function in there, and do whatever you'd do in autopilot too. instead of select_single() etc you can use findChild()
<mzanetti> om26er: the rest is the same, except it's easier in qml ;)
<mzanetti> there is compare() just like Equals() and tryCompare() instead of Eventually(Equals())
<mzanetti> om26er: ^
<om26er> mzanetti, ok, I am *trying* to fix a bug in the terminal app on the phone, once I am done with that. I'll pick this one
<mzanetti> om26er: feel free to ping me for help anytime
<om26er> mzanetti, sure will do. Thanks :)
<mzanetti> om26er: heh, found this. looks like its not that new for you after all :) https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fix_1238837/+merge/190743
<om26er> mzanetti, yep, that was like my first qml test.
<mzanetti> om26er: ok. because you said that I read through it and I think I spotted a problem
<mzanetti> or better a weakness
<mzanetti> om26er: the test_clickTileNotClose() clicks on it and *immediately* checks if if the tile is still here
<om26er> mzanetti, ah? what's that ?
<mzanetti> om26er: while most likely it would take a couple of ms to actually close the app
<mzanetti> and this test wouldn't notice
<om26er> mzanetti, we are verifying that twice, first we make sure the running app is not in the model and only then check if the tile has finally vanished
<mzanetti> yeah. but if there is one async operation in closing the app both checks would run before
<mzanetti> om26er: as we're using mocks, most likely everything in the backend is syncronous. But remember, an autopilot test like this woule *never* fail even though the app would be closed when clicking on the tile
<om26er> mzanetti, I have a hard time understanding that, do you mean we need an autopilot test for that or telling me qmltests are better ? :D
<mzanetti> om26er: neither of that. actually scratch the autopilot comment
<mzanetti> om26er: what I meant is that both, qmltests and autopilot tests are not really useful if written in such a way
<mzanetti> om26er: as it's really easy to break the code without getting noticed by the test
<om26er> mzanetti, in autopilot I would really make sure that the tile disappeared and the number of tiles previously and now is different
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah that's the thing. this test checks if the number is still the same as before, and it does that immediately
<mzanetti> om26er: so if the number of tiles changes a few milliseconds later, for example because of an async operation somewhere in the code, the test checks have already ra
<mzanetti> n
<mzanetti> and after the test passed the tile goes away
<om26er> mzanetti, is there something like "Eventually" here ?
<mzanetti> om26er: unfortunately not really
<mzanetti> om26er: one of the rare cases where we allow to use wait() in qmltests
<om26er> mzanetti, does that take a time parameter or it has its own timeout ?
<mzanetti> om26er: because with wait(0) you trigger the event loop without really sleeping. so the test would still catch single async operations. still not ideal, I agree
<mzanetti> om26er: wait(milliseconds)
<mzanetti> whereas 0 has the special meaning of triggering the event loop and continue _at the end_ of the scheduled things in the next event loop run
<mzanetti> see QTimer docs for that
<om26er> mzanetti, ack. I'll update this one, and add a new test for the other branch
<mzanetti> om26er: thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-25
<Mirv> Saviq: now that we finally start to have cu2d & co. up and running, is it known that unity8 tests fail on desktop too? should I file a bug?
<Mirv> Saviq: or 10 of then, to be exact
<Mirv> bug #1244549
<ubot5> bug 1244549 in Unity 8 "unity8 test failures in trusty" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244549
<om26er> mzanetti, hey! got to write the test today. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/add_searchIndicator_test/+merge/192647
<mzanetti> om26er: cool stuff! (there is a typo in the comment sping -> spin)
<om26er> ooh - fixed that.
<Cimi> om26er, hey dude
<om26er> Cimi, hi
<Cimi> om26er, just had a look at the test :)
<om26er> needs fixing ? ;)
<Cimi> it's good, you should add more situations
<Cimi> om26er, like you know when the search box comes in or not
<Cimi> om26er, searchVisible: !greeter.shown && !lockscreen.shown && dash.shown
<om26er> Cimi, something like, close the app and then make sure the indicator is visible ?
<Cimi> om26er, so we should test those conditions
<om26er> I was actually planning to change that to:
<Cimi> om26er, the idea of the tests is "we test the condition, so if something breaks the test can detect"
<om26er> searchVisible: !greeter.shown && !lockscreen.shown && !applicationRunning
<om26er> rather !applicationFocused
<om26er> Cimi, i'll enhance this test to also test if the indicator is shown while greeter is locked
<Cimi> you learn quickly ;)
<om26er> there is one more thing. I think the search indicator should also not be visible if a preview is opened, since tapping on the search indicator bring up the OSK but text does not appear anywhere
<Cimi> om26er, that too
<Cimi> om26er, have a chat with a designer
<Cimi> or mark the bug as incomplete
<Cimi> on Uubuntu UX
<om26er> Cimi, ok, will do.
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti how do I get the current lens from a test?
<Cimi> I can add current index, but names seems to be mapped
<Cimi> otherwise I go again for autopilot
<mzanetti> duude
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't pick a test framework for that reason (unless everything else is the same)
<Cimi> mzanetti, isn't like selecting best tool for my needs?
<mzanetti> Cimi: we have no more than 500 tests. if people start writing autopilot tests just because some certain task has a ready made example there, we'll end up with a test-duration of 2 days soon
<Cimi> there is no ready example, just I like autopilot for few things :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: I need to read the code to answer your question. give me a few minutes
<Cimi> but can be done in qmltest
<Cimi> mzanetti, Dash.qml iirc
<mzanetti> Cimi: tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml line 368
<Cimi> mzanetti, what?
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't you use something like this?
<Cimi> mzanetti, oh yeah, my branch had different line numbers :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, 368 was pointing to a useless piece of code :)
<Cimi> #fridaymorning
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> let me check again
<Cimi> mzanetti, might try
<Cimi> something similar though
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you have a pointer to the item you need?
<mzanetti> e.g. with findChild()
<mzanetti> then you could use something like the itemIsOnScreen() (line 403)
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: but you have a good point. would be cool to get a list of all items at position x,y
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe I'll hack that into our utils at some point
<mzanetti> (unless you want to give it a shot ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm
<Cimi> mzanetti, in reality I want to test if the application scope is already on screen while I swipe
<Cimi> mzanetti, does itemisonscreen verify if things are on screen with different z index?
<mzanetti> Cimi: it doesn't care about the z index
<Cimi> mzanetti, so it detects if underneath the app we have the dash?
<mzanetti> Cimi: if the item is fully inside the visible part, it returns true, otherwise false
<Cimi> brilliant
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes. can even be covered
<om26er> mzanetti, can I run a single test instead of running the whole TestCase {} ?
<om26er> right now I am doing make testShell which runs like 16 tests
<mzanetti> om26er: nope.  you can't (except commenting out all the others temporarily)
<om26er> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> om26er: hint: you could try to use cleanup() to close any open applications (which will be executed after each test function)
<om26er> mzanetti, yes I was going to do that. I am writing another test for search indicator taking greeter into account.
<mzanetti> ah cool :)
<om26er> how do I get back the greeter in test?
<om26er> will greeter.show = true do ?
<om26er> *shown
<mzanetti> om26er: greeter.show() should do I think
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231996/+merge/192372
<mzanetti> Cimi: cheers. will just tag the last 5 bugs and review it then
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm using UbuntuShapeForItem, what's the best way to set it's colour?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: Saviq is away today
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: You can use a Rectangle {} in it
<mzanetti> Cimi: shouldn't you make sure that there is another scope visible before the swipe?
<Cimi> mzanetti, it does before
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, when it checks the home lens
<Cimi> mzanetti, well, that apps is out of the way
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you sure? I've tried that already.
 * mzanetti wishes there would be a feature to expand the diff to the full source file in LP
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes, I'm sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, you remember me how to trigger lock screen?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you can only have one item in there. but if you wrap the existing one inside the rectangle you should be fine
<Cimi> mzanetti, want to work on the wallpaper shift
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's what I've done.
<nic-doffay> and set the anchors to fill the ubuntushape parent.
<nic-doffay> The ubuntu shape doesn't mask off the rectangle though.
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://design.canonical.com/2013/07/unlocking-the-phone/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: well, I'm quite sure it works if done right. would need to see your code to spot the error
<mzanetti> brb
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6299790/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: image: Rectangle {}
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I agree that the API is bad and the property shouldn't be named image but rather "contentItem" or the like.
<mzanetti> Cimi: approved
<Cimi> mzanetti, you see anything wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6299936/
<Cimi> mzanetti, lockscreen_background is NoneType
<mzanetti> Cimi: the greeter might not be visible?
<mzanetti> Cimi: in which case the Loader unloads it and select_single wont find it (as it's deleted)
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's the same code of the greeter test I wrote basically
<Cimi> I cannot see why this should fail
<Cimi> mzanetti, the lock screen is not on a loader
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't know then. also to me this looks like a qml test candidate tbh
<mzanetti> MacSlow: heya
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> MacSlow: do you think this is yours? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1238990
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238990 in Network Menu ""Unlock SIM" gets stuck if snap decision failed" [Low,Triaged]
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... not sure... but I'll look into it... fullscreen-support is almost done (thank god) so I have time for this
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yay! very nice :)
<mzanetti> om26er_: heh, I'm afraid you understood the cleanup() thingie wrong :)
<om26er_> how about that ;)
<mzanetti> om26er_: cleanup() is automatically called after each test function. However, you need to implement it yourself to actually do the cleanup
<om26er_> mzanetti, a function to make sure all the apps are killed ?
<om26er_> mzanetti, one of the tests is calling cleanup(); in it as well. is that doing wrong ?
<om26er_> re: test_rightEdgeDrag()
<mzanetti> om26er_: probably. let me check
<Cimi> mzanetti, self.app.select_single doesn't work for images
<mzanetti> om26er_: that seems to be a special case
<Cimi> mzanetti, works if I change the lock screen Image to CrossFadeImage
<mzanetti> om26er_: as he does some more checks after the cleanup. but yes, that one calls cleanup() twice in the end
<mzanetti> om26er_: but: I see the cleanup() already does the killing of apps
<om26er_> mzanetti, so no need to do that in my code ?
<mzanetti> om26er_: so I've been wrong. your test is fine even without the manual cleanup()
<om26er_> mzanetti, ack, does the second test look good ?
<mzanetti> om26er_: one sec, haven't read through it yet
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... afaik it should work for images too
<Cimi> mzanetti, doesn't seem to
<Cimi> mzanetti, shall I change to CrossFadeImage on the lock screen? :)
<Cimi> is there a reason why we have Image here and not CFI ?
<om26er_> Cimi, something else might have the same object name ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd say no. as it's not possible to change the image while the device its locked. so it would be a waste of resources
<Cimi> om26er_, lockscreenBackground ,..
<mzanetti> om26er_: is this change wanted? 8	+ readonly property alias previewShown: previewLoader.onScreen
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm I dunno how to select that Image then
<om26er_> mzanetti, no, not really I think I pushed a local change, I was working on a different bug, let me revert that
<mzanetti> Cimi: imho you still should use qmltest for this.
<Cimi> mzanetti, globalRect is super handy
<mzanetti> but it wastes 40 seconds in every CI run for no benefit
<om26er_> mzanetti, pushed.
<mzanetti> besides the fact that you're working on it for 3 hours now doesn't make it look super handy tbh
<mzanetti> om26er_: thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, 3 hours?
<mzanetti> more?
<Cimi> mzanetti, 1?
<Cimi> mzanetti, btw it's not my fault if an API doesn't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, if it were working I would have finished in 20 mins
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it didn't so I wasted time figuring out why
 * Cimi is doing the qmltest
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, is there anything else that needs to be set in the rectangle?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: don't think so... color of course :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: still not working?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can you push the branch? I'll check it out then
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah sure I'll push it to a junk branch.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, here it is: lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/ubuntu-shape-colour-test
<nic-doffay> It's in PageHeader.qml
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you need to place the item inside the rectangle
<mzanetti> which doesn't solve your problem still... hmmm. weird
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, btw... http://ubuntuone.com/4jWA8iX9nJrNn2o7MkQHgh
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah. got it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the component you set to image: is not a direct child of the shape. hence the anchors.fill: parent doesn't work
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: give the UbuntushapeForItem an id: secondaryItemShape
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and make the rectangle width: secondaryItemShape.width and height: secondaryItemShape.height
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: another hint: anchors { horizontalCenter: parent.horizontalCenter; verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter } is the same as "anchors.centerIn: parent"
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: it's getting close :)
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, yup... top and bottom margins still give me headaches... but everything else works now smoothly
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: background image also missing still
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah cool.
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: if it's possible to use shell.background easily it'd be great. otherwise I think it would be about time to have another go on the blurring stuff
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, well... I added a skipBackground flag to Lockscreen because otherwise I would not be able to get a consistent background up to the edges...
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, that's up for discussion though...
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: ok. I'll give it a shot with the blurring later on
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, fixing the margins is higher prio ... and with the skipBackground flag it looks nicer (with very little effort)
<mzanetti> yep. works for me
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, yeah... the blurring will take more time so this flag is a good effort/looks compromise
<fginther> Saviq, morning
<fginther> Saviq, can you change this blueprint to the 'core' track? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-upstream-merger-20
<kgunn> fginther: Saviq is out today i thikn
<fginther> kgunn, thanks. There's no rush on my request. I'll try to remember next week
<mzanetti> dednick_: nic-doffay: standup
<mzanetti> I'll be away for an hour or so. bbl
<dandrader> mzanetti, any idea who should I talk to about those automatic releases of packages made by "PS Jenkins bot"?
<dandrader> fginther, ^
<fginther> dandrader, packages are automatically released by the daily release processs, PS Jenkins bot is the user
<dandrader> fginther, yes. the thing is that it's been a long while since the last release of lp:unity-mir. Why a new release of it hasn't been made?
<qengho> Hi all.  I have a bug report assigned to chromium-browser, but I think it might should be assigned to unity.  What do you think? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1244529
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244529 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "no repaint of unity at end of fullscreen chromium" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> dandrader, ah, finally found it. unity-mir is failing the landing pipeline testing so it hasn't been released
<dandrader> fginther, anything I can do about it?
<fginther> dandrader, Mirv is the contact for that item (landing #268) Mirv ^ ?
<Cimi> my favourite qa engineer
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey
<Cimi> mzanetti, I removed MathLocal
<Cimi> mzanetti, but ubuntu ui toolkit is missing tests we had in shell
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1244685
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244685 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MathUtils does not have tests" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> pls have a look at it, it gets fixed :)
<Cimi> unity 8 branch is here https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/remove-mathlocal/+merge/192709
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you move the tests over to the SDK?
<mzanetti> Cimi: would be a waste to just drop them
<mzanetti> dandrader: didrocks should be able to help there too
<Cimi> mzanetti, look at the bugreport
<Cimi> mzanetti, I attached our test file
 * didrocks backlogs
<didrocks> dandrader: ah, so yeah, we are blocked on Mir
<didrocks> and this is under resolution
<didrocks> (they broke the ABI, we are going back on track)
<dandrader> didrocks, ok. thanks for the info
<didrocks> dandrader: probably on Mondya
<didrocks> Monday*
<sil2100> Saviq: hiii
<sil2100> Saviq: did you guys have a minute to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1244549 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244549 in Unity 8 "unity8 test failures in trusty" [Critical,New]
<Cimi> MacSlow, ^
<MacSlow> Cimi, the bug?
<MacSlow> Cimi, not sure what you're refering to
<Cimi> MacSlow, that bug looks like notification autopilot issues
<Cimi> MacSlow, thought you knew more than Saviq
<Cimi> sil2100, Saviq is off today
<MacSlow> Cimi, well these tend to be "fragile"
<MacSlow> Cimi, so if there's something currently moving with autopilot in trusty I expect these to be false positives for the moment until proven wrong
<Cimi> MacSlow, don't tell that to me, but the bug report :)
<MacSlow> sure
<MacSlow> Cimi, but I wanted to let you know too
<sil2100> bregma: ping! Hi!
<bregma> yo
<sil2100> bregma: I don't know who to ping related to those, but we have HUD failures in trusty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1244704
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244704 in Unity HUD "Some test_hud tests fail on trusty desktop" [Critical,Incomplete]
<sil2100> bregma: tedg got informed, but as these are from lp:unity autopilot, do you know who we should assign to that?
<MacSlow> Cimi, sil2100: commented on 1244549
<sil2100> MacSlow: thanks, let me try a re-run and see if it's still the same failure pack
<sil2100> MacSlow: anyway, maybe in some time-critical cases we could bump the 10-second timeout? (as AP allows that)
<bregma> sil2100, those failures all look to me like unexpected results are being returned by the HUD (5 instead of 0, for example) ....  they don;t appear to be UI issues in unity
<MacSlow> sil2100, oh... didn't know that
<MacSlow> sil2100, good to know
<sil2100> tedg: ^
<kgunn> greyback_: can you share your qtscenegraph doc with me ?
<kgunn> like on google
<greyback_> kgunn: for the whole internets to see? Okie dokey
<greyback_> kgunn: done!
<kgunn> greyback_: actually...i meant just canonical :)
<kgunn> but then shared with me as an individual
<greyback_> kgunn: well you got shared
<kgunn> greyback_: you did it right :)
 * greyback_ eow
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-27
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> when can we expect to see unity 8 in ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-20
<facundobatista> Hola
<seb128> Saviq, my phone has unity8 "frozen" on the app switcher view, what info would be useful in a bug report?
<seb128> like lock screen or gestures don't work
<seb128> no segfault, no apport running
<Saviq> seb128, sounds like bug #1377332
<ubot5> bug 1377332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI randomly freezes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377332
<Saviq> seb128, you could take it to Gerry for confirmation
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, who is working on the lock screen? bug #1383328
<ubot5> bug 1383328 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "On resume, screen locks after a delay with some background pictures" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383328
<Saviq> seb128, mterry
<mterry> maybe we are waiting for image to finish rendering...
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, we need to evaluate whether it's actually worth it that we destroy it all the time
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ maybe settings/content-hub should copy/store the image at the screen resolution to lower the unity work loading it?
<seb128> but wth with the qt there
<seb128> that's a 1Mb image and it takes like 6 seconds to load it
<kenvandine> seb128, so maybe system-settings should resize it?
<Saviq> seb128, yes and no... what happens when you change the display (connect to a display)
<kenvandine> content-hub shouldn't though
<seb128> Saviq, good point
<Saviq> seb128, but then again we should allow panning / cropping
<seb128> Saviq, maybe unity8 should cache a by-display version then?
<seb128> in any case it should lock the screen first thing
<seb128> even if the image is not loaded yet
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, agreed
<seb128> jibel showed me that issue earlier
<seb128> you can see the session unlocked for some seconds
<seb128> then the lock screen displays
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you actually reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/greeterVsLauncher-lp1381067/+merge/238697 (/me hopes so)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's updated, by the way
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i am not ^_^
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i am now :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, great, thanks! after me you're the only person familiar with this code :)
<dandrader> greyback, yep, got several in the log:
<dandrader> qtmir.applications: ApplicationManager::onSessionStopping appId= "ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery"  Wiping QML Cache
<greyback> dandrader: ok
<greyback> dandrader: think revert might be best option, and poke ricmm for proper fix
<dandrader> greyback, yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think you're the right one for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1376044
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376044 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[scopes] Ubuntu button on launcher is hardcoded to click scope" [Critical,In progress]
<mzanetti> err, sorry
<mzanetti> should have been the branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/setCurrentScope-index/+merge/238975
<Saviq> mzanetti, do we need the dashComm to actually have an argument? can't we just have a "go to home" of some sort... preferably using url dispatcher?
<mzanetti> Saviq: we still need the go to top or not, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, you always go to top if you get gotoHome
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's basically no other usecase for this, and since we're touching this code already...
<mzanetti> there was a way to not go to top, but still go to the apps scope
<Saviq> mzanetti, the user could not
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I feel like even the url handling should go to top, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically, I'm thinking "scope://" url should take us to top left, scope:///foo should take us to top of foo
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideally animating if visible, not animating if not visible
<Saviq> i.e. focused
<Saviq> on phone at least
<mzanetti> so you would drop all of it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't see a use case for the dash comm now that we support scope:// urls
<mzanetti> do we support that already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, grep for UrlHandler
<mzanetti> oh... missed that
<mzanetti> don't you think we'd need more fine grained communication at some point between shell and dash?
<mzanetti> feels like at latest when the desktop comes around a url handler won't cut it
<Saviq> mzanetti, the current DashComm won't, either
<mzanetti> sure... but just the establishing of the connection was quite tricky to get it done
<mzanetti> would be a shame to drop it and redo it
<mzanetti> right now we could just add api
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not like we'll lose history
<Saviq> mzanetti, and without knowing reqs, I'd rather drop it, less code to maintain, less chance of fookups
<mzanetti> oh well then...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no need to review. Saviq disapproved already
<tsdgeos> booo
<lpotter> do unity & friends output messages go anywhere special?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-21
<lpotter> trying to do ./run_on_device -s and it says 'equivs' has no installation candidate :(
<mzanetti> lpotter: hmm... run_on_device -s should just print to stdout
<mzanetti> the actual running unity8 stuff goes to ~/.upstart/cache/unity8.log
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can you add http://paste.ubuntu.com/8614807/ to https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/noninteractive20140804/+merge/231746 ? we save adding an objectName
<mzanetti> [23:45] <Saviq> mzanetti, grep for UrlHandler
<mzanetti> $  grep -ri UrlHandler *
<mzanetti> $
<tsdgeos> mterry: top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mfrey/unity8/lock-fix/+merge/238951 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> mterry: and this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/exit-spread-on-background-tap/+merge/237980
<mterry> tsdgeos, done :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1381108 only happens with touch right? not if i do testShell
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381108 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Panel closes immediately after hinting if you don't move touch position" [Undecided,In progress]
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean tryShell
<tsdgeos> dandrader: correct
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it will happen with tryShell as well after the fixes I have in the bug fix mp :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, because currently tryShell is using a touchRegistry with fake timers
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so a gesture ownership decision never times out there
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> so i use your branch but without the fix in the qml
<tsdgeos> to reproduce it
<tsdgeos> yes?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, exactly
<dandrader> tsdgeos, just bring in the parts related to TouchRegistry in /tests
<larsu> tsdgeos: re the statusicon thing: the test still fails because the uitk stuff didn't land yet
<tsdgeos> larsu: ahhh
<mterry> josharenson, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/wizard/main.cpp
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-22
<mterry> lpotter, did you ever get sorted with testing u8 on your device?
<tedg> Saviq, Is there instructions on how to build qtmir in a silo? /me forgot again.
<tedg> Messing up the twin, rebuild, etc.
<Saviq> tedg, first, build with IGNORE_MISSING_TWINS
<Saviq> tedg, then prep an MP of lp:~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync with the version and silo number updated, like so: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/238123
<Saviq> tedg, add that to the silo, build qtmir-gles alone
<tedg> Hmm, okay. Seems the twins build is missing a version.
<tedg> Saviq, It seems there's extra revisions that are in https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09 that aren't in trunk.
<tedg> (releases)
<tedg> Saviq, Should I merge rtm-14.09 into my branch and land onto there?
<Saviq> tedg, right, we need to resolve that
<tedg> Saviq, So, do you want me to do that? Or are you going to?
<Saviq> tedg, we will, need to grok what exactly needs to happen
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, do you want to use my silo? I've got rtm silo 2 to try and land a qtmir branch.
<Saviq> tedg, I think I could use mine for unity8, just can't take care of this right now, will have some free time around 10
<tedg> Saviq, K, works for me. Also can you add this to your U8 silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/dash-oom-score/+merge/238888
<Saviq> tedg, already done, it's WiP still, though
<Saviq> tedg, that's safe to land without your qtmir branch anyway, right?
<tedg> Saviq, Correct, let me change the status.
<tedg> Saviq, It'll set the value and qtmir will change it today.
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1383782 is a dupe... but guess what, can't find it :P
<ubot5> bug 1383782 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[greeter] on n10 swiping from right to left before typing the password/pin opens application spread" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383782
<paulliu> kgunn: Do we have a similar page for unity8. https://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<paulliu> kgunn: this page seems to majorly for unity7.
<liuxg> pete-woods, ping
<pete-woods> liuxg: hi
<liuxg> pete-woods, are you available now?
<pete-woods> liuxg: yes, sure
<liuxg> pete-woods, OK. thanks. which room?
<pete-woods> liuxg: dallas
<dandrader> dednick, Saviq do we still want this as we should be targetting only trunk nowadays? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/edges-demo-indicator-improvements/+merge/238698
<dednick> dandrader, Saviq: deleted
<tsdgeos> larsu: can you write in https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502 the required branch for it to work?
<larsu> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> larsu: description if possible
<larsu> tsdgeos: of what? The branch has commit messges and an MR with some discussion
<tsdgeos> larsu: i meant in the descirption of the MR :D
<tsdgeos> i shall be more verbose
<tsdgeos> larsu: i'll put it there
<larsu> tsdgeos: oh, ok :)
<tsdgeos> larsu: actually to be bureaucrazy proper you should put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 into your description
<larsu> tsdgeos: rather, I should stop MRing stuff to unity8 and let you guys deal with breakages from the toolkit :P
<larsu> too much process over here
<tsdgeos> larsu: i'm not the bureaucrazy guy
<tsdgeos> tell Saviq ;)
<tsdgeos> larsu: besides the toolkit should just not break
<tsdgeos> we're supposed to have third party people using it ;)
<larsu> tsdgeos: this was a change Saviq requested...
<tsdgeos> sure sure
<tsdgeos> that's fine
<larsu> and we're still in the unstable phase, no?
<tsdgeos> for a few days more, yep
<larsu> ah, rght :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... issue: using urihandler focuses the app immediately
<mzanetti> Saviq: but we need to switch it to the scope behind the other app, without switching
<mzanetti> I'm afraid we can't get rid of DashCommunicator
<mzanetti> tedg: or is there a way to dispatch something with urihandler without actually focusing the app? ^^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess this is it then, at least for now https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/setCurrentScope-index/+merge/239268
 * tsdgeos reads
<tsdgeos> Wellark: so were are we having that hud event? :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<lpotter> mterry: no, still stuck with the equivs package missing
<mterry> lpotter, it will be forever missing
<lpotter> ok
<mterry> lpotter, I recommend just building on device
<lpotter> that's what I am trying to do, but ./build.sh -s needs equivs package :)
<lpotter> that also misses lcov and gconvr seems to not be there as well
<lpotter> gcovr
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove_unused_end/+merge/239294
<Saviq> mterry, fun times 1384419
<Saviq> bug #1384419
<ubot5> bug 1384419 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter defeats password requirement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384419
<mterry> Saviq, that's...  by design?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I know
<mterry> Saviq, do we care about that bug?
<seb128> greyback, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8632284/
<greyback> seb128: hmm, it's blocked on trying to create a dbus connection :(
<seb128> greyback, does that make any sense to you?
<greyback> seb128: I've seen it a few times unfortunately. But I've no idea why unity8-dash fails to make a connection with the dbus server.
<greyback> and I'm unable to reproduce it reliably
<seb128> yeah, I can't either
<greyback> seb128: I'd need someone with dbus skills to help out with it. Do you know who would be a good person to ask?
<seb128> greyback, desrt?
<greyback> when it happens, dbus-monitor is printing both session and system messages
<greyback> seb128: noted, thanks]
<seb128> greyback, desrt guess "code trying to access the same dbus connection from more that 1 thread"
<seb128> greyback, but he seems tired and doesn't want to think more about it today
<seb128> greyback, I can try to ping him again tomorrow
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-23
<mterry_> dednick, rm -f debian/*.debhelper.log; dh_autoreconf_clean; DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip noopt nocheck" debuild --no-tgz-check -i -I -us -uc -nc
<mterry_> kenvandine, I have filed several u-s-s branches the past few days btw.  Some of them are attached to Criticals.  Some are just high but still pretty important in my mind
<kenvandine> mterry_, yeah, saw them
<kenvandine> i'll look at them
<kenvandine> mterry_, there's no bug attached to your location-three-options branch, can you either link an existing bug of file a new one?
<paulliu> 23
<mterry_> kenvandine, yeah...  let me see after this meeting
<kenvandine> mterry_, thx
<kenvandine> mterry_, we'll need to get them on olli's list to land them, but i'll start reviewing them in a few
<mterry_> kenvandine, one is marked High but should really be Critical -- you can't see HERE terms at all right now (link doesn't work)
<mterry_> kenvandine, I assume that is a legal requirement
<kenvandine> mterry_, yeah, i'd agree with that
<kenvandine> poke pat about it or someone
<mterry_> kenvandine, I commented in bug...
<mterry_> that always gets to the right parties, right?  :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: did you push that branch somewhere?
<mzanetti> the one with accounts stuff
<seb128> Cimi, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity8/drop-workaround-empty-pwd-login/+merge/239401 since you are the one who put the workaround in there?
<seb128> mterry_, ^
<Saviq> seb128, just FYI, this won't land until we open the floodgates again post-rtm
<Saviq> seb128, unless it's deemed needed for rtm, that is
<seb128> Saviq, not even in v-serie?
<Saviq> seb128, no, I can't manage two branches
<seb128> Saviq, k, that qml is not even used on the phone
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, so this'll have to wait post-rtm then
<seb128> Saviq, but at the same time it's not like the desktop image was very useful atm
<Saviq> mhm
<seb128> Saviq, you can't log-in unity8-desktop-next atm, need to go to a vt to see a password to the user then go back to the live session
<seb128> but anyway, rtm first
<mterry_> dednick, gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.canonical.UnityGreeter IsActive
<lpotter> is there anything preventing .cache/upstart from getting too large and out of control?
<Zhenech> .o0 systemd? *hide*
<greyback> lpotter: I think there's a cleanup thingy somewhere that runs occasionally
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: where are thou?
 * lpotter wonders why the battery indicator adds his bluetooth keyboard's level to the battery level shown...
<lpotter> (14.10 desktop)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-24
<popey> dandrader: you at the sprint still? i have a community developer who would appreciate some advice on touch/mouse input...
<dandrader> popey, yep
<popey> dandrader: you free now? we're in continental b
<dandrader> popey, yeah. will be there in a minute
<popey> magic, thanks
<ubuntusers> hi
<ubuntusers> hi
<ubuntuser> chat
<ubuntuser> hi
<ubuntuser> blabla bla someone ?
<mzanetti> tedg: hey ho. Is there a command line tool to test uri handlers?
<Saviq> mzanetti, url-dispatcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, from url-dispatcher-tools
<mzanetti> Saviq: perfect. thanks a lot
<Saviq> mzanetti, or, gdbus call -e -d com.canonical.URLDispatcher -o /com/canonical/URLDispatcher -m com.canonical.URLDispatcher.DispatchURL
<Saviq> mzanetti, with url + "" as args
<mzanetti> url-dispatcher seems to be what I need
<Saviq> mzanetti, there actually seems to be a TestURL method, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, that just gives up app ids
<paulliu> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1383693/+merge/239579
<tsdgeos> greyback_: where are you?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: in mir meeting
<tsdgeos> greyback_: oh, ok, thre was the music app guy with the flickering broken phone looking for you to show it, he's gone now
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ah darn, yeah would like to have seen that
<greyback_> tsdgeos: will try to seek him out
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-25
<yecril71pl> Which application handles news URL scheme?
<yecril71pl> In other words, what should I install to be able to open <URL: news:1bp21kqu4hqss$.31ga4jgjsbk6.dlg@40tude.net >?
<Zhenech> thunderbird can do news, if you have it configured.
<yecril71pl> I can read news in Thunderbird but { gvfs-open 'news:1bp21kqu4hqss$.31ga4jgjsbk6.dlg@40tude.net; } does not work.
<yecril71pl> { gvfs-open 'news:1bp21kqu4hqss$.31ga4jgjsbk6.dlg@40tude.net'; } does not work.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-19
<Saviq> mzanetti, welcome back, FYI http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/further-fixes/view/head:/citrain is a useful-again version of the script
<Saviq> actually it's been released to the overlay already I think
<mzanetti> Saviq, hey ho. thanks
<Guest42341> mzanetti, omg kodimote is great! :D the only think that doesn't work for me is the http password
<mzanetti> Guest42341, glad you like it. will look into the password stuff. It should work, but I haven't used that in a while
<Guest42341> mzanetti, i love it! :D i works great with my laziness +1
<robru> Saviq: mzanetti should be in overlay ppa and phablet tools ppa, and  SDK ppa
<mzanetti> robru, ?
<mzanetti> you mean the new citrain tool?
<robru> Yeah
<mterry> mzanetti, let's say I'm writing qml, and I wanted to watch input events happen on my widget but still "fall through" to lower layers.  Is that easy?
<Saviq> mterry, sure, .accepted = false
<Saviq> mterry, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-mouseevent.html#accepted-prop
<mterry> Saviq, in my case I want to "monitor" the progress of a drag -- which would be complicated if I !accept the initial events, right?
<Saviq> mterry, not sure, but indeed you might not get subsequent events when a drag is in progress
<mterry> humph
<Saviq> mterry, or at least, you'll need to decide whether it's a drag yourself
<Saviq> mterry, just tested with http://paste.ubuntu.com/12864305/, a drag grabs the mouse indeed
<mterry> Saviq, yeah figured.  Thanks for actually testing  :)
<mterry> That makes some tutorial-redesign tricks harder
<Saviq> mterry, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-mousearea.html#propagateComposedEvents-prop *could* help, if drag is treated like a propagated event, but not sure
<Saviq> mterry, what's your use case?
<mterry> Saviq, trying to monitor the bottom-edge drag in an app so that we can fade out / hide the tutorial screen as it goes up / finishes
<mterry> Saviq, so I'd like the app to get the drag, so it can show the bottom edge screen.  And I'd like us to watch it to fade on our side (we'd only do this for a known set of apps, so we know that the app isn't doing anything weird on its side)
<mterry> Saviq, otherwise we'd need to have the app communicate to us where it's at with the drag.  Which is a complexity I'd *like* to avoid
<mterry> Since it would need to be per-app (PageWithBottomEdge still isn't in sdk)
<Saviq> mterry, oh that's not a drag even
<Saviq> mterry, DDA handles that, all touch-based
<mterry> DirecationalDRAGArea, right?   :)
<Saviq> sure, not a MouseArea.drag I meant
<Saviq> but still, likely that the touch is grabbed when it determines it wants it
<mterry> Saviq, right.  Does that change anything?  I thought the same accepted=false stuff happened for touch too?
<Saviq> dandrader|afk will know (obviously)
<mterry> Will bug him tomorrow, thanks  :)
<mterry> Maybe there's a way to fake it
<Saviq> mterry, FWIW all touch events will go through the shell, regardless of whether they're sent to the app or not
<Saviq> mterry, so maybe we need a monitoring-version of DDA, doubt it would be difficult to add
<mterry> Saviq, because the shell is the Mir parent of the app?  that's good
<Saviq> mterry, shell decides what input goes where, tes
<Saviq> yes, even
<mterry> :)
<Saviq> that's how we can do DDA in the first place, and still pass input to apps on the edges
<dandrader> Saviq, what?
<Saviq> mterry, FWIW, that approach will obviously only work if the app did not modify the bottom DDA settings
<Saviq> dandrader, long story short, we need to have a tutorial for the bottom edge that's triggered by an app that you launch, one that does have a bottom edge implemented
<Saviq> dandrader, that tut is only supposed to be an overlay, while the app in question actually works as it would normally
<Saviq> dandrader, so mterry was thinking to have a DDA on the bottom edge that would not accept any events, just monitor them
<dandrader> if it's about monitoring touch input without disturbing the input dispatching that QQuickWindow does, TouchRegistry is what you want
<dandrader> mterry, ^
<Saviq> dandrader, well, sure, but he'd have to reimplement DDA's behaviour
<dandrader> mterry, TouchRegistry::addTouchWatcher()
<mterry> hmph, my irc isn't notifiying me of highlights right now
<Saviq> dandrader, thought it would be easier to add a monitoring-only mode to DDA
 * mterry reads back
<Saviq> that being said
<dandrader> Saviq, no, let's not make DDA a do-it-all frankenstein suffering from featuritus
<Saviq> dandrader, well, better than just copying code
<dandrader> Saviq, Have an item that takes touch input but rejects them and call TouchRegistry::addTouchWatcher() instead
<dandrader> Saviq, mterry, it's not much code to do that
<Saviq> dandrader, that still means you need to replicate what DDA is doing
<Saviq> aaanyway
<dandrader> Saviq, a quite small part
<mterry> dandrader, I can take a look at that and see how bad it would be for me
<mterry> dandrader, will poke if I have questions
<Saviq> still less copypasta to just add a mode to DDA
<Saviq> butt! I'm not really happy with that approach anyway, feels like it's gonna break a lot
<mterry> Saviq, the general tutorial approach?
<Saviq> mterry, for the bottom edge, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, An item that simply monitors input coming through is not a DirectionalDragArea anymore
<mterry> Saviq, yeah...  I pushed back a bit, but they were firm.  But the design just changed (was on contract), so I'll have another go on Wednesday
<dandrader> Saviq, is something else
<Saviq> dandrader, we can rename it ;)
<mterry> Saviq, we are only going to do this for a few well-known apps that will behave well (we hope)
<Saviq> mterry, I rather meant how we want to achieve the design
<dandrader> Saviq, YourOneStopForTouchStuffItem
<Saviq> dandrader, I disagree, but let's not dwell on it
<mterry> dandrader, well to be fair, it's still acting like a directionaldragarea, just one that doesn't grab input right?
<dandrader> Saviq, besides monitoring, does it also has to tell whether the touch point is performing a directional drag?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<mterry> Saviq, monitoring input seems like it should be fine to me (as a way to implement design)
<dandrader> Saviq, ahhh, ok. now it's different...
<Saviq> we didn't explain well, sry
<Saviq> dandrader, we'd want everything DDA does, except for grabbing the input
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<mterry> dandrader, (we basically want to pretend we know what's going on with a DDA in an app)
<Saviq> mterry, especially because we're only looking at a few white-listed apps, could we not rely on the app reporting the bottom edge progress for us instead?
<dandrader> mterry, it will only work if the app is also using a DDA and that DDA is using the same recognition parameters
<Saviq> yeah, exactly
<mterry> Saviq, oh we could for sure...  But that seemed worse than monitoring to me.  We'd need to patch like 6 apps to report over... dbus?  to the shell.  Felt easier to just monitor
<dandrader> Saviq, mterry, and you still run the risk of getting it wrong if the timing is not the same
<mterry> dandrader, Saviq: I suspect the apps we're talking about are all using copies of PageWithBottomEdge somewhere...
<mterry> I haven't done a survey
<mterry> Haven't nailed down the app list with Design yet
<dandrader> mterry, this PageWithBottomEdge thing is from ui toolkit?
<mterry> dandrader, not official part of the SDK yet.  Just a class that gets copied around a lot
<mterry> dandrader, like libegg if you know GNOME stuff
<dandrader> mterry, Saviq couldn't we make this bottom edge tutorial a component that those apps use?
<Saviq> dandrader, we ~can't, since it's meant to cover indicators as well (and stop other edges)
<mterry> dandrader, the tutorial needs to cover the screen (including main / side stages).  So bigger than the app
<Saviq> mterry, well, we were to put DDA in the SDK for a while now
<dandrader> right
<mterry> dandrader, though Design wants to offer the component to apps to use for in-app tutorials too
<Saviq> mterry, so that should be the goal IMO
<mterry> Saviq, yeah...  for future stuff.  But doesn't help the shell with our redesign of the tutorial now
<Saviq> mterry, right
<dandrader> mterry, Saviq, well, the app could tell unity8 it's in tutorial mode or something so that unity8 does its part....
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that'd be a long-term goal, but would require the "thing" that's driving it to be constant (i.e. part of SDK, which is unlikely to happen in the short term)
<mterry> Eh.  Not sure that's any prettier than apps telling us about bottom drag
<dandrader> Saviq, oh, so we're talking about a quick hack then
<mterry> Especially since the strings and all that should live in one place
<mterry> dandrader, Saviq: no....  this is not a quick hack
<Saviq> just a temporary solution
<Saviq> until we arrive in a better world
<mterry> long term goal of apps having their own tutorials is separate from the shell tutorial
<mterry> Saviq, no not even temporary
<dandrader> mterry, right, apps telling us the bottom drag status would be better than this last idea of mine...
<mterry> I think there's some miscommunication
<Saviq> mterry, I meant just the bottom edge
<Saviq> mterry, not in-app tutorial
<mterry> Saviq, I still would want that in shell
<Saviq> mterry, yes, but the noop-mode of DDA
<Saviq> mterry, if we put DDA in SDK and instrument it
<Saviq> mterry, that'd be more reliable than an overlay noop DDA IMO
<mterry> Saviq, oh...  why would that be a temporary change?  regardless of where DDA lives, we'd want it to act like a no-op in this montoring case
<mterry> Saviq, although if DDA were in SDK we'd guarantee same behavior as the app...
<Saviq> mterry, I meant there would be no DDA in the shell on the bottom edge
<Saviq> mterry, if DDA from SDK would report progress on $IPC
<mterry> Saviq, oh oh, you're talking about that approach.  Sure we could do that over DBus or whatnot.  We could do that today by patching apps
<Saviq> but yeah, OTOH as you said, 6 core apps should probably *not* change the DDA parameters from the defaults
<mterry> Saviq, you really think monitoring will be flaky?
<mterry> I probably need to survey the apps and see what their drag code looks like
<Saviq> mterry, no, just feels really weird ;)
<mterry> Saviq, I was surprised to see that SDK 1.3 added BottomEdgeHint but not PageWithBottomEdge.  Felt like a weird half stp
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-20
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed the background tests in tst_Shell (lp:~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor).
<Saviq> dandrader, ack, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, last issue I found is that we broke something with input, when autopilot tries to drag indicators down, it fails half of the time (the indicator panel is not pulled down to the end)
<Saviq> dandrader, I thought it was touch resampling, but isn't, trying to bisect now
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm... don't know what could be affecting this
<dandrader> will be back in ~ 2 hours
<Saviq> nothing else jumps out as could cause something like that, but it's unfortunately reliable - a test that drags indicators down passes fine on trunk, but fails ~50% in silo 22
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah I thought it's early for you ;)
<Saviq> 4am?
<Saviq> mzanetti, fyi ↑↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're aware of the deadlock on shutdown gerry found with silo22, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> greyback: so the object is not being deleted
<tsdgeos> by the deleteLater
<greyback> tsdgeos: which is strange. deleteLater sticks event on gui event loop, might the gui thread be blocked before it manages to process that event?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i thoguht the same, but yes and no
<tsdgeos> yes the gui thread is blocked since it's the thread calling the destructor
<tsdgeos> no since the object doesn't live in the guy thread, it lives in the thread we're trying to quit
<tsdgeos> s/guy/gui :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you know if any changes to event porcessing in the silo?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have a "big diff" of what the silo introduces
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I have a branch that reproduces what the train did (until robru fixes bug #1348531)
<ubot5> bug 1348531 in CI Train [cu2d] "Silo branches should be public" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348531
<Saviq> tsdgeos, interested?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nope. The only thing coming to mind is the shutdown sequence might be more time consuming on the gui thread
<tsdgeos> Saviq: guess so yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, unity8 or qtmir?
 * greyback upvoting that bug
<Saviq> greyback, robru said it should be done within days
<tsdgeos> both?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack, gimme 5
<greyback> Saviq: bit of a nudge never hurts ;)
<robru> Saviq: yeah this week or next week. I unfortunately have higher priorities but I really want to get that one done.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity8/req-445
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~lukas-kde/qtmir/wheelEvent
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/qtmir/req-445
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback, fwiw it is qtmir that causes the deadlock, downgrading it to overlay version helps
<Saviq> also the touch issue it seems, /me bisects
<Saviq> but eyeballs touch_tracing
<tsdgeos> there's something very wweird with threads
<tsdgeos> greyback: if you kill it while the locker is on the bt is different
<tsdgeos> it's stuck at
<tsdgeos> #3  0xb63366ce in QThreadPoolPrivate::waitForDone(int) () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Core.so.5
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good find!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I should have the actual MP that caused this soon
<Saviq> maybe shines a light on something
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah this is most likely qtmir's fault
<greyback> am just confused how it impacts that thread
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> maybe it's locked inside a request itself
<tsdgeos> that's why the object is not deleted
<tsdgeos> because the thhread doesn't go back to it's event loop
<tsdgeos> that makes sense
 * tsdgeos adds some debug
<tsdgeos> QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running
<tsdgeos> that's bad
<tsdgeos> but may be a red herring
 * tsdgeos checks if we have that too without silo 22
<Saviq> greyback_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12875877/ ??
<greyback_> Saviq: building manually? You need a cmake switch for GL/GLES
<Saviq> native qtmir build on flo
<Saviq> greyback_, dpkg-buildpackage should take care of it for me?
<greyback_>  -DUSE_OPENGL_BUT_LINK_AGAINST_OPENGLES=1
<greyback_> oh yes it should
<Saviq> lemme clean
<tsdgeos> yes it's there without silo 22 so "QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running" is probably not it
<greyback_> ok
<tsdgeos> still worth fixing probably thoug
<tsdgeos> so no the thread doesn't seem to be busy either :S
<Saviq> greyback_, looks like dednick's debian/rules simplifications break manual armhf dpkg-builds somehow
<greyback_> Saviq: darn. Odd CI is happy though
<Saviq> greyback_, indeed
<greyback_> dednick: ^^ able to have a look?
<Saviq> dednick, when dpkg-buildpackage'ing qtmir with your cmake bits I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12875877/
<dednick> hmmm
<dednick> let me look quick
<Saviq> owait
 * Saviq didn't look closely maybe
<Saviq> arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<greyback_> you were still getting linker errors
<Saviq> dednick, not after I cleaned I think
<dednick> ah. k
<Saviq> greyback_, rather ↑
<greyback_> Saviq: -DNO_TESTS=1 helps avoid that
<Saviq> kk
<greyback_> until we land dednick's test refactoring
<dednick> hm. latest CI not happy.
<dednick> oh. it's multimonitoe
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I think it's fine after all
<Saviq> just I got lost in the build errors
<dednick> ok
<Saviq> greyback_, that's OOM?
<greyback_> Saviq: yeah
<greyback_> tsdgeos: I suspect that the mir server thread isn't shutting down. I'm seeing no evidence mir is even trying to shut down on sigstop, it only appears to capture the signal
<tsdgeos> greyback_: but what changed?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: I dunno yet. a lot of code changed. This is something I checked a month ago (and was ok), but not recently
<tsdgeos> mhmm
<tsdgeos> QCoreApplication::postEvent can't find the dispatcher
<Saviq> greyback_, tsdgeos, my current suspect is touch_tracing
<greyback_> tsdgeos: might explain things. QCoreApp::quit() is being called by mir, which should go through event loop, make qt start shutting down, whih will ask mir to quit at the right time
<Saviq> hmm not for the indicator drag though :/
<Saviq> but I built r394 from lp:~unity-team/qtmir/req-445 and no more hang on shutdown
<Saviq> checking r395 now to confirm
<tsdgeos> food!
<Saviq> +1, and filing tax report
<Saviq> grr no
<Saviq> ok I take all that back
<Saviq> qtmir old or new, there's a deadlock in new unity8, so bisecting that again
<seb128> ltinkl, I think you fix from https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-settings-components/extractPo is slightly incomplete, you need a "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes" in debian/control for the template to be imported by launchpad on package build
<seb128> ltinkl, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-settings-components
<ltinkl> seb128, will have a look
<seb128> ltinkl, thanks
<ltinkl> seb128, should I update the MP or file a new one?
<seb128> ltinkl, that one landed so I guess a new one
<ltinkl> seb128, ok
<greyback_> Saviq: have you a branch with silo22 unity8 handy?
<Saviq> greyback_, lp:~unity-team/unity8/req-445
<greyback_> thanks
<ltinkl> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-settings-components/langpack/+merge/275017
 * Saviq really going out now
<seb128> ltinkl, comment approved, I'm not in a team that allows me to change the mp status though
<seb128> Saviq might be able to help there
<ltinkl> :)
<greyback_> seb128: ltinkl: done
<ltinkl> greyback_, great, thx
<seb128> thanks
<mterry> tsdgeos, does your use_sdk_13 branch really fix bug 1449628?  (it's marked as doing so, but that would surprise me unless you did extra logic beyond 1.3 porting)
<ubot5> bug 1449628 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Icons] X-Ubuntu-Splash-Color=#ffffff yields #f5f5f5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449628
<tsdgeos> mterry: it does
<mterry> Oh nice  :)  Side benefit
<tsdgeos> mterry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/revision/1856
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how did you try with an older qtmir? here it wants to uninstall unity8 if i do so
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm all for it, that paper overlay was dumb in my opinion, but is Design OK with dropping it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, install unity8-fake-env
<mterry> Well, not dumb.  Just poorly applied
<tsdgeos> mterry: read the log ;) "Update with new SDK 1.3 MainViewStyle.qml looks"
<tsdgeos> we're not doing anything that SDK doesn't do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in any case, it seems qtmir isn't the culrpit after all, I had a weird mix of locally built packages
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah but before we did do stuff the sdk didn't do  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: not really
<tsdgeos> mterry: what did we do?
<tsdgeos> the paper was part of the SDK 1.2
<mterry> tsdgeos, it was?  It looked like we were loading graphics/background_paper.png ourselves in that commit you linked
<tsdgeos> yes because we're that smart and decided to copy the png file
<tsdgeos> but if you care to check  SDK 1.2 MainViewStyle.qml you'll see it does the same
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK cool.  :)   Thanks for walking me through it.  That's been a bugbear of mine for a while on my own apps that have white in their app icons
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have you been able to find which rev makes it break?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not yet, wasted some time on qtmir which wasn't to blame, still a few rebase cycles away
<tsdgeos> i'm a bit a lost of why the event isn't being delivered
<greyback_> as am i
<tsdgeos> all i can see it now i'd blame glib going crazy
<tsdgeos> since it seems really we post it to the thread event loop and it's there but it's never sent back
<tsdgeos> which may mean we do something weird somewhere else that confuses glib
<tsdgeos> i tried valgrind but it says nothing memory wise
<tsdgeos> not sure if helgrind would make sense
<greyback_> tsdgeos: mir uses glib for its event loop. I believe glib does fancy things consolidating event loops. Could it be mir asking glib to quit the event loop, is also quitting qt's event loop?
<greyback_> I might be on the wrong track tho
<tsdgeos> greyback_: no idea, it could, but then unity8 is the only culprit, it's the unity8 packages that introduce the regressio
<tsdgeos> n
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback_, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor/+merge/273829
<Saviq> must be the two windows (per-screen) make things go wrong
<Saviq> IIRC thread/renderer per window?
<tsdgeos> so the delete view is gone
<tsdgeos> that changes destruction order of stuff
<tsdgeos> may as well be that
<tsdgeos> probably is that tbh
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, ↑
<greyback_> tsdgeos: the view is wrapped with a scoped pointer, it should be deleted
<tsdgeos> greyback_: nobody says it's not being deleted
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i'm saying the delete order *changed*
<greyback_> true
<Saviq> greyback_, I think we had the explicit delete there for exactly that reason
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will play with explicit deletion of the quickviews
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm set up quite well for testing, so whenever you're ready
<tsdgeos> greyback_: the arguments thing is not caused by passing the '\0' instead of nullptr i have in some branch, right?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: no, a bit more involved, passing args to mir, mir will remove things it understands, then ensure qt gets the remainder
<tsdgeos> k
<greyback_> tsdgeos: it's rough, but works https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-cmdline-args/+merge/274954
<tsdgeos> :D
<greyback_> Saviq: tsdgeos: replacing the main.cpp with the one from trunk, the shutdown hang goes away (replaced with a crash, yay http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877293/)
<tsdgeos> "good"? :D
<greyback_> that might be consequence of me running unity8 by hand (i.e. upstart not doing it)
<greyback_> dandrader: ^
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, pushed the "hanging on shutdown" fix to lp:~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor.
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> dandrader, the mouse issue seems to be qtmir after all, bisecting now to see which MP
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, nevermind. still hanging. it was segfaulting before :)
<Saviq> kk, not holding breath
<ltinkl> dandrader, http://developer.kde.org/~lukas/screenshots/unity8/screenshot20151019_164547260.png
<ltinkl> dandrader, notice the window resize cursor :)
<greyback_> dandrader: it improves things a little for me, I get crash now deleting mouseTouchAdapter
<dandrader> ltinkl, yes. I've seen this kind of problem before
<dandrader> ltinkl, dialog (or its background) has also to consume hover events
<Saviq> ltinkl, you need to not paste screenshots in Czech, I can't wipe my screen all the time ;P
<ltinkl> Saviq, tsk tsk
<dandrader> ltinkl, yeah, looks like your text strings are corrupted as well :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, perfectly fine
<ltinkl> :)
<dandrader> like showing random memory or something
<Saviq> worse, even
<ltinkl> yeah yeah
<ltinkl> I get that feeling when seeing Polish text as well
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah still hanging when I fix crash on deletion
<ltinkl> Saviq, the truth is, Polish looks exactly the same Czech used to be written in 15th century, not kidding
<Saviq> ltinkl, it shoulda stayed that way :D
<Saviq> ltinkl, for us, most Czech words are like some funny versions of our "real" words
<ltinkl> Saviq, we're a lazy bunch, that's why we invented those carons
<Saviq> ltinkl, oh we have plenty of those ourselves, even ones not used anywhere else in the world
<Saviq> ltinkl, but it's not even about those
<ltinkl> Saviq, yea I know, we don't have many of them
<dandrader> hhmmmm that shows in my stack trace: QSqlResult::setLastError(QSqlError const&) () at kernel/qsqlresult.cpp:391
<dandrader> might be the window geometry saving logic
<ltinkl> The caron evolved from the dot above diacritic, which Jan Hus introduced into Czech orthography (along with the acute accent) in his De Orthographia Bohemica (1412)
<ltinkl> says wikipedia
<dandrader> which is async
<dandrader> well, better crashing than hanging forever I guess :)
<Saviq> let's just signal(SIGABRT) ;)
<Saviq> errors.ubuntu.com will love us for that :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: wyh do you need widgetMargins: -units.gu(1) ?
<tsdgeos> shoouldn't it just be 0?
<tsdgeos> it being -1 is weird since it still means it's coupled somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1507769 is coming our way
<ubot5> bug 1507769 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App store does not display images" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507769
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i saw it, not very reproducible bug being jumped around :D
<Saviq> indeed
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's the row
<cimi> tsdgeos, Preview.qml puts widgets with spacing or a margins iirc
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd say it's
<tsdgeos>                         leftMargin: units.gu(1)
<tsdgeos>                         rightMargin: units.gu(1)
<tsdgeos> shouldn't those be widgetmargins?
<tsdgeos> cimi: lol ignore i was looking at the wrong code
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, tsdgeos removing the logic to save window state on destruction I get this: http://pastebin.com/C4skrYQm
<dandrader> (ubuntu pastebin wasn't  working)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is this deleting the view before the app?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<greyback_> dandrader: can you share your patch?
<tsdgeos> cimi: meh, it still sucks that we need to have that -1 :/
<dandrader> greyback_, I pushed it
<greyback_> ok
<dandrader> greyback_, plus this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877457/
<cimi> tsdgeos, other ideas?
<tsdgeos> cimi: the only think i can think of is passing down the parentMargins in a var and using those in the code with -
<tsdgeos> if we make that var 0 by default and set it to 1 when inside the row
<tsdgeos> it helps a bit with reusability
<tsdgeos> but i may be overthinking this
<tsdgeos> cimi: does this need a silo or i just get the top branch and try it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, for the preview no, for the sharing we have no scopes using it
<greyback_> dandrader|afk: I'm seeing no impact from your patches, things still locking up with the same backtrace
<greyback_> I didn't get a fail with the google protobuf
<tsdgeos> greyback_: Saviq: this deadlock thingie was not found by any test right? or was it?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: autopilot found it I believe
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback_, well, *if* it would actually run in CI
<Saviq> the only result would be longer autopilot times
<Saviq> because upstart SIGKILLs after 60s or so
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> *but*
<Saviq> we have a crazy timeout set out in autopilot waiting for shutdown
<Saviq> we should reduce that to a sane value now that we're actually shutting down fine
<Saviq> and probably wait for the SIGKILL anyway, otherwise we'd try to start the next test before the previous one completed
<greyback_> dandrader|afk: I think you forgot to delete the QQmlEngine
<greyback_> that fixes the hang, but brings me back to the crash with dbus errors
<greyback_> and I managed to hit the google protobuf fail
<Saviq> mterry, fyi, zsombi's beginning Ubuntu.Gestures migration to UITK right now
<Saviq> if that affects OOBE at all
<ltinkl> Saviq, the tutorial yes, the wizard not
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, I was just thinking the bottom edge tutorial, we were discussing the two possible approaches (shell monitoring the gesture vs. app reporting progress)
<Saviq> so just wanted to let him know what's happening there
<mterry> Saviq, ok cool
<mterry> That would help with consolidation if we do IPC to unity8
<dandrader> greyback_, ah, good one. interesting I wasn't getting a hang even though I wasn't deleting the qml engine
<dandrader> greyback_, but it wasn't leaking as the application was the parent
<dandrader> greyback_, well, now it does as I stopped deleting the application, like in lp:unity8
<dandrader> greyback_, and unity-system-compositor hangs around for a while before finally going away
<dandrader> maybe crashing as well... gonna check
<Saviq> greyback_, looks like qtmir/multimonitor is what breaks input so that autopilot panel tests don't pass (the panel gets stuck a few pixels above the bottom edge, suggesting there was no TouchEnd when the autopilot finger went offscreen)
<Saviq> just compiling qtmir @ multimonitor to verify, but that's my current thinking (and makes sense because there's quite a bit of input happening?)
<Saviq> will also get you output from TouchRegistry / DDA debug
<Saviq> dandrader, fyi, you're off the hook for the autopilot issue ↑
<Saviq> (looks like)
<dandrader> Saviq, does unity8 handle SIGTERM?
<Saviq> dandrader, Mir does
<dandrader> ah, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, then unity8 is told to shut down
<dandrader> Saviq, so qtmir calls QGuiApplication::quit()?
 * dandrader greps qtmir code
<Saviq> dandrader, our main does atm
<Saviq> as in unity8's
<Saviq> dandrader, main.cpp:119
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure what's the purpose of this line. qtmir does call QCoreApplication::quit
<dandrader> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878228/
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, I think it might be the case where it's Qt that wants to quit
<Saviq> dandrader, when closing the session
<Saviq> we're not handling a signal then
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<Saviq> dandrader, QQmlEngine::quit() is emitted when you call Qt.quit() in qml
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, qtmir quits when mir handles a SIGTERM, while unity8 quits when Qt.quit() is called
<dandrader> Saviq, as for the  google::protobuf::ShutdownProtobufLibrary() segfault. I think we will need alan_g's help
<Saviq> dandrader, so we're not hanging, but crashing now?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, I can ~live with that...
<robin-hero> Hey! I'd like to try unity8 on my laptop, but I can't find the desktop-next images.
<robin-hero> Where can I find it?
<davmor2> robin-hero: I think they are removed as no-one was really working on it, since the plan changed to move to snappy for the base of unity8 aiui
<robin-hero> davmor2: So I can't test the actual progress?
<davmor2> robin-hero: no idea
<dandrader> robin-hero, install unity8-desktop-session-mir package and then a new session type will appear on the lightdm greeter: "Unity8-Mir"
<robin-hero> dandrader: Thanks, but I don't want to install it, just want to test the live session :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: it's in an lxc container so you can dump it afterwards I guess
<robin-hero> davmor2: But I have Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, is it not to "old"?
<greyback> dandrader: about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878228/, it is Mir which first gets the SIGTERM signal, and calls that lambda. But we don't shut down mir immediately, instead we tell Qt to shut down, and Qt shuts down the mir server at the right time (i.e. at QPA unload, which is after all windows & gl contexts have been released)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-21
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: so do we have the green light on SDK 1.3? should someone actually review/approve the branch?
<mzanetti> I don't know... haven't got any update on the mail thread I asked this a couple of times
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> once they decide it'll be urgent
<tsdgeos> i'm seeing it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: Mirv: i guess there's decision on what to do with the audio role patches either, right'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll talk to Pat today re: 1.3
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, no word on the audio roles yet, mzanetti do you have an idea how public the audioRole property got?
<mzanetti> no, not really
<mzanetti> well, I've seen the patch is being worked on in akerselva.
<mzanetti> but the last status meeting for that was during my holidays.
<mzanetti> Mirv, do you know something? ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant in Ubuntu
<Saviq> as we introduced it before it was upstream
 * Saviq fwds thread
<mzanetti> right, what's the problem with that?
<Saviq> greyback, I wasn't able to reproduce https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitor/+merge/272912/comments/694792 with my finger, but it's quite reliable with autopilot, will you have a look?
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> greyback, if I'd have to guess, it's as if it gets tricked on window boundary or some such
<Saviq> so when the touch ends exactly on window edge, the event is lost
<Saviq> greyback, did you guys talk with alan_g about the protobuf crash?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the problem is the api is not the same
<tsdgeos> and QML not having ifdefs makes our live interestin
<tsdgeos> g
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> Saviq: not yet. qtmir with simpler shell doesn't exhibit that crash, and the dbus error should be fixed first imo
<Saviq> greyback, do we have a plan of attack (mostly asking if we're trying to fix for silo 22 or not)
<Saviq> ?
<greyback> Saviq: well I am trying to fix it, but it can wait until after silo22. the AP fail will be fixed first
<Saviq> ack
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq mzanetti: no decision, I'd appreciate a decision though... but it doesn't seem anyone can define what's "public" or not. I doubt bzoltan_ knows that "SDK" has a audio role API in the first place, but I don't know how it'd be marked as "private" either. if we download all store apps we'd know if anything besides clock uses it though.
<Mirv> mzanetti: so the problem is that we first patched qtmultimedia in June before submitting it upstream, and it wasn't accepted as is - a good example why upstreaming first should be a priority, but the feature was I guess OTA targeted at the time
<Mirv> mzanetti: so now we have the upstream API but current vivid-overlay using our obsolete API
<mzanetti> yes, I know that stuff
<Saviq> Mirv, I think popey could help us with finding out, popey, could you `grep -r audioRole` on all your installed clicks? :)
<Mirv> Saviq: ah :)
<mzanetti> but if I read saviq's mail correctly, the problem is already happening in unity alone
<mzanetti> and the clock app
<mzanetti> as wily and vivid wouldn't switch at the same time
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, but how we deal with it depends on whether it's public or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, because if it's not, we can make the switch quietly, in one go, when going to new framework
<mzanetti> right.. it's not documented at least...
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise we need to support both for a period of time and go through a full deprecation process
<mzanetti> ok. right... so we'd backport the official upstream patch and change unity and clock if noone else uses it
<mzanetti> ok, yes. popey to the rescue here!
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and when 5.5 is in a framework, we'd transition there and could drop the 5.4 patch if we still cared about it
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> yeah, let's see if our assumption is correct (that noone else uses it) and do the switch quietly if so
<Saviq> unfortunately unless we get a framework with the 5.4-backported patch, we should support enums both old and new
<Saviq> otherwise clock will break for people
<popey> wat
<popey> okay
<mzanetti> popey, can you please grep through apps and see if someone uses the role property on Audio or SoundEffect elements
<Saviq> grep -r audioRole
<Saviq> mzanetti, you've a commented out line in MvM btw ;)
<mzanetti> I'm sure there are
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, zbenjamin bug #1508363
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<tsdgeos> k
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah... I think I've tried that roles stuff as an outcome of the bug reports but as you know, don't think it makes sense to use in apps
<mzanetti> unless it's the alarm app
<mzanetti> curios how I ended up using the enum... back then it should've been the string version, no?
<popey> Saviq: mzanetti running now, takes a while
<mzanetti> popey, cool, thanks a lot
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have enums, too, just different ones
<Saviq> popey, could also use your input on bug #1508363 - whether I've missed an app we should take care of
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<popey> haha, you're going to incur the wrath of s eb128 :)
<Mirv> mzanetti: old patch http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtmultimedia.git/patch/?id=d5149eefcd093d96be3191d5f8a7f622f788e1f4 new patch http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtmultimedia.git/plain/debian/patches/Add-audio-role-API-to-QMediaPlayer.patch?h=ubuntu
<zbenjamin> Saviq: thx
<Mirv> Saviq: mzanetti: jhodapp mentioned something about "as long as it maps to same pulseaudio role" (or something), is there something that needs to be takent into account for mapping from old role to new role? I mapped AlertRole -> NotificationRole in my qtubuntu-camera and qtubuntu-media MP:s
<popey> Saviq: mzanetti only 3 apps use audioRole, mvm, clock, dropping letters.
<mzanetti> popey, mvm has it commented out...
<Mirv> popey: thanks! and isn't mvm's commented out?
<popey> I didn't grep for that
<popey> just for the existence of audioRole anywhere in the source
<Mirv> dropping letters does use it, as does clock
<Mirv> dropping letters might be erronous I think
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> popey, is dropping letters in your lordship?
<popey> yeah
<Mirv> mzanetti: so I could offer an MP to remove the audio role usage?
<popey> yeah, if there's a merge for dl I can deal with it
<mzanetti> ack, we'll drop it from there...
<Saviq> ok so looks like we've a plan
 * Saviq replies to thread
<Mirv> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/dropping-letters/drop_audiorole_usage/+merge/275150
<popey> that was quick :)
<mzanetti> so that means we've to land unity8, clock and qt in one silo soon. Mirv, are you preparing that too?
<popey> bad timing
<popey> we literally uploaded clock to the store yesterday
<Saviq> mzanetti, not *that* easy
<mzanetti> heh... popey not happening really soon
<Saviq> mzanetti, clock is a click, there's no fwork for it to depend on
<mzanetti> oh right... clock is a click
<popey> ok
 * Saviq types an email right now
<Mirv> mzanetti: regarding silo, also qtubuntu-media and qtubuntu-camera. the clock is the problem.
<mzanetti> I'm actually wondering where the clock uses this role... I thought it uses the Alarms api which would then set the role implicitly...
<Mirv> I wonder if we could bypass the problem by doing some special trick in Clock where it _does_ detect the API version at runtime
<Mirv> even thought QML per se doesn't have #ifdef
<mzanetti> yeah... should be possible with a loader I'd think
<mzanetti> ah, it uses it for demoing the alarm ringtone
<Mirv> because that would skip the need for supporting two API:s at the same time and _still_ not being 100% sure everyone has upgraded to OTA+2 before updating the clock
<mzanetti> fair enough I guess...
<Mirv> mzanetti: but Alarm api apparently doesn't use the Qt role api anyway?
<Mirv> mzanetti: hmm.. yeah, I guess it's fair enough if one has phone muted but wants to preview alarm sounds anyway
<mzanetti> actually... thinking of it... I'm not so sure...
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't think it's possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, we could try to create a component with 5.5 import
<mzanetti> if I have my phone in silent mode, the preview probably shouldn't ring, while the actual alarm should... but maybe that's just me... there's a discussion on this on the ML
<Saviq> and fall back to the 5.4 component
<Saviq> as the new import should fail
<mzanetti> would need to try
<Saviq> mzanetti, please have a look, that would simplify our lives a lot
<mzanetti> as it's an enum we might could make it might fail compilation
<mzanetti> and catch that with a loader's error state
<mzanetti> will do
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but one enum is in 5.0/5.4 import, the other on 5.5
<Saviq> so this is what we need to hinge on
<Saviq> whether 5.5 import succeeds
<Mirv> Saviq: my first thoughts are always a shell script that sed:s the qml file before starting qmlscene :) (not sure if click allows a shell script as the file to execute)
<Saviq> Mirv, it does, but let's not ;)
<mzanetti> :D
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, what about the backport of the patch to qtmultimedia 5.4.2/5.4.1, doesn't the import stay at 5.4 by default?
<Saviq> Mirv, doesn't really help because clock needs to be able to depend on an appropriate framework
<Mirv> there's also #define QAudioRoleControl_iid "org.qt-project.qt.audiorolecontrol/5.5" in the new patch
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, I just mean regarding the detection on which one is in use
<Mirv> (and Q_MEDIA_DECLARE_CONTROL(QAudioRoleControl, QAudioRoleControl_iid))
<Saviq> Mirv, let's see what we can do
<Saviq> Mirv, but anyway, unless it's in both 5.4 and 5.5 on the same import, doesn't really help us
<greyback> Saviq: on the qtmir breaking AP thing, it appears AP is sending input events which are physically impossible: on my arale, it sends x=1048.09,y=1920.35 at the bottom of the gesture. QtMir used to pass that to Qt anyway, and I'll make it do that again. But that would need fixing in the AP test
<greyback> s/I'll make it/I can make it/
<Saviq> greyback, oh interesting
<greyback> I think fixing the AP test would be most correct
<Saviq> greyback, I actually wonder if that should be "fixing AP", rather than the test
<greyback> Saviq: well if you're on desktop, it's ok to drag outside the window.
<Saviq> greyback, AP deals with screen, not window
<greyback> yeah, good point
<Saviq> greyback, not sure it should ever send events outside the screen
<Saviq> to emulate the finger better, it should send TouchEnd at screen boundary
<greyback> no use comes to mind
<greyback> Saviq: I'm going to fix the test and log an AP bug, unless you have objections?
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<greyback> was that the only AP test I broke?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, didn't see any other
<greyback> cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12884817/ seems to work
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd need something like this in u8 too, then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, #ifdef in QML: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12884817/ ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he he
<tsdgeos> my internet is borked again today :/
<Saviq> if something looks stupid but works, it's not stupid
<tsdgeos> it just failed when i was donating at https://www.michaeljfox.org/get-involved/donation2.php and then it seems they don't accept spanish cards (or at least i had errors with the three of them)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should probably try 5.5 first, as 5.4 import will work in 5.5 too, just not have the audioRole property
<tsdgeos> or should actaully assign the role
<cimi> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> cimi: hi
<cimi> tsdgeos, so I started doing what you said about the toolbar, then I realised why I didn't share the toolbar code at first sight :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, I believe we will add other content there, not just sharing
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> so more reason to share it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, so what I can do is creating a small toolbar, black
<cimi> tsdgeos, and then add the sharing button inside
<cimi> it will look quite the same of Rect { black } but under a Toolbar name
<tsdgeos> cimi: but why not with the button inside?
<cimi> tsdgeos, mmm we can do that too
<cimi> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> cimi: also is really the design "always toolbar on overlapping the content"?
<tsdgeos> seems a bit intrusive to me
<cimi> tsdgeos, designs are changing.. but so far it seems
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> Saviq: ok so technically AP not at fault here, somehow some floating point noise appears between AP requesting an event, and it appearing to qtmir
<greyback> Saviq: how about I make quick workaround in qtmir, and allow time to investigate it properly after?
<Saviq> greyback, wfm
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: mzanetti: I went ahead and built qtmultimedia 5.4.2 & 5.4.1 in silo 059 after rebasing the patch to them. I can soon build the qtubuntu-camera and qtubuntu-media MP:s in there, after which it should be testable (by commenting out the two audio role:s in unity8 qml:s) in theory on both wily and vivid. please instruct what needs to be done if you want "5.5" import to work on the 5.4 or som
<Mirv> ething.
<Mirv> like, if the backports are just backported to 5.4, then they're available via QtMultimedia 5.4 if I'm not incorrect (although I still don't know what needs to be done to use those "revision: 1" properties)
<mzanetti> ack, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, I don't think we should change 5.4 at all in this case
<Saviq> Mirv, because there's no way for clock app to depend on pre-rebase or post-rebase 5.4
<Saviq> Mirv, we should leave 5.4 be, but make all projects work with 5.5 as well
<Mirv> Saviq: right, I was wondering about this - so you'd mean we'd actually ship the old API until the rebase on 16.04?
<Mirv> I'll keep the silo there in case you change your mind, but ok :)
<Saviq> Mirv, until we have a framework for clock app to depend on
<Mirv> Saviq: 5.5 is unlikely to land in vivid-overlay (not impossible though, I'll provide a PPA once wily+1 landing of 5.5 is done)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, that means it won't ever provide a framework higher than 15.04 IIUC
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, until we have a framework with 5.5, we need to leave 5.4 be
<Saviq> Mirv, we *could* rebase 5.4 if we publish a new framework with 5.4 at some point
<Saviq> but that wouldn't change much in the "import 5.4 or 5.5" situation, just the enum renames
<Mirv> Saviq: right, so those are the options. I guess there's no other downside to waiting for 5.5 than the possibility of some new app(s) starting to use the undocumented API
<Mirv> so, we need just patched Unity 8 and Clock before 5.5.1 lands to wily+1
<Mirv> and it'd be nice if someone could review https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu-camera/support_new_audiorole_api/+merge/273791 + https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu-media/port_to_new_audio_role_api/+merge/273392 so those could be landed too
<Mirv> probably together with the Unity 8
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, I think Jim should do the reviews there, no?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I asked him last week, he said to be doing them "later today" back then :)
<Mirv> I need to re-ping him
<Saviq> :)
<mzanetti> hmm... now there's something odd...
<mzanetti> Saviq, so there is "alarm" role and "alert" role
<mzanetti> I would think the actual alarm uses the alarm role
<mzanetti> so why does the preview then use the alert?
<Saviq> I'd say a bug
<mzanetti> if so, it's not representative for the actual alarm anyways and probably should just use the multimedia role
<Saviq> alert, alarm, close enough to confuse the two
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd say it should use the alarm role
<mzanetti> the new api doesn't even seem to have Alert any more
<Mirv> mzanetti: I thought the NotificationRole would be the new alert, kind of
<Saviq> yeah that's == notification or so
<mzanetti> I'm still not sure the preview should actually use the alarm role...
<Saviq> bzr qblame and see who added it
<mzanetti> nik90
<mzanetti> who seems to be mostly away nowadays
<Mirv> so, I removed the qtmultimedia again from 059 and building qtubuntu-camera and qtubuntu-media MP:s there instead... and unity8 can be added.
<mzanetti> Mirv, I think i'd be easiest if we do the switch with 5.4 -> 5.5
<mzanetti> not backporting the new api to 5.4
<Saviq> yeah, we discussed this
<Saviq> just above
<Saviq> no change to 5.4
<Mirv> mzanetti: it's the easiest, just need runtime detection for Unity 8 + Clock in addition to those qtubuntu-camera/media landings.
<Mirv> I modified the 059 description accordingly
<Saviq> mzanetti, the alarm volume is set in the clock app, I'd say it should use that volume when previewing the alarm
<Saviq> mzanetti, huh, doesn't alert == ringtone?
<Saviq> is anything using the alert role for real?
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> ok alert == ringtone
<Saviq> but when previewing, somehow ignores silent mode
<mzanetti> ...
<mzanetti> I tell you...
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> any case, it *should* use the alarm role IMO
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitorAPfix/+merge/275170 - works locally
<Saviq> greyback, conflicts?
<Saviq> or at least LP got weird
<greyback> Saviq: LP confused
<greyback> merges locally just fine
<Saviq> ugh for the workaround
<greyback> I know
<Saviq> but ok
<greyback> it's emulating previous behaviour
<ltinkl> greyback, try the suggestion I posted as a comment, to see if it fixes the test
 * ltinkl is curious about the whole method
<greyback> ltinkl: nice idea, but the bug is that the QPoint going in is physically outside the window
<greyback> the input coordinates that AP injects comes out to QtMir different
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1508415 the bug I logged
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508415 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "AP input events sometimes positioned outside screen geometry" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> jhodapp: hey! could you review/top-approve the qtvideo-node, qtubuntu-camera and qtubuntu-media branches that we talked about last week? I'd like to land the last two before-hand already (they have #ifdef:s so nothing changes for 5.4)
<Mirv> I just updated the qtubuntu-media since there were new changes in trunk
<jhodapp> Mirv, sure thing...been meaning to do that, apologies for the delay. I'll take a look my afternoon today
<Mirv> ok!
<cimi> tsdgeos, fixed both issues btw
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: mzanetti: in other news, ok look that beauty https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+packages (while LP hasn't updated yet the published ones). that is, I got Qt 5.5.1 far enough to run on the phone (with audio role hand edited out) so I'm getting rid of the temporary 5.5.1 PPA - 012 will be 5.5.1 from now on.
<Saviq> ETOOMANYBUILDS
<Mirv> oh f*ck, 22.5GB out of 20.0GB used
<Mirv> that means next builds will fail. hmm, I should either reach out or wait for the old ones to be deleted.
<greyback> Saviq: consulting with alan_g, suspect that protobuf crash due to mir & mesa on desktop. It's not happening on phone.
<Saviq> greyback, oh good
<Saviq> greyback, you mentioned a dbus error though?
<greyback> Saviq: it's non fatal
<Saviq> greyback, silo 22 is rebuilding right now, unless something else big jumps out at us, I wanna make ready for QA this evening
<greyback> Saviq: sounds good to me
<tsdgeos> the dependent branches link in launcphad has been fixed \o/
<tsdgeos> and then unfixed :?
<tsdgeos> i guess they found a regression :/
<Saviq> ok I need food
<greyback> tsdgeos: did you ask once where the "QThread: Destroyed while thread still running" log message was coming from? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1508485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508485 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running" printed on shutdown" [Low,New]
<tsdgeos> greyback: didn't ask, i know where it comes, just saying we should fix it :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: lol ok
<greyback> well we have a bug now!
<greyback> so it's as good as fixed :D
<tsdgeos> \o/
<bloomandivy> how do i find unity on my ubuntu desktop computer by chance?
<greyback> bloomandivy: what do you mean "by chance"?  Had you removed unity, and it was re-installed?
<bloomandivy> i don't know, i got the computer from someone and don't know where it would even be located
<greyback> bloomandivy: "unity" is the name of the default desktop shell, which is the thing you see after you log in.
<greyback> unless your computer was customized to use a different one
<bloomandivy> oh that isn't pulling up, maybe it was uninstalled....hmm
<bloomandivy> let me see if i can download it from ubuntu software center
<greyback> it's possible to have several desktop shells installed (like gnome3, kde...). You get to choose which one at the log-in screen - see here: http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Unity-Greeter-0.2.1-LightDM-Ubuntu-12.04-LTS-Precise-Pangolin.jpg
<bloomandivy> thanks
<tsdgeos> hmmm, guys what's your opinion on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_cropped_image_binding_loop/+merge/275199
<tsdgeos> it fixes the binding loop by removing the binding :D
<tsdgeos> i guess it's a bit more performant since it doesn't need to print out stuff
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: cimi: ↑↑↑
<mzanetti> well, +1 for removing a warning... not so much for the verbosity of the code... but if it works, I guess I'm ok with it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a shame, QML should just deal with that
<tsdgeos> actaully the old code had a loop indeed
<tsdgeos> in which changing one value had the effect of changing that value
<tsdgeos> but then i changed the code to
<tsdgeos> readonly property bool useHeight: (implicitWidth / implicitHeight) > (width / height)
<tsdgeos> which doesn't really loo
<tsdgeos> p
<tsdgeos> and still complained
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, I still see a hang on exit in silo 22, maybe not as reproducible, and I think limited to krillin atm, but still happens
<greyback> Saviq: logs and a backtrace would be good
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, as soon as ap completes
<tsdgeos> basically this also has the binding loop warning
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12886275/
<tsdgeos> which is "true"
<tsdgeos> looks like a loop
<tsdgeos> but it isn't
<Saviq> well, yeah, QML treats everything that means it has to recalculate itself as a loop
<Saviq> so iHeight changes → useHeight changes → iHeight changes →...
<Saviq> even if not all of those actually changes
<tsdgeos> right, i think it should only complain on the actual "it changes"
<tsdgeos> greyback: not sure which explanation to add "don't do this it'll create warnings about a binding loop"
<tsdgeos> seems kind of weird
<greyback> tsdgeos: it is a bit odd, but you see where I'm coming from.
<tsdgeos> i do
<tsdgeos> but we have logs
<tsdgeos> bzr blame and then read the log
<tsdgeos> it'll explain the same as the comment
<greyback> sure, is a way to see it. I just like non-obvious code to be explained in the code, not in the history.
<ltinkl> Saviq, is it ok when unity8 still wants to remove qtubuntu-sensors when doing ./build.sh?
<Saviq> ltinkl, not usually
<Saviq> ltinkl, is that with trunk?
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> ltinkl, can you paste apt output?
<ltinkl> Saviq, haha do you really want it? :) (warning, Czech incoming)
<Saviq> ltinkl, I need a laugh today, hit me ;)
<Saviq> ltinkl, you can always go $ LANGUAGE=en ./build.sh ;)
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader|afk, as you were, can't reproduce of course
<greyback> Saviq: don't do this shit to me man!
<Saviq> greyback, wait!
<Saviq> aaah
<Saviq> didn't manage to catch it
<Saviq> stupid upstart
<Saviq> wonder how am I supposed to prevent upstart from killing it after the timeotu
<Saviq> timeout, even
<Saviq> here's hoping apport-cli --hanging will do
<Saviq> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12886536/
 * Saviq gets more symbols
<greyback> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libubuntu_application_api_test.so.3.0.0 <- test mock at fault. Dunno how it's only silo22 that's exposed that
<Saviq> greyback, how about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12886548/
<greyback> a totally different BT. In dbus, ick
<Saviq> greyback, might very well be it's a AP-only issue
 * Saviq starts u8 normally and sends SIGTERMS
<greyback> possibly
<greyback> for instance, this could cause a crash, if it's a timing thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1508485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508485 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running" printed on shutdown" [Low,New]
<greyback> but it's been around for a long while
<greyback> it may be qtmir shutting down more correctly is exposing these issues now
<Saviq> yeah, can't get it to hang on normal run, calling it test-only issue
<Saviq> @unity, please look through your votes and potential missing top-acks on silo 22 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445
<greyback> Saviq: all branches approved capt'n
<Saviq> this thing is looking good
<Saviq> *and* it's awesome on an external screen :)
<greyback> just mark it ready for QA already!
<ltinkl> yes! :)
 * greyback has bottle opener hovering over beer
<dandrader> ltinkl, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption/+merge/273792/comments/695191
<ltinkl> argl
<ltinkl> dandrader, meaning, I can remove the property and it would still work?
<ltinkl> dandrader, or, is it broken now?
<dandrader> ltinkl, I mean that it looks this property is not being used. so you can just remove this change
<Saviq> yeah, not today though
<Saviq> ltinkl, dandrader, please MP with the cleanup, won't rebuild/test again due to that
<dandrader> Saviq, well, you asked for us to check our votes on all MPs, right? :)
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, I'm just saying what the "fix" is going to be ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, care to change your vote https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/mousePointer/+merge/273369/comments/691465 ?
<Saviq> ltinkl, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1378821.time-translation/+merge/271452/comments/683878 you're Needs fixin' here
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/no_double_search/+merge/272707 approve after all? ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, just abstained
<Saviq> ack
<ltinkl> Saviq, done, the issue seems to be resolved
<ltinkl> dandrader, also the "property var surface: null" in SurfaceContainer.qml seems unused then
<dandrader> ltinkl, maybe
<ltinkl> dandrader, well it's used in SessonContainer.qml only, not in SurfaceContainer.qml itself
<ltinkl> dandrader, MP updated
<ltinkl> dandrader, looking at it again, this could be simplified too: "title: window.title !== "" ? window.title : model.name"
<ltinkl> dandrader, window.title has already everything we need
<ltinkl> dandrader, ah no, scratch that
<ltinkl> dandrader, if the surface name is empty, it will take the name from the app's .desktop file
<Saviq> ltinkl, `bzr push -r1953 --overwrite lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption`
<Saviq> ltinkl, and a separate MP for the cleanup, please
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah, ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, otherwise I need to rebuild unity8 in silo 22, and I really don't wanna
<Saviq> because
<Saviq> @unity: silo 22 is a wrap!
<ltinkl> yay \o/
<ltinkl> Saviq, pushed the revert
<ltinkl> Saviq, will file the cleanup tomorrow, feel like EOD today
<Saviq> ltinkl, is there an app changing window title, or shall I provide a snippet for testing?
<Saviq> ltinkl, sure, cleanup tomorrow's fine
<ltinkl> Saviq, browser or system settings
<Saviq> ack
<ltinkl> Saviq, the latter should change the title when entering a specific module
<mzanetti> Saviq, nice!
<reverse> hey guys, i was just asking this question in #ubuntu-touch but it seems it's more appropriate here, so i'll ask again: I'm trying to port the multitouch gestures in unity like 3-finger drag + pinch etc. to gnome3/gentoo. So far i have the grail and frame working, but i don't know where to go from here. The launchpad / wiki say that a compiz plugin interacts with the utouch stack to enable the gestures in unity, but the information
<reverse> / code on launchpad seems way outdated
<reverse> so my question is: how do the gestures actually work in unity currently, and where is the code for it? there doesn't seem to be any up-to-date information on the net
<Saviq> Trevinho, if you're around, you'll probably know best ↑
<Saviq> andyrock, or you ↑
<Saviq> reverse, it might be easier if you post to ubuntu-devel mailing list, most of the folk here are in EU timezones, so EOD by now
<greyback> wooo
<reverse> reverse, alright, I'll just stick around for a while longer though, maybe someone sees it :) thank's for the heads up though
<greyback> Saviq: thanks for all your testing
<Saviq> wasn't useless, that's a plus
<Saviq> whenever I find an issue after having spent days testing... it's actually a good feeling, to know the time wasn't wasted :P
<Saviq> kgunn, if you're not highlighting @, silo 22 is QA-ready
<Saviq> and it's aaaaawesoooome
<kgunn> Saviq: :)
<kgunn> and i like the sdk1.3 tracking bug...great idea
<Saviq> seb128, ↑
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> kgunn, seb's unhappy about the format (a single bug for many projects == mail spam)
<Saviq> but I think it's warranted in this case, and there won't be much discussion on the bug so
<kgunn> yeah. if everyone just does there duty...it'll go quiet quickly
<Saviq> but we agreed LP needs a better feature for this kind of thing
<Saviq> sub-bugs or so
<seb128> kgunn, it's still going to send email to every subscriber to any of the source for any of the change to any of the components, it's likely that it's going to be big spamming for devs and that's the sort of spam that leads people to send launchpad emails to a spam folder and not deal with code defect, but of well...
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-22
<charlee> hey guys, good morning, does anyone know how to start unity using startx? i have tried to put in `exec unity`, unity started but lot of things were missing, compiz wasn't loading, etc..
<charlee> also tried `exec gnome-session --session=unity`, couldn't get unity to start
<charlee> I personally don't want to use any of the display manager, so is there a way to just startx it? thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/update-inputinfo/+merge/273248 something we want in or still a WiP?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, still WIP. need to update tests... have them half working here
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so no need for the extra carefulness i suggested in the autorepeat MR?
<tsdgeos> i guess it was a bit too much :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you got an arale? can you try bug #1508830 ?
<ubot5> bug 1508830 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Phone hangs by repeatedly refreshing the apps scope and taking screenshots" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508830
<tsdgeos> sigh
<tsdgeos> something has changed on the SDK
<tsdgeos> and stuff now doesn't even compile
<tsdgeos> in the use_sdk_13 bnranch
 * tsdgeos investigates
<tsdgeos> ah new item clashes with one of ours
<davmor2> tsdgeos: blame Saviq, it won't fix it but you'll feel much better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: are you guys doing the audiorole compatibility branch with that loader thing you showed me yesterday or want me to? (since the bug is assigned to me)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might very well do it, basically take the component from https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/detect-qtmm-version/+merge/275177
<tsdgeos> ok, /me does
<mzanetti> oops... sorry, missed your earlier message Saviq
<Saviq> nw
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, I have, will try, (re arale)
<Saviq> mzanetti, jibel was able to repro once, there's a chance the "refresh apps scope" is a red herring
<Saviq> I wasn't able to repro on krillin with, or without apps scope refresh
<mzanetti> yeah... looks like something goes wonky on dbus
<mzanetti> media hub dying and the shell trying to reach it for the screenshot sound
<Saviq> man... DST change this weekend "16 trains will stop for an hour"...
<ltinkl> lol
<Saviq> can we please stop this madness
<ltinkl> I agree but this change is to the right time
<Saviq> ok then, can we please only do this this one last time?
<tsdgeos> mterry: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scope_settings_keyboard_scroll/+merge/274874 ?
<mterry> k
<mterry> tsdgeos, I wanted something like this in one of my apps but was too lazy to do it  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, SDK should have an option on its UbuntuListView for this
<tsdgeos> the problem is that it still needs the delegates to request the visibilty
<tsdgeos> ideally one could watch all children created and inject the request
<tsdgeos> but i decided not to spend so much time :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, why this line in setMake...Item()?  "d.previousVisibleHeight = d.visibleHeight;"
<mterry> is it for the initial setting?  could do that by "property real previousVisibleHeight: visibleHeight"
<mterry> tsdgeos, also, mightn't you want to ensure it's visible in that same call without having to wait for visibleHeight to change again?
<tsdgeos> mterry: this is reusing some of the code we use for the previews
<tsdgeos> in which the items change height so we need to account for that
<tsdgeos> hence the complex stuff with height
<mterry> tsdgeos, ?  but in onVisibleHeightChanged you always set previous.  So the only time previous will be out of sync will be before the first onVisibleHeightChanged
<mterry> tsdgeos, in which case you can just start with an initial binding on previous
<tsdgeos> mterry: yes i set it for the next change
<tsdgeos> that's what previous is for, no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, right.  I'm saying I don't see the need for the additional set in setMakeSureVisibleItem(). But it doesn't matter.  It's not harmful.  Just hard to see why it's there
<tsdgeos> mterry: otherwise the first onvisibleheightchanged has un-initialized value, no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, right.  And that's why I suggested "property real previousVisibleHeight: visibleHeight" instead of ": 0".  Thought it was clearer than an extra previous set
<mterry> But it doesn't matter
<tsdgeos> mterry: but then it doesn't work for the next item
<tsdgeos> since the binding would already be broken
<mterry> tsdgeos, but previousVisibleHeight doesn't depend on the item.  The next item will have it set from a onVisibleHeightChanged call
<tsdgeos> hmmm, might be
<tsdgeos> tbh i just moved this code around :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm seeing that now  :)  You just kept the set from the previous code
<mterry> tsdgeos, wouldn't it be better to adjust contentY immediately when setMakeSureVisibleItem() is called, rather than waiting for the next onVisibleHeightChanged?
<tsdgeos> to which value?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I mean, force a recalculation, as if onVisibleHeightChanged happened
<mterry> tsdgeos, but just to do it immediately after receiving a new item
<tsdgeos> but at that point it won't do anything
<tsdgeos> since you're already visible
<tsdgeos> since you gained focus
<mterry> tsdgeos, how does this component know that?
<tsdgeos> so the user can see you
<mterry> tsdgeos, you're saying that all callers make sure to only call it after they are visible?  fine
<mterry> tsdgeos, but as a component API, I'd have expected it to make sure
<tsdgeos> well it's a component since i didn't want to c&p code :D
<mterry> Seems less fragile to not rely on callers being smart
<tsdgeos> it doesn't matter anyway
<tsdgeos> since it'll work
<tsdgeos> on the height change
<tsdgeos> if somehow you can make a thing gain focus without having it in view
<mterry> tsdgeos, you're talking about the specific narrow situations we use this component in now.  But I'm just seeing a component that has an API that says "make me visible" -- no API contract for being focused or in view.
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm thinking a future unity8 developer might reasonably use this for a different purpose and expect its API to do what it says
<tsdgeos> mterry: sure, as said, it'll get visible on first height change by the sdk
<mterry> tsdgeos, right...
<tsdgeos> not as you'd see the difference at all
<mterry> tsdgeos, and I'm saying there's a gap there  before that happens  :)
<mterry> this is a theoretical problem, I'm just trying to be defensive against future bugs/misunderstandings
<tsdgeos> i don't understand what you say
<tsdgeos> i don't see any theoretical problem
<tsdgeos> please explain where is the problem
<mterry> tsdgeos, so let's say in a year, I see this component.  I have some code that wants to pull a widget in my list into view.  So I call this setMakeSureVisibleItem().  And nothing changes!  It's not in view.  Only the next time the OSK appears does it finally scroll to my widget
<tsdgeos> correct
<mterry> tsdgeos, why would setMakeSureVisibleItem() not make sure my item is visible after the call?  :)
<tsdgeos> because you're using a component called ListViewOSKScroller
<tsdgeos> you're doing it wrong
<tsdgeos> it's not what you want
<tsdgeos> and it should not do that
<mterry> Oh fair, OSK is in the title...  But fine.  What if I call this after the OSK is up?
<tsdgeos> if you want to make an item visible there's other things to use
<mterry> tsdgeos, but now there's a race between the OSK and this API call.  What if I call this after the OSK appears?
<tsdgeos> i'd still argue you're using it wrong
<tsdgeos> it's not what the component is for
<mterry> Says every widget designer  :)
<tsdgeos> this is *not* a widget by the way
<tsdgeos> it's a helper
<mterry> I know
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't do what you want
<tsdgeos> don't use it
<mterry> Says every API designer  :)
<tsdgeos> it's not like you're forced to use it
<tsdgeos> that's silly
<tsdgeos> you're forced to use a button
<tsdgeos> so button has to be flexible
<tsdgeos> you're not forced to use this, so it can do its thing
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't do what you want, you can still do it
<tsdgeos> you're not being excluded
<tsdgeos> so yes, this component doesn't do what you want when the OSK is open
<tsdgeos> that's what it has been coded to do
<tsdgeos> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<mterry> Right...  It seems needlessly fragile is all.  But sure, I'm not saying there's a bug in the code right now.  Just trying to be defensive
<tsdgeos> it is not needlessly fragile
<tsdgeos> doing one thing well it's easier than doing more things we don't need to do
<tsdgeos> introduces more bugs
<tsdgeos> i need extra code to make a use case we don't need to work
<tsdgeos> i agree with you that it needs documentation though
<tsdgeos> we can go back to the version that copies the code ;)
<mterry> It'd be one line of code after refactoring onVisibleHeightChanged into a function.  But sure
<tsdgeos> mterry: it won't
<mterry> tsdgeos, I feel like this is a more heated argument than I intended to bring up
<tsdgeos> i'm sorry for trying to counterargue your arguments
<tsdgeos> :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, no that's fine  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, you say it won't be one line of code?  Maybe that's the confusion.  What are you envisioning I'm suggesting?
<mterry> (I was thinking move onVisibleHeightChanged logic into a d.doTheThing() method.  And just call d.doTheThing() after setting a new item to watch)
<mterry> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> you need to at least split the if into two
<tsdgeos> since you have previousVisibleHeight > visibleHeight that won't work if you don't
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure... so onVisibleHeightChanged becomes "if (previousHeight > nowHeight) doTheThing(); previous = now;"
<mterry> tsdgeos, like, this is a super minor point.  I didn't mean to start a 30min debate about it  :)
<tsdgeos> i just wanted to not have a discussion about code i just moved around
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's fine if you don't think it's worth the bother.  I just felt I had to explain my side of things and then we got here
<mterry> tsdgeos, well I think there's a higher standard for standalone components than code that gets used in one place
<tsdgeos> sounded it was the safest solution not to change code we already have and works
<cimi> tsdgeos, small bug I noticed in new navigation
<cimi> tsdgeos, try searching in music scope where there is no departments
<cimi> tsdgeos, then clear the search
<cimi> then tap the search again so you see recent searches
<tsdgeos> mterry: i can move it to Dash/ instead of Components/ if it makes your "standalone compoennts" worry better?
<cimi> we miss the shadow at the bottom of the box
<mterry> tsdgeos, no that wouldn't change anything  :)  But like I said, this is fine as is.  I get that it's code you are just moving.  (I don't think that means you absolve all responsibility for that code, but I understand reluctance to change it)
<mterry> tsdgeos, like when you make a bug fix and a reviewer asks you to refactor the component :)
<mterry> I hate that  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: so want me to add some documentation to the qml file saying what the component does?
<mterry> tsdgeos, the answer to that question is always yes, even without a debate as a prompt  ;)  But I don't think it's required here, if existing usage is documentation enough
<tsdgeos> well there's no documentation at all
<mterry> tsdgeos, just noticed another place where this would be useful -- the authentication dialog to sign into U1 from the dash scope, when you need to give a two-factor code.  No need to change your branch, but just saying, a useful component
<tsdgeos> mterry: but that's not in unity8 so can't be used
<tsdgeos> sure it's an useful component if done better in the SDK
<tsdgeos> as we started the discussion with :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, right, that's what I was saying at the start  :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, also, when I am in a department and I search, the text is higher
<tsdgeos> cimi: what do you mean "the text is higher"?
<tsdgeos> in the search bar?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<cimi> tsdgeos, not vertically aligned
<tsdgeos> cimi: that already happens today
<cimi> aw ok )
<tsdgeos> i'd say
<tsdgeos> please double check
<tsdgeos> afaik gets fixed when moving to sdk 1.3 for some reason
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah all text is higher now
<cimi> seems sdk bug
<tsdgeos> Mirv: there?
<cimi> tsdgeos, did you see the other bug of the shadow?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i am having a look at the 5.5 multimedia thing so don't have the silo installed
<tsdgeos> i've copied your text and will check later
<Mirv> tsdgeos: barely but yes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: FYI I just filed bug #1508945 ie the weather app misbehaves still with 5.5.1 (similar to what it did when I backported certain patches fixing 1470700 to 5.4.1)
<ubot5> bug 1508945 in Ubuntu Weather App ""Couldn't load weather data, please try later again!" with Qt 5.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508945
<Mirv> or maybe appaarmor is coming into the way or something. but other apps don't seem to have network issues.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<mterry> tsdgeos, what tool is the //! syntax for?  or is that just stylistic?
<tsdgeos> mterry: it's doxygen
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah makes sense
<tsdgeos> i think
<tsdgeos> or maybe qdoc
<tsdgeos> one of the two :D
<tsdgeos> doxygen afair
<Mirv> tsdgeos: all UITK issues start to be resolved. oh and btw I'm away next week (Saviq too fyi), but it's getting reasonably closer to landing to xenial now
<tsdgeos> Mirv: :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the new silo has 5.5.1 but still with the audiorole patches, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, still with audio role patches
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and qtubuntu-camera/media ported to it
<tsdgeos> ok, i'm having some issues, will double check what i'm doing wrong
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so Unity 8 would appreciate a patch so that people would not need to hand edit qml files (as guided at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting though)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> on it
<Mirv> videos, camera work too again as of today. I've been filling some holes of rebuilds needed today after I copied the 5.5.1 there.
<Mirv> now it's pretty complete aside from qtcreator still building for the desktop.
<tsdgeos> i'm getting
<tsdgeos> file:///home/phablet/main.qml:6 "Audio.audioRole" is not available in QtMultimedia 5.5.
<tsdgeos> wonder what is wrong?¿
 * tsdgeos starts all over
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the revision: 1; I asked about in the bug report maybe?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: did you guys actually test https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/detect-qtmm-version/+merge/275177 ?
<tsdgeos> with our 5.5 packages?
<Mirv> porting seemed alright for c++ code but I didn't know what to do on the qml side
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I di'in, since I disapproved it ;)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: tbh i'm not totally sure what that revision does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think you can have multiple implementations of the same method, of different revisions, exported in different versions
<Saviq> or something like that
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you comment what you found on bug #1508830 please
<ubot5> bug 1508830 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Phone hangs by repeatedly refreshing the apps scope and taking screenshots" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508830
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-definetypes.html#type-revisions-and-versions
<tsdgeos> does anyone know how to make bluez dist-upgrade not stall forever?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, I just douldn't figure out how to actually use it. and I was on that doc page :)
<Saviq> Mirv, what you do is have implementations marked by Q_REVISION(), then, as you qmlRegisterType, you supply that for version foo, revision bar should be exported, for version baz, revision blah
<Saviq> Mirv, this way from a single component you can export multiple versions of an import
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'd say we miss part of the patch
<tsdgeos> let me check
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, thre's no qmlRegisterType in the patch (http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtmultimedia.git/tree/debian/patches/Add-audio-role-API-to-QMediaPlayer.patch?h=ubuntu)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's the whole commit at least
<Saviq> Mirv, it could be that the 5.5 import is marked for revision(1) earlier
<tsdgeos> or maybe the patch is wrong upstream too
<Saviq> i.e. qmlRegisterType for 5.5 was already there, with revision 1
<Saviq> or well, that
<Saviq> but then, because it defaults to 0
<Mirv> it's possible upstream didn't test the qml part when they merged it to 5.6..
<Saviq> if there isn't a 5.5 import registered with revision 1, then audioRole shouldn't be available
<Saviq> but .qmltypes says otherwise
<tsdgeos> yeah they have
<tsdgeos>         qmlRegisterType<QDeclarativeAudio, 1>(uri, 5, 6, "Audio");
<Saviq> but for 5.6
<Saviq> Mirv, what does `qmlplugindump QtMultimedia 5.5` say?
<tsdgeos> which is the correct version the upstream patch is being added
<Saviq> so 5.5 exports a 5.6 version
<Saviq> weird, but not necessarily wrong
<tsdgeos> no we're doing it ourslves
<Saviq> just means to use audioRole we actually need to import 5.6
<tsdgeos> not upstream, no?
<tsdgeos> no means our backport is incomplete and we need a
<Saviq> oh right, *we* backport to 5.5
<tsdgeos> qmlRegisterType<QDeclarativeAudio, 1>(uri, 5, 5, "Audio");
<tsdgeos> and the mess continues :D
<Saviq> yay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could leave it as 5.6
<tsdgeos> but i'd say that should be good
<tsdgeos> or that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, noting that the only feature available there over 5.5
<Saviq> is audioRole
<Saviq> I'd go for that
<tsdgeos> it's like we partly have 5.6
<Saviq> then we don't need to migrate to 5.6 proper
<Saviq> exactly
<Saviq> assuming 5.6 is backwards compatible :)
<tsdgeos> actually we have it already :D
<tsdgeos> boo me
<Saviq> yes, we do
<tsdgeos> so with the import for 5.6 it should work
<tsdgeos> let's see
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok so there's another MP in addition to https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/122658/ ?
<Mirv> and we miss that
<tsdgeos> file:///home/phablet/main.qml:3 module "QtMultimedia" version 5.6 is not installed
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've sed 's/5.5/5.6/ in that ^ when backporting
<tsdgeos> we still have
<tsdgeos>         // 5.6 types
<tsdgeos>         qmlRegisterRevision<QDeclarativeAudio, 1>(uri, 5, 6);
<tsdgeos>         qmlRegisterType<QDeclarativePlaylist>(uri, 5, 6, "Playlist");
<tsdgeos>         qmlRegisterType<QDeclarativePlaylistItem>(uri, 5, 6, "PlaylistItem");
<tsdgeos> in the code
<tsdgeos> wait tha error i got was with the wrong qt installed :D
<tsdgeos> i'm confusing myself now
<tsdgeos> give me 30 min to regather my thoughts
<Mirv> tsdgeos: playlist is different backport/patch
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> still says "audio" in there
<mzanetti> Saviq, I didn't really find much... took like 30 screenshots and can't reproduce the hanging
<mzanetti> also tried the scope refreshing... no avail
<mzanetti> reading jibel's log output suggests media hub is not responding on dbus and we try to play the screenshot camera sound
<mzanetti> ok, I guess that qualifies...
<mzanetti> will add this
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah I thought you actually saw the media issue
<mzanetti> no, sorry
<Saviq> no need to be sorry :)
<mzanetti> new inputinfo api is great
<mzanetti> could drop all the wrapper stuff etc... also mocking was super easy
<mzanetti> ljp, ^
<Saviq> nice
<dandrader> mzanetti, so the "reveal sensitivity"  of the edge push to showing the launcher should be configurable. what's the prefered way to expose it? gconf?
<tsdgeos> Mirv__: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_and_old_audio_role/+merge/275365 should be it
<tsdgeos> need to triple check
<tsdgeos> but looks good to me
<tsdgeos> arg it has a stray commit
<tsdgeos> better
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, our packages that have the feature backported to 5.5, will they also bump the version to 5.6, even if it's 5.5?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> ok, that's weird
<tsdgeos> or at least that's what the current packages have
<mzanetti> are they backporting *all* 5.6 changes?
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> but if we do use 5.5
<mzanetti> why bumping the version then?
<tsdgeos> then it'll be even more weird
<tsdgeos> because we'll need revision 2 for 5.6
<tsdgeos> and then all is evil
<mzanetti> not following...
<tsdgeos> we can say 5.5 supports Audio Revision 1
<tsdgeos> or
<tsdgeos> 5.6 supports Audio Revision 1
<tsdgeos> upstream is the second
<tsdgeos> if we do the first, we're also lying
<tsdgeos> i actually think it makes more sense to say we've backported parts of 5.6
<tsdgeos> and act accordingly as 5.6 will act
<tsdgeos> so we need to change less things later
<tsdgeos> it's all "wrong" dependening how you want to think it
<tsdgeos> we don't support all 5.6
<tsdgeos> but 5.5 doesn't have audioRole either
<tsdgeos> but at least the core is more "correct upstream" if we say 5.6
<tsdgeos> in the sense it'll work on other non ubuntu-patched Qts
<mzanetti> fair enough...
<mzanetti> well, if other apps check for 5.6 and end up with our patched 5.5 version there's no guarantee it'll work
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so should I revert the http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtmultimedia.git/commit/?h=ubuntu&id=8b95cbe6b78041047ac0a993b8986e6e836c719c which is currently in the package?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'd say so since it's misleading
<Mirv> ok, rebuilding qtmultimedia then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure not for other code
<tsdgeos> but for ours it will
<tsdgeos> at still the lib is called 5.5.1
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, in any case, we're just going to drop the audioRole usage in the clock app too
<tsdgeos> even it partly supports things of 5.6
<mzanetti> right... got it...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i agree it's "bad" both ways
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> well, distro-patching :)
<tsdgeos> but i'd say that calling 5.6 is the less bad of them
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok qtmultimedia building, unity8 building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+packages
<Mirv> I really should stop now, bad way to start vacation totally exhausted :) there's tomorrow still.
<Mirv> see you tomorrow
<mhall119> bregma: any new puritine packages I can try out?
<bregma> mhall119, nope, all the fighing is happening on other fronts right now
<mhall119> ok, let me know when there is and I'll give it a try
<tsdgeos> cimi: yes, can repro the shadow thing
<cimi> tsdgeos, good
<tsdgeos> cimi: fix pushed
<tsdgeos> greyback: i added the comment you wanted, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_cropped_image_binding_loop top approve?
<greyback> done
<tsdgeos> greyback: tx
<tsdgeos> larsu: top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qmenumodel/clazy_run/+merge/272788 ?
<darklight_> the link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/ is broken
<kgunn> bregma: ^ see the darklight ping, so do we need to remove something there ?
<bregma> kgunn, it looks like darklight_ has a bookmark to something that no longer exists
<kgunn> bregma: mmm, will go back to my tinkering
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-23
<g0twig> How can I test Unity 8 on 15.10?
<duflu> g0twig: sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<g0twig> Mir aha
<duflu> And then log out and choose it on the login screen
<g0twig> I use nvidia/nouvou
<g0twig> are unity next iso images available, I dont have ubuntu installed
<duflu> g0twig: The above command works on plain Ubuntu 15.10
<duflu> You don't need special images
<g0twig> so you suggest me to download the normal ubuntu
<g0twig> and than install the packages
<g0twig> but I dont think unity 8 is fun yet
<duflu> g0twig: Yes, because Unity8 is not yet complete. You likely won't want it for every-day use yet
<g0twig> hm ok
<duflu> On the login screen you can choose what shell to use
<g0twig> hm I dont know if its worth it
<g0twig> downloading ubuntu for this and than just testing it 3 mins and quitting
<duflu> g0twig: Oh if just testing then yeah use the special images (boot from DVD/USB)
<g0twig> where are the special images
<duflu> Haven't tried them myself
<duflu> Hang on
<g0twig> i think they are not longer available
<duflu> g0twig: Oh, you're right! They're gone.
<duflu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<g0twig> but you dont think its worth it right?
<duflu> g0twig: Ubuntu 15.10 is by itself :)
<g0twig> but I use arch^^
<duflu> You can then log out and switch back to Unity7 on the login screen
<duflu> g0twig: OK, maybe wait till more convenient images are available then
<g0twig> too bad unity 8 doesnt hit ubuntu 16.04 :/
<Saviq> duflu, afternoon, can you please uncommit/overwrite your latest trunk merge on the unity8 branch? train gets scared when there's new commits (and the silo is under testing for a day or two already)
<duflu> Saviq: Didn't know it landed (!?)
<duflu> Saviq: It didn't land. Apparently. What branch do you mean?
<duflu> Oh, you mean my private branch
<duflu> Saviq: Done
<duflu> The new revision didn't have any effect in waking Jenkins up anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so are we supposed to switch to xenial already'
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> duflu, that's because it was Approved already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, xenial == wily+overlay today, really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so wily+overlay is no more, I won't tell you to *move* to xenial, but you need a way to build/test for it
<Saviq> so a chroot at least
<Saviq> duflu, thanks
<tsdgeos> i can do xenial for now and let's hope distro people don't make it explode D:
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it will get a bulk-sync from Debian ;)
<Saviq> so caution advised
<Saviq> but yeah /me moves to xenial too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ppa-purge overlay first, though
<tsdgeos> right we don't need the overlay from now on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: otoh xenial is old?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900852/
<seb128> tsdgeos, we don't have britney in action yet, so things are in xenial-proposed
<seb128> e.g https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.11+15.10.20151009-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> is britney a person?
 * tsdgeos clueless
<seb128> should settle down in the next days
<seb128> no, it's the proposed migration tool
<seb128> the one that runs tests&co to validate updates or block them
<tsdgeos> so i guess it was a bad call to switch :D
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsdgeos> seb128: "next days" == 1-3 or 10-15?
<seb128> well, at this time xenial = wily
<seb128> so switching is not a bad call
<seb128> just not useful
<seb128> next days is today or monday
<tsdgeos> still need the overlay
<tsdgeos> ok
<seb128> they are bootstrapping the new serie
<tsdgeos> tx
<seb128> yw
<Saviq> oh thought things are already all in place since the train already switched
<seb128> well the serie is open
<seb128> the migration scripts are not active yet
<seb128> so still some work
<Saviq> yeah, sure
<seb128> the release team is in London, now that wily is out I guess they are going to focus on getting xenial going today
<zzarr> hello! how do I run unity8 in a container on wily?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't understand what you mean with the binding
<tsdgeos> in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_and_old_audio_role/+merge/275365
<Saviq> tsdgeos, property Item audio: { try { } catch() { } }
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fpff, not sure it's more readable tbh
<cimi> tsdgeos, I'm wondering if we should increase the touch area of Clear All in recent searches
<cimi> tsdgeos, on krillin is quite a small target
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just hate onCompleted, but won't push
<tsdgeos> cimi: the vertical one?
<tsdgeos> it's like the others, small because the mockup had this
<tsdgeos> but once ew give for designers to test they can comment on it
<tsdgeos> it's quite easy to change
<cimi> tsdgeos, so we don't have design approve?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> still need to be shown to them for the final bits
<cimi> oki
<tsdgeos> there's still one thing pstolowski has to finish so design can complain on how ugly it looks :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you update https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape/+merge/271610 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, sure I can
<cimi> tsdgeos, we are still aiming at 1.3 for OTA8?
<tsdgeos> yes
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok pushed the first one, let's see if tests break on CI
<cimi> doing new shadows 1.3 now
<cimi> done too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i went to a binging beucase the onCompleted was getting confused with other oncompleted in the parent
<Saviq> tsdgeos, had trouble with the "binging", thought you were talking about some TV series
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, another reason why I hate onCompleted for internal bits (could alternatively do it on a priv object)
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> cimi: do you think you could also have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_reset_instead_of_fatal/+merge/274363 or want me to find someone else?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can
<tsdgeos> cool
<cimi> tsdgeos, another small bug, the "Cancel" button in the header does not follow the color for the foreground, try with CNet
<tsdgeos> let me see
<jdorleans> Hello everybody,
<jdorleans> I work for Mycroft project and we are starting some demo integration for Unity 8.
<jdorleans> Therefore, we'd like to know what is the best way to start playing with it.
<jdorleans> We've followed this tutorial: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<jdorleans> However, it seems to lack more information for unity development.
<jdorleans> 1. Besides that webpage, is there any other Unity 8 documentation or tutorial for developers?
<jdorleans> As Mycroft client is in Python it'd be important for us to run it natively in mobiles.
<jdorleans> 2. Anyone knows if Python will be natively supported for Ubuntu mobiles versions? Are there any restrictions or particularities for that to happen?
<jdorleans> Finally, for our POC, we would love to autostart Mycroft client as a background process as soon as Unity is started.
<jdorleans> 3. Any tip on how we could run some python or shell scripts during the start of Unity 8?
<jdorleans> We are very excited to integrate Mycroft with Unity and make Ubuntu to become the most intelligent opensource OS out there.
<jdorleans> So any help from the Unity developers and community will more than appreciated!
<jdorleans> Thank you a lot.
<bregma> jdorleans, I can guarantee Python is supported on Ubuntu, regardless of the device (I'm already relying on it for some stuff on the phone)
<jdorleans> great! that's very important to know
<greyback> jdorleans: hey, documentation on developing unity8 pretty light. What kind of development are you considering? Are you working on an application for unity8?
<greyback> jdorleans: on point 3, the process manager (upstart for us currently, but transition happening to systemd eventually) allows you to run scripts after certain events - one event being unity8 started, another event being after the user session has started
<jdorleans> oh, I see... I'm glad to know that. For the development in unity we haven't plan nothing special for now. However, it'd be very cool to start studing how unity pieces work.
<jdorleans> greyback, do you know where I can find docs or maybe example on how to listen for these events so I could execute my process after that ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you want to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/shutdown-dialog-on-resume/+merge/275240 or should i?
<greyback> jdorleans: the upstart documentation is quite comprehensive: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<greyback> jdorleans: /usr/share/upstart/sessions contains a bunch of upstart config files you can have a look at
<greyback> jdorleans: something like unity8-dash.conf might interest you, as that launches straight after unity8
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I can give it another test
<mzanetti> ah you did already
<mzanetti> feel free to approve then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> cimi: fixed the color thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh, why the if (realAudio === null) hoop?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you've a priv object, could very well do onCompleted there, if we need to have an indirection like that?
<tsdgeos> the oncompleted was there already and it wasn't working
<tsdgeos> i am not sure we need the realAudio thing
<tsdgeos> but it makes it much more easy for my mind to understand
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> more difficult for me than a comment ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, onComplete was in the priv, and wasn't working?
<tsdgeos> it's strange but the tests were showing the onCompleted of the parent being executed first
<tsdgeos> i can try again if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd just go for a single property + comment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thought that you had to go to === null to get it working in the first place (and that onCompleted on the top component was where the problem existed)
<Saviq> (in the first place → with the binding)
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, I've just tested the noStrechOnResize branch on top of qtmir, and I've noticed that the mouse speed has decreased *a lot*
<mzanetti> I don't think it is because of that branch but must have happened recently
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's the mousePointer branch
<mzanetti> can we fix that? it's unusably slow now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll retest again if you don't like this solution either
<mzanetti> I need to move 3 times over the complete touchpad in order to move the cursor half the screen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wait, since we have three competing solutions :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, onCompleted, two props with  === null, one prop with comment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I thought you went for the second because the third didn't work
<dandrader> mzanetti, I thing anpok_ has plans for fixing that ^^^
<dandrader> *think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if the third works, I'd go for that, you wanted onCompleted, and I'm fine with that too :)
<mzanetti> ah ok. anpok_, any details?
<dandrader> anpok_, talking about the cursor being slow once we use relative movement axes from the event
<Saviq> isn't it because of DPI?
<anpok_> i guess it is slow because it isnt acclerated
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i didn't try just one property because it makes me uneasy it will be evaluated again somehow
<dandrader> anpok_, yes, have to apply the acceleration also to the relative_x and relative_y axes
<anpok_> and as soon as you switch to input-evdev.so as the input platform you get accelerated movement
<Saviq> tsdgeos, believe in the force ;)
<anpok_> dandrader: the acceleration inside the android stack always was kind of broken for mice .. and i believe it was missing for touchpads
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's nothing to trigger the binding to get reevaluated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would property int foo: { if (true) return 1; else return 2 } make you as uneasy?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, but that's not creating new items
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it would get evaluated multiple times, that's a Qt bug, wouldn't you say?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the binding doesn't depend on anything
<tsdgeos> i know
<anpok_> i mean you can try it right now with --platform-input-lib /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/server-platforms/input-evdev.so as runtime parameter for usc % typos
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<anpok_> but beware.. on mx4 you get jittering touch coordinats in return
<tsdgeos> we'd still get blamed for the memory leak and notifications stopping playing
<Saviq> lol :)
<tsdgeos> but you win
<tsdgeos> i'll quote you when if it happens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's try, please, if you can see it run more than once, we'll go for your approach (unless you can get onCompleted work, which would IMO be preferable in that case)
<tsdgeos> pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and sure, I take the blame
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've a feeling you need to alias state from the real Audio object
<Saviq> ah playbackState
<Saviq> as you were
 * tsdgeos is
<mhall119> tedg: hey man, any word about getting the HUD back into Unity 8?
<tedg> mhall119: There is discussion and apparently JohnLea has some ideas that are moving forward with it.
<tedg> mhall119: I don't think it's even to the point of being assigned to the U8 folks though, Saviq could comment on that.
<mhall119> tedg: awesome, I saw jdorleans in here earlier talking about Mycroft integration, it would be cool if it could power the HUD's voice controls
<tedg> mhall119: Yeah, it would be great. Not sure that the people who are going to get assigned the work (probably pete-woods and tsdgeos) are as excited, but I want it back :-)
<mhall119> I do too, there are many things I would like to do with it in uReadIt
<Saviq> mhall119, I've not been told anything about the HUD for a while now
<mhall119> :/
<dandrader> Saviq, so silo 022 is landing today?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it's QA-approved, there's a bit of a delay because proposed migration for xenial isn't working yet, should be Monday latest
<dandrader> Saviq, awesome
<sil2100> Saviq, dandrader: hey! So I'm looking at silo 22 now... did the addition of dmz-cursor-theme as a dependency get a +1 from the product team?
<sil2100> Just asking as it's 3.5M more on the image
<Saviq> sil2100, hmm we didn't ask
<sil2100> I remember there was a discussion regarding that in the past, since there was a though of adding it to the seeds
<Saviq> kgunn, do you know ↑?
<dandrader> sil2100, I don't think so. I added it as a untiy8 dependency as an interim solution and ended up forgetting the matter
<sil2100> But the size was a concern
<sil2100> I mean, we freed up some space so it should be good
<sil2100> But still, I would prefer hearing from kgunn and pmcgowan before ACKing
<sil2100> (we anyway need an archive admin ACKing the landing)
<kgunn> sil2100: i don't recall, not sure i was part of that discussion
<kgunn> sil2100: in general i'm +1 as i'm anxious for silo22 to land
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! You remember the discussion we had about dmz-cursor-theme? It's 3.5M more on the image, I remember there was an idea to split it to two smaller packages
<sil2100> But I suppose it's fine anyways
<kgunn> dandrader: question on the dmz-cursor-theme....could we make it a PD only thing ?
<kgunn> unsure how that would work
<dandrader> kgunn, I don't know what it means to e a "PD only thing"....
<kgunn> dandrader: well, we have seperate channels & images actually for pd
<kgunn> so in theory, we could include that package only for pd....if space is really an issue
<dandrader> kgunn, and remove the dependency from unity8
<kgunn> dandrader: well...that's the "not sure how'd it work" part :)
<Saviq> kgunn, we need it for non-PD, too
<Saviq> kgunn, what if you connect a mouse to your phone
<kgunn> Saviq: well sure...it's a choice
<kgunn> curious if it's really an issue
<kgunn> the size
<kgunn> if it is, then maybe we have to figure something
<dandrader> Saviq, we have a baked-in fallback pointer (written in svg) in qtmir. the drawback is that there's only the pointer cursor, the all the window border versions etc are lacking
<Saviq> kgunn, we could split the package (black'n'white theme)
<Saviq> dandrader, right, so maybe we shouldn't depend on it but seed it instead
<Saviq> and split it to keep small
<kgunn> sil2100: is this as easy as spin an image and see if it's an issue ?
<Saviq> kgunn, I don't think sil2100 means it's an issue today
<kgunn> ah ok
<Saviq> kgunn, rather he's being a weightwatcher
<kgunn> so we land as is, and then think about it
<Saviq> +1
<dandrader> Saviq, adding it as a hard unity8 depencency sure isn't a final solution
<kgunn> good to watch your weight
<sil2100> It's not an issue per se as Saviq mentioned as we freed up space earlier with removal of the apt source lists
<Saviq> but we should be vigilant, that's for sure
<sil2100> But I'm always on watch for size issues ;)
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Anyway, for now I suppose we can publish this once we get the binNEW +1 from the archive team
<sil2100> But let's keep this on our TODO lists to maybe include only what's needed
<Saviq> sil2100, my vote is land (we don't have a real choice anyway)
<Saviq> and yeah, think how to reduce (it does seem a lot for a few cursors)
<dandrader> Saviq, besides the two versions (black and white) it also provides 3 or 4 different sizes for each cursor
<sil2100> I think the split idea fits best now
<sil2100> But we can do that separately
<Saviq> yup
<pmcgowan> sil2100, Saviq +1 to split it out when we can, 3.5MB for a cursor?
<sil2100> Yeah, absurd
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> pmcgowan, well, a *theme*
<sil2100> We need to include it as a TODO before OTA-8
<Saviq> but still
<sil2100> I'll try to split it next week
<Saviq> just the White is still 1.9MB
<pmcgowan> ok
<Saviq> actually 1.7MB, some of them are links
<Saviq> aah
<Saviq> 480K    /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursors/left_ptr_watch
<Saviq> 480K    /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursors/watch
<Saviq> so *two* of them are actually .5MB each
<Saviq> the rest are just 16K
<kgunn> add a card to backlog
<kgunn> https://trello.com/c/iG8SmR2Q/219-split-dmz-cursor-up
<Saviq> yeah, it's animated... as in there's 31 frames in 3 sizes
<dandrader> Saviq, watch is animated and multiresolution
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, just saw
<dandrader> Saviq, so there maybe a hundred cursor images there in total (frames x the different resolutions)
<Saviq> <Saviq> yeah, it's animated... as in there's 31 frames in 3 sizes
<dandrader> Saviq, sorry for being mr obvious then :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-24
<x_7fffbad3> hello people! :) i want to add a custom menu at unity panel...can you give me some resources about this?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-26
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is possible to run unity8 in ubuntu on qemu-kvm ?
<sacarde> I try installing unity8 on 16.04 and in 16.10, but when I insert user/password in lightdm, then nothing appens
<sacarde> I view this: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/unity8-1.jpg
<Saviq> sacarde, yes it should work in qemu/kvm - what you're seeing there suggests unity8 failed to start for some reason
<Saviq> sacarde, one thing that might still be required is you might need to add ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<Saviq> (we need to fix that)
<Saviq> I'll try to get it going here and let you know what's my success rate
<sacarde> Saviq, added ppa, and now I have to install any pkg?
<Saviq> sacarde, update and dist-upgrade
<sacarde> ok
<Saviq> sacarde, hmm, I just picked up the 16.10 ISO from releases.ubuntu.com, installed that and selected Unity8 in the greeter and unity8 started just fine
<Saviq> please clear /var/log/lightdm/*, try again and check if any of those files say anything interesting about why it wouldn't start
<duflu> Saviq, sacarde: Mir only supports the QXL option on QEMU/KVM right now. I'm not experienced with it but anpok_ is. More VM support will come before 17.04
<duflu> But for now I EOD
<anpok_> sacarde, Saviq: we currently do not support the drm dirty-fb submission mode.. which seems to be used by vbox and the default kvm video adapters
<anpok_> but it should be simple to add ..
<Saviq> ah I might've done something to configure QEMU/KVM to use the supported video?
<anpok_> yes selecting qxl and videao adapter and vm-manager to launch a spice server
<anpok_> *qxl as video adapter
<Saviq> sacarde, http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/SPICE#Enabling_SPICE_using_virt-manager might help in what's required to have QXL as your video adapter
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> Saviq, I try adding qemu parameter: -vga qxl
<sacarde> and now unity8 start!
<Saviq> sacarde, nice :)
<sacarde> only one problem
<sacarde> I view 2 cursor
<sacarde> and I cannot control real cursor well
<Saviq> sacarde, yeah I'm not sure how to confine the mouse cursor to the machine - it sure should be possible...
<Saviq> sacarde, one workaround we've been using: use a USB mouse and redirect the USB device to the VM directly ;)
<sacarde> unity8 is made for mobile ?
<sacarde> I read: "swipe from the left edge to open the launcher"
<sacarde> how can I "swipe" with normal cursor ?
<Saviq> sacarde, it should say "push against..." when you use a mouse
<Saviq> sacarde, but the same problem applies - USB mouse redirected to the VM is your best bet atm
<Saviq> sacarde, and yes, unity8 started on mobile and is growing to desktop usecases, allowing us to keep them going in the same direction, hence convergence that isn't just schizophrenia
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-27
<davmor2> mzanetti: man I hate you now I got to file a bug pfff thanks ;)
<mzanetti> davmor2, haha, which is?
<davmor2> mzanetti: on a more serious not, when you remove an app from side stage is the side stage meant to overlap the app
<davmor2> note even
<mzanetti> davmor2, hmm... yeah, so if the side stage is empty it doesn't resize the main stage app currently
<mzanetti> I didn't get an explicit instruction from design on that, but I thought that makes sense
<mzanetti> there's still the chance that the user just closes the side stage, no need to resize things unneccessarily
<mzanetti> once you load it with an app, it will resize the main stage
<mzanetti> I could be convinced otherwise though
<davmor2> mzanetti: eg, open browser app and music app, put music app in side stage and the browser app resizes if you then take the music app back out onto mainstage the side stage still covers the player bit on the tablet
<mzanetti> if you file a bug about it I will pick it up in my next design weekly meeting and get an answer on it
<mzanetti> davmor2, I think the issue here is that it should close the side stage at this point (unless there's another app to show in it)
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeah that is my thinking it should either keep the windows resized or close when emptied
<mzanetti> davmor2, ack... so yeah, I'll talk this through with design
<davmor2> mzanetti: I'll file a bug
<mzanetti> thanks
<davmor2> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1637281 feel free to tag design and stuff :)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1637281 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "issue with what to do when the sidestage empties" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-28
<vigo> nick vigo|afk
<davmor2> vigo: you might want a / in front of nick :P
<vigo> davmor2, thanks :)
<greyback> attente: hey, I'm seeing graphics rendering fails in some gtk apps on unity7, apps like "giggle" or "gitg" render some corrupted views - example: http://imgur.com/a/C5EJd
<greyback> any clues where I could investigate?
<greyback> interestingly it renders just fine if I use Mir :)
<attente> greyback: whoa. haven't seen that before. was that the result of scrolling?
<greyback> attente: yeah
<attente> greyback: is that with the archive version of gtk+ or from source?
<attente> also, does it happen with other gtkscrolledwindows or just that one?
<greyback> attente: I'm running zesty archive. I also see it in "gitg" when viewing diffs
<greyback> so whatever scroll view that contains diffs seems to have trouble
<attente> ok. i'm also on z, but can't reproduce that...
<attente> maybe it's a theming issue where the background of the container isn't drawn properly
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-29
<gggggggggggg> how install unity on linux mint 17
#ubuntu-unity 2017-10-29
<yw> hello
<yw> I reinstalled 16.06 ubuntu and ha minor issue, but it drives me mad, in the term when I move cursor it goes one character for one keyboard arrow press and I'd like it to go left and right when I press and hold arrow (left or right), how can I set it up ?
<yw> thanks in advance
